# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Ενισχυτής με STK4241II-Rebuild

## dant3

Καλημερα,

Ειχα φτιαξει πριν καμια 10αρια χρονια εναν ενισχυτη με 2 stk4241ii με σκοπο να τροφοδοτηθουν 4 ηχεια στα 120watt 8ohm.
Δουλευε μια χαρα αν και με αρκετο θορυβο,λογω υποθετω κακων κολλησεων και καλωδιων.Καποια στιγμη σταματησε να δουλευει εξαιτιας μιας ψυχρης κολλησης,τη ξαναπατησα και ολα οκ,αλλα εμεινε για αρκετα χρονια μετα σε ντουλαπα.
Πριν κατι μηνες ειπα να δω τι γινεται με αυτον και δε δουλευε.Υποθετω παλι καποια ψυχρη κολληση θα ειναι ,μιας και ηταν απο τα πρωτα προτζεκτ που εκανα και δεν ηξερα να κολλαω και ιδιαιτερα καλα.
Οπως και να χει τον ξυλωσα,περασα ενα χερι ολες τις κολλησεις πανω στις πλακετες,εκανα καποιες βελτιωτικες ενεργειες και θελω να τον ξανα συναρμολογησω.
Πηρα και καποια εξαρτηματα,ενω εκτυπωσα και σε 3d printer κομματια για στερεωση αλλα και προσοψη για το κουτι καθως τον ειχα βαλει προχειρα.

Τωρα ποιο ειναι το θεμα.Τι πιστευετε οτι πρεπει να προσθεσω ως κυκλωμα για να διασφαλιστει μια καλη λειτουργια?Φυσικα δε περιμενω το τοπ ακουστικο αποτελεσμα αλλα πριν ειχε αρκετα θορυβο,κυριως οταν ηταν χαμηλα η ενταση.
Βεβαια οπως ειπα τα καλωδια ειχαν περαστει μαζεμενα και ειχα βαλει και καποια μονοκλωνα ενω τωρα προφανως θα απομονωθουν και θα περαστουν πιο προσεκτικα.

Ουσιαστικα αυτη τη στιγμη εχω εναν τοροειδη μετασχηματιστη,τις 2 πλακετες με τα stk και μια τροφοδοσια με 4 10000μF πυκνωτες.
Ισως να αξιζε το κοπο να βαλω προενισχυση,αλλα θα κερδισω σε ποιοτητα?Ειχα βαλει ενα ποτενσιομετρο στην εισοδο και ρυθμιζα ενταση.
Επισης πριν βαλω ηχεια πανω,πως μπορω να δω εαν λειτουργουν ολα οκ και να αποφυγω καποια ζημια ?
Θυμαμαι πως ειχα φτιαξει ενα κυκλωματακι με αντιστασεις που μπαιναν παραλληλα στη τροφοδοσια για να αποφευγεται το γκουπ στα ηχεια στο ανοιγμα,αλλα δε δουλευε και ιδιαιτερα καλα οποτε και το αφαιρεσα.
Τελος, ρευμα ηρεμιας και offset που μετραω και τι τιμες θα πρεπει να δω σε αυτα?
Γενικα γνωσεις πανω στα κυκλωματα ενισχυτων δεν εχω ιδιαιτερες για αυτο και οι ερωτησεις μου.

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## 744

Υποθέτω το κύκλωμά σου είναι σαν το παρακάτω. Αν προσέξεις όλες τις γειώσεις σου (είσοδοι, έξοδοι και τροφοδοσία) να είναι σε ένα σημείο τότε δεν θα έχεις θορύβους.

To ρεύμα ηρεμίας εξαρτάται από τις αντοστάσεις στο 7 και 17 pin (από 20 ως 100 mA) και το μετράς σε σειρά με το 13. Εξαρτάται κα ιαπό την τάση τροφοδοσίας, την θερμοκρασία και τις αντιστάσεις.

----------


## dant3

Σε ευχαριστω.Θα βαλω ολες τις γειωσεις μαζι ,καθως δε το ειχα κανει και θα μετρησω και το ρευμα εκει που μου ειπες.
Καποιες αλλες συμβουλες σχετικα με τη συναρμολογηση εχεις?
Γενικα τι καλωδια να χρησιμοποιησω για το εσωτερικο και τη τροφοδοσια?
Προς το παρον σε κατι σημεια εχω βαλει πολυκλωνα 2,5μμ2.
Το κυκλωμα που εχω φτιαξει ειναι οντως αυτο που εβαλες και απο τροφοδοσια εχω εναν τοροειδη 600VA 36V+36V.
Ξερω οτι ειναι μικρος για 4 100αρια ηχεια αλλα δε πιστευω να χρειαστει να παιξει τερμα ποτε.
Το offset πως το μετραω?

----------


## 744

Τα STK έχουν μεγάλο εύρος τάσης λειτουργίας και κατά συνέπεια μεταβάλλεται το σημείο ηρεμίας (ρεύμα ηρεμίας) αλλά και η ισχύς εξόδου. Αν σου φτάνει η ισχύς τότε δεν χρειάζεται καμιά αλλαγή στον Μ/Τ ούτε και στα καλώδια. 

Το offset της DC τάσης εξόδου υποθέτω. Με ένα πολύμετρο στην έξοδο και γείωση. Στο datasheet του STK έχει και ένα κύκλωμα για θερμική και dc προστασία που θα το συνιστούσα για το καλό των ηχείων σου κυρίως.

Τα κλικ, ποπ κλπ ήχοι στην έξοδο μόνο με ρελέ και καθυστέρηση μπορείς να τα αποφύγεις με βέβαιη επιτυχία.

Γενικά στη συναρμολόγηση, το σημαντικότερο στα κυκλώματα είναι να ΜΗΝ έχεις βρόχους γείωσης και να ορίσεις ένα κεντρικό σημείο, πχ μια χοντρή βίδα στο σασί, όπου θα καταλήγουν όλες οι γειώσεις. Από την τροφοδοσία (Μ/Τ, πυκνωτές) μέχρι και τα μπλεντάζ των ειδόδων και το - των ηχείων. Αλλιώς θα έχεις από θόρυβο, σφυρίγματα μέχρι ταλαντώσεις που μπορεί να είναι και σε πολλά KHz και να κάψεις ενισχυτή ή και tweeter.

Τέλος έχει και καλύτερα STK από αυτό (και συμβατά στα pin), με χαμηλότερη παραμόρφωση. Αυτό που χρησιμοποιείς απέχει από το να ανήκει σε HiFi επίπεδο. Από την άλλη, αφού το έχεις, τι θα κάνεις? Θα το πετάξεις?

----------


## dant3

Θα κοιταξω να φτιαξω τοτε και τα κυκλωματα απο το datasheet.Ξερω πως ποιοτικα υπαρχουν και καλυτερα,αλλα ειχα φτιαξει τοτε με αυτα καθως ειχα βρει σχεδια που τα εξηγουσαν πιο καλα και δεδομενου οτι ειδικα τοτε δεν ειχα και γνωσεις,μου ηταν πιο ευκολο.Αφου δουλεψαν δηλαδη κιολας,παλι καλα.
Σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Σε ευχαριστω.Θα βαλω ολες τις γειωσεις μαζι ,καθως δε το ειχα κανει και θα μετρησω και το ρευμα εκει που μου ειπες.
> Καποιες αλλες συμβουλες σχετικα με τη συναρμολογηση εχεις?
>  ......



Να πω κι εγώ την μπούρδα μου. 
Στους ενισχυτές λυχνιών τους πυκνωτές τους συνδέουμε σε διάταξη φίλτρου με αντιστάσεις ανάμεσα τους και κάποιο πηνίο ανάμεσα. Σε αυτούς τους ενισχυτές δεν νομίζω ότι αλλάζει πολύ, κάτι τέτοιο θα το θέλουν. 
Εκτός από τον βόμβο του Ground Loop που σου είπαν πρίν είναι και ο θόρυβος του Ripple και έχει αντίστοιχο μούγκρισμα των 50 Hz. Δεν χάνεις τίποτα  να φτιάξεις την πλακέτα σταθεροποίησης με φίλτρο και όχι απλά όλους τους πυκνωτές παράλληλα. Αν δεν σου κάνουν δουλειά καταργείς τις αντιστάσεις με ένα συρμα. 
Μην ξεχάσεις οπωσδήποτε αντιστάσεις bleeder για να μπορείς να ξαναπλησιάσεις τους πυκνωτές σε δοκιμές κλπ .....

----------


## dant3

Οσο αφορα τις προστασιες,εριξα μια ματια στο datasheet.
Καποια απο τα κομματια που αναφερει,δε τα βρισκω με μια αναζητηση στο google για να δω περι τινος προκειται.
Θα πηγαινα απο φανο με το datasheet ανα χειρας για να μου τα βρισκε αλλα δυσκολο τετοια εποχη.
Επισης δεδομενου οτι τη πλακετα την εχω φτιαξει και συναρμολογησει,θα πρεπει καπως σφηνα να συνδεθουν στα πιν υποθετω,αφου τα φτιαξω σε αλλη πλακετιτσα.

----------


## dant3

Υπαρχει καπου λιστα υλικων για τις προστασιες?
Στο datasheet η αναλυση ειναι κακη και δε βγαινουν καποιοι αριθμοι -γραμματα και δεν εχω και την εμπειρια να υποθεσω τι μπορει να βρισκεται εκει.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Υπαρχει καπου λιστα υλικων για τις προστασιες?
> Στο datasheet η αναλυση ειναι κακη και δε βγαινουν καποιοι αριθμοι -γραμματα και δεν εχω και την εμπειρια να υποθεσω τι μπορει να βρισκεται εκει.



Αυτά που σου πρότεινα πιο πάνω δεν ειναι προστασίες απαραίτητα (εκτός της Bleeder στο κόκκινο περίγραμμα ) αλλά βελτιώσεις. 
Στο πράσινο περίγραμμα είναι η διάταξη φίλτρου (στοιχειώδους). 
Είπες ότι έχεις 4 πυκνωτές και τους έχωσα κι αυτούς. Οι αντιστάσεις που παρέμβαλα είναι οι μικρότερες δυνατές γιατί τα βαττ που αναπτύσονται είναι πάρα πολλά (είναι όλα της αρχικής τροφοδοσίας ). Καλύτερα να υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για αντιστάσεις σε αυτά τα σημεία παρά να φτιάχνεις πλακέτα ξανά. Αν δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα ή ζεσταίνονται τις αντικαθιστάς με ένα χοντρό σύρμα που θα αντέχει τα Αμπέρ που θα περάσουν. 
Ξέχασα να βάλω και μικρότερους της τάξης των 100-220nF / 250V στο τέλος της διάταξης μπας και μαζέψουν λίγο θόρυβο. 

STK.jpg
Αυτά τα λίγα γνωρίζω και δεν ξέρω το υψος των Αμπερ που θα διαχειριστεί αυτό το κύκλωμα για να σου πω περισσότερα πράγματα. Εξάλλου δεν ξέρω και πολλά, αυτά τα λίγα. 
Καλή χρονιά !!!

----------


## dant3

Στη τροφοδοσια εχω βαλει αντιστασεις 390Ω 5W παραλληλα στους 2 πυκνωτες του + και τους 2 του - με τη γειωση.
Ειναι φτιαγμενη ηδη η τροφοδοσια αλλα οχι με πλακετα,οποτε προς το παρον θα την αφησω ετσι και εαν δω οτι εχω θεμα,θα φτιαξω πλακετα με τις βελτιωσεις σου.
Ηθελα να φτιαξω το thermal protection και τον protector για τα ηχεια αλλα οπως ειπα καποια στοιχεια δε τα βγαζω και δε βρισκω και καπου που να τις εχει φτιαξει καποιος για να δω πως υλοποιηθηκαν.

----------


## dant3

Ουσιαστικα το κυκλωμα τροφοδοσιας που προτεινει το datasheet ειχα φτιαξει απλα με + 2 πυκνωτες λογω του οτι εχω 2 STK.Και 390Ω αντι για 500.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Υπαρχει καπου λιστα υλικων για τις προστασιες?
> Στο datasheet η αναλυση ειναι κακη και δε βγαινουν καποιοι αριθμοι -γραμματα και δεν εχω και την εμπειρια να υποθεσω τι μπορει να βρισκεται εκει.



Φαντάζομαι έχεις κατεβάσει το pdf του 4241. Περιγράφει τα πάντα μέσα, μόνο ήχο δεν ακούς διαβάζοντας το. Έχει πλακέτα και οδηγίες για τι κάνουν οι κρίσιμες αντιστάσεις και οι πυκνωτές. Πρωτο σχέδιο έχει τις Bleeder που σου είπα.
supply.jpg 
Προτείνει ένα μετασχηματιστή 200 Βαττ ενω εσύ έχεις ήδη 600. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η τάση που θα έχεις θα είναι άκαμπτη από την κατανάλωση, δηλαδή καθόλου άσχημα. Παρακάτω εξηγεί τα πάντα και δίνει διαγράμματα απόδοσης κλπ. Το μόνο που θα έλεγα είναι οι πυκνωτές να είναι στις τιμές που γράφει αλλά όσο πιο πάνω γίνεται σε βολταζ, όχι στα 100 αλλά στα 150 και 200 Βολτ. Οι ενισχυτές αυτό το θέλουν πάρα πολύ. 
Πάρε και το pdf μήπως προέκυψε καλύτερη έκδοση. Αν έχω χρόνο μπορεί να κάνω τη λίστα με κάθε επιφύλαξη .... 
STK4241II.pdf

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Ουσιαστικα το κυκλωμα τροφοδοσιας που προτεινει το datasheet ειχα φτιαξει απλα με + 2 πυκνωτες λογω του οτι εχω 2 STK.Και 390Ω αντι για 500.



Χαχαχα, μαζί γράφαμε !!! Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι τόσο μικρής τιμής, απλά δεν αφήνουν να γίνει υπερφόρτωση τάσης και αιμορραγούν (Bleed) συνεχώς με αποτέλεσμα την αποφόρτιση μετά από αρκετά δευτερόλεπτα όταν κλείνει η τροφοδοσία.

----------


## dant3

> Φαντάζομαι έχεις κατεβάσει το pdf του 4241. Περιγράφει τα πάντα μέσα, μόνο ήχο δεν ακούς διαβάζοντας το. Έχει πλακέτα και οδηγίες για τι κάνουν οι κρίσιμες αντιστάσεις και οι πυκνωτές. Πρωτο σχέδιο έχει τις Bleeder που σου είπα.
> supply.jpg 
> Προτείνει ένα μετασχηματιστή 200 Βαττ ενω εσύ έχεις ήδη 600. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η τάση που θα έχεις θα είναι άκαμπτη από την κατανάλωση, δηλαδή καθόλου άσχημα. Παρακάτω εξηγεί τα πάντα και δίνει διαγράμματα απόδοσης κλπ. Το μόνο που θα έλεγα είναι οι πυκνωτές να είναι στις τιμές που γράφει αλλά όσο πιο πάνω γίνεται σε βολταζ, όχι στα 100 αλλά στα 150 και 200 Βολτ. Οι ενισχυτές αυτό το θέλουν πάρα πολύ. 
> Πάρε και το pdf μήπως προέκυψε καλύτερη έκδοση. Αν έχω χρόνο μπορεί να κάνω τη λίστα με κάθε επιφύλαξη .... 
> STK4241II.pdf



Οι 10000 που εχω βαλει ειναι στα 63V ,τετοιους μου ειχαν προτεινει τοτε που εφτιαχνα τον ενισχυτη.
Τωρα αν καταφερεις να ριξεις μια ματια και βγαλεις ακρη με τα χαρακτηριστικα στις προστασιες,θα με βοηθησεις αρκετα!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Οι 10000 που εχω βαλει ειναι στα 63V ,τετοιους μου ειχαν προτεινει τοτε που εφτιαχνα τον ενισχυτη.
> Τωρα αν καταφερεις να ριξεις μια ματια και βγαλεις ακρη με τα χαρακτηριστικα στις προστασιες,θα με βοηθησεις αρκετα!



Τα 36 Βολτ ανορθωμένα, σταθεροποιημένα σου δίνουν ~49, άρα οι πυκνωτές στα 63 είναι οριακοί για μένα. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω τι υπάρχει στην αγορά και με τι κόστος. Οι υπόλοιποι που είναι στο κυρίως κύκλωμα καλό θα ήταν να είναι σε διπλάσια τάση, ανταπεξέρχονται καλύτερα στα κυκλώματα ήχου.

----------


## 744

Οι 390 είναι αρκετά μικρές και θα καταναλώνουν αρκετή ισχύ (πάνω από 3W η κάθε μια). Αφού ο ενισχυτής θα είναι μόνιμα συνδεμένος δεν βλέπω λόγο να βάλεις αυτές ως bleeder. Ούτε επίσης τις 0,1 στην σειρά τροφοδοσίας. Βόμβο δεν θα βγάλει ο ενισχυτής. Τζάμπα ζέστη και από εκεί.

Τα τρανζιστορ του κυκλώματος προστασίας είναι 2SA1207, 2SA1209 και 2SA2911
Οι αντιστάσεις από αριστερά 220ωμ, 0,22ωμ/5W, 39Κ, 1,8Κ, 5,6Κ, 1Κ, 1,8Κ, 39Κ, 0,22ωμ/5W, 220ωm

Πυκνωτές: 0,027μ ή 27nF, 1μF, 0,027μF ή 27nF.

Δίοδοι D8442 νομίζω μια 1Ν4148 θα σου κάνει.

----------


## dant3

> Τα 36 Βολτ ανορθωμένα, σταθεροποιημένα σου δίνουν ~49, άρα οι πυκνωτές στα 63 είναι οριακοί για μένα. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω τι υπάρχει στην αγορά και με τι κόστος. Οι υπόλοιποι που είναι στο κυρίως κύκλωμα καλό θα ήταν να είναι σε διπλάσια τάση, ανταπεξέρχονται καλύτερα στα κυκλώματα ήχου.



Ηταν αρκετα ακριβοι οι πυκνωτες παντως,κανα 10αρικο ο καθενας(η οι 2,δε θυμαμαι) ,οποτε θα μεινουν εκει  :Biggrin: 




> Οι 390 είναι αρκετά μικρές και θα καταναλώνουν αρκετή ισχύ (πάνω από 3W η κάθε μια). Αφού ο ενισχυτής θα είναι μόνιμα συνδεμένος δεν βλέπω λόγο να βάλεις αυτές ως bleeder. Ούτε επίσης τις 0,1 στην σειρά τροφοδοσίας. Βόμβο δεν θα βγάλει ο ενισχυτής. Τζάμπα ζέστη και από εκεί.
> 
> Τα τρανζιστορ του κυκώματος προστασίας είναι 2SA1207, 2SA1209 και 2SA2911
> Οι αντιστάσεις από αριστερά 220ωμ, 0,22ωμ/5W, 39Κ, 1,8Κ, 5,6Κ, 1Κ, 1,8Κ, 39Κ, 0,22ωμ/5W, 220ωm
> 
> Πυκνωτές: 0,027μ ή 27nF, 1μF, 0,027μF ή 27nF.
> 
> Δίοδοι D8442 νομίζω μια 1Ν4148 θα σου κάνει.



Ωραια ευχαριστω πολυ!Σε τι V ειναι οι πυκνωτες αυτοι?Πως το διαπιστωνω δηλαδη κιολας,για να το μαθω και να μη ψαχνω καθε φορα.Πρεπει να δω τι ταση ειναι στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο του κυκλωματος?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Ηταν αρκετα ακριβοι οι πυκνωτες παντως,κανα 10αρικο ο καθενας(η οι 2,δε θυμαμαι) ,οποτε θα μεινουν εκει 
> 
> 
> Ωραια ευχαριστω πολυ!Σε τι V ειναι οι πυκνωτες αυτοι?Πως το διαπιστωνω δηλαδη κιολας,για να το μαθω και να μη ψαχνω καθε φορα.Πρεπει να δω τι ταση ειναι στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο του κυκλωματος?



Καλά που εμφανίστηκαν οι Γιάννηδες !!! Έβγαλα τα μάτια μου και φαντάστηκα αυτά που έγραψα στο σχέδιο. Τα τρανζίστορ της προστασίας πρέπει να είναι ΡΝΡ γενικής χρήσης (τα δυο πιθανόν BC557 αλλά τα άλλα δύο ουτε αν ειναι ΡΝΡ δεν βγάζω) Κάποιος μάγκας εδώ θα σου πει τι πιθανότατα είναι. Δεν είναι και το πιο τρελό κύκλωμα, αν δει κοντά στα  3Α στην 0,22 ενεργοποιεί το τρανζιστοράκι κλπ ..... 
στο μασκάρεψα δεόντως ..... 
STK4241sch.jpg

----------


## selectronic

Τα τρανζίστορ γράφουν "2SA1207" αν δεν κάνω λάθος....
Τα πιο πάνω *ίσως* είναι 2SA1209 / 2SC2911.
Οπότε μπορεί να θέλει τρανζίστορ με μεγάλη Vce το κύκλωμα (όχι BC557).

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Μπράβο Γιάννη ! Καλή χρονιά ! 
Για δες, έχει τίποτα άλλο περίεργο ;;; 
οπότε Γιώργο, πλην της μεγάλης τάσης δεν νομίζω ότι κάνουν κάτι ιδιαίτερο, είναι και χαμηλών Βαττ. 
2SA1207.jpg 
με αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά θα βρεις κάποιο στον Φανό, αν δεν πνίγεται σε εξυπηρετεί σχεδόν πάντα !!!

----------


## 744

Επειδή ο ενισχυτής μπορεί να δουλέψει μέχρι +/- 57 Volt περίπου, δηλαδή 100 και volt, καλό είναι το τρανζίστορ να αντέχει τουλάχιστον 150 Volt για κάθε ενδεχόμενο.

----------


## 744

Αυτά τα κυκλώματα φαίνονται πάντως πιο απλά για την προστασία ενισχυτών και ηχείων από DC τάση με το μειονέκτημα ίσως της επιπλέον τροφοδοσίας τους.

http://electronics-diy.com/electroni...tic.php?id=576

----------


## dant3

Προφανως δε το εχω αφησει το θεμα,απλα δεν υπαρχει και ανοιχτο καταστημα για να μπορεσω να παρω τα υλικα για τις προστασιες.
Θα φτιαξω αυτες που εχει το datasheet τελικα.
Μια αλλη ερωτηση.
Τι καλωδια να χρησιμοποιησω για να συνδεσω τις πλακετες με τις εξοδους για τα ηχεια και την εισοδο του ηχου με τις πλακετες?
Θα εχω διαφορα στη ποιοτητα αν κανω τις ενωσεις με πιν η να τα κολλησω τα καλωδια?
Προφανως για λογους ευκολιας προτιμω να βαλω πιν.

----------


## 744

Διαφορά δε νομίζω να έχεις με τα pin.

Καλώδια για τις εισόδους πάντα θωρακισμένο (μπλεντάζ). Υπάρχουν θωρακισμένα με δύο αγωγούς και είναι πρόκληση να βάλεις τέτοιο για τα δύο κανάλια αλλά καλύτερα ένα και μπλεντάζ για να είναι καλύτερος ο διαχωρισμός καναλιών.

Για την έξοδο και 1,5 φτάνει αφού ισχύ χαμηλή έχεις και το μήκος μικρό θα είναι. Ιδανικά 2,5.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Τι καλωδια να χρησιμοποιησω για να συνδεσω τις πλακετες με τις εξοδους για τα ηχεια και την εισοδο του ηχου με τις πλακετες?
> Θα εχω διαφορα στη ποιοτητα αν κανω τις ενωσεις με πιν η να τα κολλησω τα καλωδια?
> Προφανως για λογους ευκολιας προτιμω να βαλω πιν.



Στην είσοδο καλύτερα να βάλεις ομοαξονικό μπλεντάζ καλώδιο και να φτάσει εως το πλησιέστερο σημείο της πρώτης αντίστασης που συνδέεται κάθε κανάλι όσο το δυνατόν προστατευμένο. Γιαυτό αν συναντάς την γείωση νωρίτερα απογυμνώνεις μόνο το πλαστικό περίβλημα και χωρίς να κόψεις το μπλεντάζ του φτιάχνεις ένα δακτυλίδι και κολλάς την άκρη του στη κοινή γείωση, αφήνοντας το υπόλοιπο μπλενταζ να καλύπτει μεχρι σχεδόν την άκρη του θετικού καλωδίου για να μην δέχεται παρεμβολές εξωτερικών σημάτων. Κάθε κομματάκι απροστάτευτου καλωδίου μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σαν κεραία και να πολλαπλασιαστεί μετά το σήμα ή ο θόρυβος που μπάζει στον ενισχυτή. 
Για τα καλώδια εξόδου θα σου πρότεινα κολλημένο το καλώδιο στην πλακέτα. Περνούν αρκετά αμπέρ για να τα δυσχεράνεις με πιν, εκτός κι αν είναι πινάρες !!! 
Αυτή είναι η δική μου ταπεινή άποψη.

----------


## dant3

Ψαχνω ψαχνω αλλα δε βρισκω ποσα Αmpere σηκωνουν αυτα εδω.Γιατι τα εχω βαλει στη τροφοδοσια,αλλα μην αρπαξει τιποτα και τρεχουμε

41kcw1rrlwl_grobo.jpg

----------


## selectronic

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτοί είναι μικροί spade connectors αλλά οι νορμάλ μεγέθους χρησιμοποιούνται για αντιστάσεις πολλών KW (παίρνουν μέχρι 4mm2 καλώδιο), για 100-200W ενισχυτή είναι υπέρ-αρκετά.

----------


## dant3

Αυτοι που χρησιμοποιω πρεπει να ειναι 2,8 mm.Οι μεσαιοι δηλαδη,οχι οι τελειως μικροι.
Αρα υποθετω με καλυπτουν.Θελω να τους χρησιμοποιησω στη συνδεση του μετασχηματιστη και στις εξοδους των ηχειων

----------


## dant3

Πηγα να μαζεψω υλικα σημερα,οποτε πεταχτηκα σε ενα τοπικο με ηλεκτρονικα καθως ελεγα να γλιτωσω το Φανο γιατι θα γινεται πανικος,ειδικα τωρα που ηταν κλειστο το λιανεμποριο.
Του εδειξα το σχεδιαγραμμα και τα υλικα αλλα μου ειπε πως τα τρανζιστορ ειναι παλια και δε θα βρεθουν και να γραψω τα χαρακτηριστικα τους για να ψαξουν στους καταλογους να βρουμε αλλα.Απο οτι φαινεται δε το γλιτωνω αυτο...
Απο καλωδιο μπλενταζ δεν ειχε και πηρα να υπαρχουν 2 μετρα απο αυτο.Μου κανει η οταν θα παω Φανο να παρω μπλενταζ?Γενικα δεν ειχε καλωδιο με θωρακιση.



IMG_20210122_132252.jpg
IMG_20210122_132300.jpg

----------


## dant3

Επισης ο μετασχηματιστης μου βγαζει 12V εναλλασομενο.Πηρα και μια γεφυρα για να το κανω συνεχες.Το θελω για να τροφοδοτησω ανεμιστηρες.Χρειαζεται μετα τη γεφυρα να βαλω κανα πυκνωτη η τιποτα αλλο,η θα ειναι μια χαρα απευθειας?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Επισης ο μετασχηματιστης μου βγαζει 12V εναλλασομενο.Πηρα και μια γεφυρα για να το κανω συνεχες.Το θελω για να τροφοδοτησω ανεμιστηρες.Χρειαζεται μετα τη γεφυρα να βαλω κανα πυκνωτη η τιποτα αλλο,η θα ειναι μια χαρα απευθειας?



Πυκνωτή, τουλάχιστον 470μF στα 25V ή 1000μF ανά 1Α. Υπολόγισε τι φορτίο έχεις. Θα σηκωθεί η τάση στα ~ 18 V οπότε θες και ένα L7812  για να παει σωστά. Ρυθμισε το και πιο κάτω να μην σφυραει ή βάλε LM317 και ρυθμισε την τάση, με ένα PTC 10Κ παραλληλα στην R Adj αυτό ρυθμίζεται στις θερμοκρασίες. Θέλει λίγη πειρα και δοκιμές. 
Για το καλώδιο, οπωσδήποτε μπλενταζ μιά που το φτιάχνεις για δευτερη φορά ως βελτιωμένο.

----------


## dant3

Φορτιο πανω 0,5Α δε θα ειναι.Θα παρω και 7812 τοτε να βαλω.
Εκει μου ειπε πως και το μπλενταζ δεν ειναι θωρακισμενο.

----------


## nyannaco

> Εκει μου ειπε πως και το μπλενταζ δεν ειναι θωρακισμενο.



WTF! Πού πήγες;;;

----------


## dant3

Σε εναν στους Αμπελοκηπους  :Tongue:

----------


## 744

Ντιπ άσχετος. 

Σαν θωράκιση τί εννοεί? Τίποτα κέβλαρ και τσίγκινα σωβρακάκια....????

----------


## ΙΩΑΝΗΣ

καλησπερα
απο τις λιγες γνωσεις που εχω απο το μακρινο παρελθον θα προτεινα να κανεις ενα μικρο κλοβο φαρανταϊ στο τροφοτικο για τους πυκνωτες εξωμαλινσης σου εχουν γραψει ηδη οπως και για τα καλωδια μεταφορας σηματος τα μπλενταισμενα.

----------


## dant3

> Ντιπ άσχετος. 
> 
> Σαν θωράκιση τί εννοεί? Τίποτα κέβλαρ και τσίγκινα σωβρακάκια....????




Ασε,γιατι με δαγκωσε και στις τιμες.Χρυσοπληρωσα κατι ψιλολοιδια που πηρα.Στο φανο θα μου βγαιναν μιση τιμη.Καλα πηγαινα μονο για αναγκη εκει.
Ενταξει,ηξερε παντως οτι φυλλο αλουμινιου εχει το θωρακισμενο.

----------


## selectronic

> Επισης ο μετασχηματιστης μου βγαζει 12V  εναλλασομενο.Πηρα και μια γεφυρα για να το κανω συνεχες.Το θελω για να  τροφοδοτησω ανεμιστηρες.Χρειαζεται μετα τη γεφυρα να βαλω κανα πυκνωτη η  τιποτα αλλο,η θα ειναι μια χαρα απευθειας?







> Πυκνωτή, τουλάχιστον 470μF στα 25V ή 1000μF ανά 1Α. Υπολόγισε τι φορτίο έχεις. Θα σηκωθεί η τάση στα ~ 18 V οπότε θες και ένα L7812  για να παει σωστά.



Πρώτα απ' όλα όπως είπε ο Δημήτρης πρέπει να περιορίσεις την DC τάση που θα βάλεις στον ανεμιστήρα στα περίπου 12V το πολύ, αλλιώς θα τον κάψεις. Πιο κάτω μπορεί να είναι η τάση (και θα πέσουν οι στροφές/cfm/θόρυβος/κτλ) , οι περισσότεροι 12V PC fans ξεκινάνε με ~7V (κάποιοι παίζουν και με πολύ μικρότερη τάση).

Ας πούμε ότι θες να βάλεις έναν ανεμιστήρα που τραβάει τυπικά 240mA στα 12V, αν έχεις μετ/στη με έξοδο "12Vac" (ας υποθέσουμε ότι η τάση είναι σταθερή στα 12.0Vac***) τότε η Vmax (ή αλλιώς Vpeak) μετά από την ανόρθωση θα είναι περίπου 12Vac x 1.414 - (2x 0.7) = ~15.5V. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα έχεις την παρακάτω τάση στην έξοδο της γέφυρας:
***στην πράξη ένας "12Vac" μετ/στης χωρίς φορτίο θα βγάζει λίγο παραπάνω από 12V (πχ 13-14-15V) ενώ στο μέγιστο επιτρεπτό φορτίο θα πέφτει πάλι ένα-δύο Βολτ κάτω από την ονομαστική του τάση.


Απαραίτητος είναι λοιπόν ένας πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης που θα "γεφυρώσει" τις κορυφές τάσης όταν η τάση του μετ/στη θα πέφτει από τα 15.5 (Vmax) στα μηδέν βόλτ (Vmin). Πως υπολογίζεις τον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης? Από το φορτίο που θα έχεις στην έξοδο του κυκλώματος, και τα πράγματα είναι λίιιγο πιο σύνθετα αφού θα χρειαστεί και ένας σταθεροποιητής τάσης για να περιορίσει την μέγιστη τάση:





> Μια μικρή ανάλυση του γιατί τα "τάδε μF ανά Αμπέρ" είναι λάθος...
> 
> Ας θυμηθούμε έναν τύπο: Vr = Vp / (2*f*R*C), όπου:
> Vr: η τάση κυμάτωσης στα άκρα του πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης
> Vp: η τάση κορυφής στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης (είναι η τάση που δίνει ο μ/ς επί ρίζα 2, μείον την πτώση στη γέφυρα)
> f: η συχνότητα του δικτύου (50Hz)
> R: το φορτίο (το θεωρούμε ως σταθερή αντίσταση σε περίπτωση μικρής  κυμάτωσης. Σε περίπτωση μεγάλης κυμάτωσης μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως  αντίσταση αν έχουμε κάποιο γραμμικό σταθεροποιητή)
> C: η χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης
> 
> ...



Από Malvino Electronic Principles:



Κανονικά θα έμπαινε ένα 7812 για τάση εξόδου 12V αλλά η τάση εξόδου του μετ/στη σου είναι λίγο χαμηλή για 7812, στο όριο θα έλεγα αφού τυπικά αυτά τα reg θέλουν περίπου 3V παραπάνω τάση στην είσοδο για την x τάση εξόδου (εκτός κι αν μπει κάποιος low-dropout regulator), οπότε ας πούμε ότι θα μπει ένα 7809 που θα κάνει σταθεροποίηση στα 9V και ο ανεμιστήρας σε αυτή τη τάση θα τραβάει σταθερά 200mA (τυχαία τιμή).
Άρα οι τιμές στην έξοδο του 7809 είναι *τάση 9V και φορτίο 200mA, οπότε αντίσταση φορτίου = 45Ω* (και 1.8W κατανάλωση του ανεμιστήρα).
Θέλουμε τώρα η τάση στην είσοδο του 7809 να μην πέσει ποτέ κάτω από 9 + 3 = *12Vmin*, οπότε η μέγιστη κυμάτωση πρέπει να είναι όχι παραπάνω από 15.5 - 12 = *3.5V* άρα υπολογίζουμε τον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης 15.5V / (100Hz x 45Ω x 3.5V) = 0.0009841F => 984uF οπότε *1000μF το ελάχιστο* (βάλε 1500μF στην πράξη για να είσαι σίγουρος).

Οπότε η τάση στην είσοδο του 7809 με πυκνωτή 1000μF θα είναι η παρακάτω, με Vmin περίπου 12V και Vmax περίπου 15.5V (Vrms περίπου 13.75V). Οι πραγματικές τιμές βέβαια θα είναι λίγο διαφορετικές λόγο αλλαγής της τάσης εξόδου του μετ/στη ανάλογα με το φορτίο και άλλα τέτοια.
(η έξοδος θα είναι φυσικά 100% DC 9V)


(και για παράδειγμα αν έβαζες μεγαλύτερο 3300μF πυκνωτή θα είχες μεγαλύτερη Vmin στα περίπου 14.5V (άρα μόνο 1V κυμάτωση) οπότε η κυματομορφή θα ήταν κάπως έτσι)

Η ισχύς στο 7809 (η οποία θα μετατραπεί σε θερμότητα) για 1000uF και τάση εισόδου Vrms= 13.75V θα είναι (13.75Vin - 9Vout) x 200mA = *0.95W dissipation* άρα εντός ορίων για το ΤΟ-220.
Βέβαια 1W απώλειες στο 7809 για 1.8W έργο (ισχύς ανεμιστήρα) δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο αλλά έτσι δουλεύουν τα αναλογικά regulators, με ένα switch-mode DC/DC converter (πχ) θα είχες πολύ λιγότερες απώλειες!




**στην πράξη δεν σε πειράζει αν η τάση του ανεμιστήρα πέφτει λίγο κάτω από τα 12V, δεν χρειάζεται 100% σταθερή τάση το ανεμιστηράκι οπότε μπορείς να βάλεις πχ 7812 και 1000μF πυκνωτή.

----------

dant3 (23-01-21)

----------


## dant3

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την αναλυση!
Τετοια ποστ θελω να διαβαζω για να μαθαινω και εγω πραγματακια,εφοσον ασχολουμαι με το αθλημα εστω και light.
Το θεμα μου ειναι οτι θα βαλω εναν 8αρη ανεμιστηρα αλλα θελω να δω πως θα συμπεριφερθει ο ενισχυτης και εαν χρειαστει να προσθεσω και 2ο.
Σε αυτη τη περιπτωση χρειαζεται να αλλαξω πυκνωτη?
Λεω παντως να βαλω 7812 για να παρω τα μεγιστα απο το καθε ανεμιστηρα.Ετσι και αλλιως ο θορυβος δε με ενδιαφερει.
Παντως απο τι καταλαβαινω θα πρεπει να προσθεσω και τον 2ο πυκνωτη που εχει στο 2ο πιν του 7812 στο datasheet του.

----------


## selectronic

Αν θες οπωσδήποτε 12.0V τότε να βάλεις ένα "low-dropout" regulator (πχ LM2940/2941) ή κάποιο φτηνό step-down switching DC/DC από Κίνα.
Πυκνωτή βάλε 2200μF τουλάχιστον, στα 25V θα είναι φτηνός έτσι κι αλλιώς.
Και το 7812 θα παίξει μια χαρά, ίσως χάσεις ας πούμε 1V σε σχέση με τα παραπάνω, δεν νομίζω να παίξει μεγάλο ρόλο στην παροχή του ανεμιστήρα...

Πάντως το καλύτερο είναι switching regulator για να μην έχεις μεγάλες απώλειες.

----------


## 744

Και μια αντίσταση 15ωμ/2W να βάλεις μια χαρά θα είσαι (για τα 240mA ας πούμε). Οι απαιτήσεις ενός ανεμιστήρα είναι αστείες.

----------


## dant3

> Αν θες οπωσδήποτε 12.0V τότε να βάλεις ένα "low-dropout" regulator (πχ LM2940/2941) ή κάποιο φτηνό step-down switching DC/DC από Κίνα.
> Πυκνωτή βάλε 2200μF τουλάχιστον, στα 25V θα είναι φτηνός έτσι κι αλλιώς.
> Και το 7812 θα παίξει μια χαρά, ίσως χάσεις ας πούμε 1V σε σχέση με τα παραπάνω, δεν νομίζω να παίξει μεγάλο ρόλο στην παροχή του ανεμιστήρα...
> 
> Πάντως το καλύτερο είναι switching regulator για να μην έχεις μεγάλες απώλειες.



Καλα προφανως δε με ενοχλει αν δεν ειναι καρφωτο 12V.Θα παρω 7812 να βαλω και τελος.

----------


## dant3

Του STK τις προστασιες δε βλεπω να τις φτιαχνω καθως πηγα και στο φανο και τα τρανζιστορ που χρησιμοποιει δε βρισκονται αλλα ουτε και αναλογα τους.

Οποτε να φτιαξω αυτες που προταθηκαν πιο πριν απο τον 744?
http://electronics-diy.com/electroni...tic.php?id=576
Thermal protection να φτιαξω λετε η δεν αξιζει?

----------


## dant3

Δυστυχως βλεπω πως δεν υπαρχουν τα αρχεια στο site αυτο...
Αρα εχουμε αλλη εναλλακτικη?
Θα ηθελα να εχει και soft start ιδανικα.Ειδα στο ιδιο site πως ειχε αλλη προστασια και με soft.

----------


## 744

Γιώργο τα σχέδια υπάρχουν και τα βλέπω κανονικά. Έχει καθυστέρηση και DC προστασία.

Το αυθεντικό link είναι αυτό:https://sound-au.com/project33.htm

Δοκίμασε εκ νέου μήπως δεν είχες σύνδεση.

----------


## dant3

> Γιώργο τα σχέδια υπάρχουν και τα βλέπω κανονικά. Έχει καθυστέρηση και DC προστασία.
> 
> Το αυθεντικό link είναι αυτό:https://sound-au.com/project33.htm
> 
> Δοκίμασε εκ νέου μήπως δεν είχες σύνδεση.



Εφοσον σου τα ανοιγει ,ειναι ευκολο να τα ανεβασεις καπου?
Δε μου τα ανοιγει ουτε απο το σπιτι ουτε απο τη δουλεια και στο αυθεντικο λινκ στη τελικη εκδοση του σχεδιου δε δειχνει τα values καθως εχει τα σχεδια επι πληρωμη απο οτι καταλαβα.
Γενικα εριξα διαβασμα στη περιγραφη και με καλυπτει στα παντα και ουτε ιδιαιτερα πολυπλοκο φαινεται.

ΥΓ.Μιλαω για τα σχεδια που εχει κατω στο download και εχει ενα λινκ.Φανταζομαι θα εχει κατι πιο αναλυτικο εκει σε σχεση με αυτο
Γιατι σε καποιες αντιστασεις λεει see text πχ ενω δεν υπαρχει περιγραφη για τις τιμες.

p33-fig2.gif
p33-fig3.gif

----------


## 744

Μου κάνει εντύπωση. Η σελίδα του Elliot είναι πολύ απλή και φυσικά δεν έχει καμιά χρέωση. Ανοίγει ακόμα και σε παλιά κινητά! Κάτι με τον browser σου συμβαίνει. Μήπως έχεις άλλον να δοκιμάσεις?

Την σελίδα την έκανα pdf αλλά μάλλον είναι μεγάλη για να την ανεβάσω εδώ. Στείλε μου το email σου να την προωθήσω σε pdf αρχείο.

Επίσης υπάρχει και αυτό με το γνωστό καλό παλιό uPC1237 σε τιμή ... χώμα. Μήπως να το πάρεις έτοιμο και να ξεμπερδεύεις?
https://www.banggood.com/UPC1237-Dua...BoC9x4QAvD_BwE

----------


## dant3

Εδω
https://sound-au.com/project33.htm
Αναφερει πως για το pcb και τα αναλυτικα σχεδια θελει πληρωμη, αν δε κανω λαθος.
Οπως και να εχει ,βλεπω πως τα uPC1237 εχουν τις προστασιες που θελω και ειναι και αστειο το κοστος.Οποτε θα τα παραγγειλω.Θα δω μηπως τα βρω απο Ευρωπη μπας και μου ερθουν πιο γρηγορα.
Τι αλλες προστασιες θεωρεις πως θα πρεπε να προσθεσω?
Για προστασια και ηχειων αλλα και ενισχυτη.

----------


## dant3

Επισης για τη τροφοδοσια του uPC υποθετω τα 12V που συζηταγαμε νωριτερα για τους ανεμιστηρες,θα μου κανουν.

ΥΓ.Αυτο εδω δε μου ανοιγει
http://sound.westhost.com/project33.htm
Σου ανοιγει εσενα?

Σε καποιο σημειο σε αυτη τη σελιδα
http://electronics-diy.com/electroni...tic.php?id=576

Εχει αυτο εδω που οδηγει στο λινκ που σου ειπα πως δεν ανοιγει.Αυτο υποθετω εχει αναλυτικα pcb κτλ

Χωρίς τίτλο.png

----------


## selectronic

Παλιά η σελίδα του Rod Elliott ήταν η "sound.westhost.com/" (έχω ακόμα bookmarks με αυτή τη διεύθυνση) αλλά σε κάποια φάση άλλαξε σε "sound-au.com/", δεν έχει σημασία πάντως, το περιεχόμενο είναι το ίδιο (μπορείς να το τσεκάρεις με wayback machine).
Ο Rod έχει όλα τα σχέδια/μετρήσεις/πληροφορίες στην σελίδα του αλλά επίσης πουλάει και PCB για κάποια από τα project του, δεν υπάρχει όμως κάτι "κρυφό".

----------


## dant3

Καταλαβα.Τοτε δε παρατηρησα τα σχεδια σωστα.
Οπως και να χει θα δωσω τα 12Ε να παρω 2 uPC να ξεμπερδευω για να τον μονταρω.
Αλλη προστασια να βαλω η θα ειμαι οκ?

----------


## selectronic

Δεν χρειάζεσαι κάτι άλλο, το UPC1237 τα κάνει όλα: turn-on delay, DC detection, κτλ.

----------


## 744

Ακόμη φθηνότερο.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001...archweb201603_

Πάντως δεν χρειάζεσαι δύο. Μια φτάνει

----------


## dant3

> Ακόμη φθηνότερο.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001...archweb201603_
> 
> Πάντως δεν χρειάζεσαι δύο. Μια φτάνει



Εχω 2 STK μεσα για συνολο 4 ηχεια.

----------


## dant3

Εκατσα και συναρμολογησα ολη τη τροφοδοσια για να κανω δοκιμη.Εφτιαξα και το LM.11,6V δινει στην εξοδο του οποτε μια χαρα ειμαστε.
Παρατηρησα ομως κατι περιεργο στη τροφοδοσια του ενισχυτη.Πριν τη γεφυρα φτανουν 70-71V(36+36 δινει ο μετασχηματιστης) AC οπως πρεπει αλλα μετα τη γεφυρα εχω 64V DC.Στεκει?Γιατι θυμαμαι οτι καπου 92V επαιρνα.Η μετα τους πυκνωτες της τροφοδοσιας θα παιρνω αυτη τη τιμη?

----------


## 744

1. δες πολικότητα γεφυρας. Φωτό να βοηθήσουμε
2. Πυκνωτή έχεις βάλει?

----------


## dant3

Μετρησα μετα τους πυκνωτες και ολα οκ.96V δινει.
Ειδα ομως οτι οι αντιστασεις στη τροφοδοσια τσουρουφλανε.Τις μετρησα στους 70 βαθμους.Θα ειναι οκ η θα αρπαξουμε καμια φωτια? :Biggrin:

----------


## 744

Ποιες αντιστάσεις? Παραλληλα στους πυκνωτές τροφοδοσίας?

Αν ναι, τί τιμή έχουν? (ωμ κα watt).

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Μετρησα μετα τους πυκνωτες και ολα οκ.96V δινει.
> Ειδα ομως οτι οι αντιστασεις στη τροφοδοσια τσουρουφλανε.Τις μετρησα στους 70 βαθμους.Θα ειναι οκ η θα αρπαξουμε καμια φωτια?



Σου είχα πει για 4,7Κ στα 5W στην αρχή αλλά δεν είχα λάβει υπόψη μου το μέγεθος τόσο μεγάλης τάσης. Θα βάλεις από 5,6Κ και ίσως κάτι ακόμα παραπάνω σε Ωμ σε κάθε σκέλος των 2 W κάθε μία, (από την γείωση προς την αρνητική και τη θετική τάση).

----------


## selectronic

Χρειάζεται να ξεφορτίζονται τόσο γρήγορα οι πυκνωτές (και να σπαταλάς τόσα Watt στην νορμάλ λειτουργία) ???
Αν δηλαδή βάλεις 10Κ/1W με μόνιμο dissipation ~250mW τι θα γίνει?
Ποτέ δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό με τις "bleeder" αντιστάσεις στους πυκνωτές που καταναλώνουν Watt ολόκληρα, ότι αντίσταση και να βάλεις μέχρι κάποιος να λύσει τα καπάκια και να φτάσει στο εσωτερικό του μηχανήματος, θα έχει πέσει η τάση, δεν μιλάμε και για SMPS με 340V bus...

http://mustcalculate.com/electronics...ddischarge.php

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Χρειάζεται να ξεφορτίζονται τόσο γρήγορα οι πυκνωτές (και να σπαταλάς τόσα Watt στην νορμάλ λειτουργία) ???
> Αν δηλαδή βάλεις 10Κ/1W με μόνιμο dissipation ~250mW τι θα γίνει?
> Ποτέ δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό με τις "bleeder" αντιστάσεις στους πυκνωτές που καταναλώνουν Watt ολόκληρα, ότι αντίσταση και να βάλεις μέχρι κάποιος να λύσει τα καπάκια και να φτάσει στο εσωτερικό του μηχανήματος, θα έχει πέσει η τάση, δεν μιλάμε και για SMPS με 340V



Κι όμως Γιάννη, είδες το αρχαίο pdf τι λέει ;;; 500Ω έδειχνε στο σχέδιο κι ο φίλος είχε βάλει αρχικά 390Ω .... Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι έχει βάλει. 
Προφανώς θα εννοείς 2 των 10Κ ή και οι δυο μαζί ;;; 
Πάντως εγώ τις θέλω πολύ, για το στάδιο δοκιμών, τότε βρίσκω μεγάλη επικινδυνότητα.

----------


## dant3

390Ω ειναι αυτες που εχω ως bleeders.
Τουβλακια ειναι ,νομιζω στα 10W αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος,δε γραφουν και πανω και τοσα χρονια που εχουν περασει δε θυμαμαι κιολας.

----------


## selectronic

Άρα καίνε 6W ανά rail οι αντιστάσεις, ο ενισχυτής όταν ακούς χαλαρά μουσική μπορεί να καταναλώνει λιγότερα...
Τα φτηνά 2.1 ηχεία για υπολογιστή Logitech/Creative/κτλ 12W δεν καίνε ούτε στο τέρμα (πραγματική ισχύς στα μεγάφωνα)...

----------


## Vagelis64

Για προστασια ηχειων ειχε βγαλει το elektor για τον cresedo.
Αν θυμαμαι καλα, ειχε display και εκανε αντιστροφη μετρηση απο 9 σε 0.
Μετα "κολαγε" τα ηχεια μεσω ρελαι.
Εκοβε στα "χρατς".

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> 390Ω ειναι αυτες που εχω ως bleeders.
> Τουβλακια ειναι ,νομιζω στα 10W αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος,δε γραφουν και πανω και τοσα χρονια που εχουν περασει δε θυμαμαι κιολας.



Ας υποθέσουμε ότι ήταν ένα τυπογραφικό λάθος, οι πιο λογικές τιμές είναι αυτές που λέμε τώρα. Αν θες όσο τον εχεις ανοικτό και κάνεις δοκιμές βάλε και μία μικρότερη τιμή για να απόφορτίζουν γρήγορα, και πριν τον κλείσεις οριστικά βάλε μεγαλύτερες. 
Εδώ να πουμε ότι η τιμή των Βαττ που γράφουν οι αντιστασεις είναι όριο θραύσης και όχι αντοχής. Στην πενταπλασια σχεδόν τιμή δεν ζεσταίνονται.

----------


## dant3

Το θεμα ειναι να τις αφησω ως εχει?Υπαρχει θεμα ασφαλειας?
Απο θεμα καταναλωσης δε με ενοχλουν τωρα τα 12watt που θα χανονται τσαμπα.Οχι τιποτα αλλο,τις εχω βαλει με περιτεχνο τροπο στη τροφοδοσια και θα ειναι ταλαιπωρια να τις αφαιρεσω.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Χάνεις πολυτιμη ενέργεια και φυσικά ανεβάζεις επικίνδυνα τη θερμοκρασία, μην τα υποτιμάς και τα δύο. Δεν έχεις δυο αντιστάσεις 4,7Κ ή 10Κ να βάλεις αντί για τα κτήνη που ζεσταίνουν και τους πυκνωτες και δεν πρεπει να γίνεται αυτό

----------


## selectronic

> ...οι αντιστασεις στη τροφοδοσια τσουρουφλανε.Τις  μετρησα στους 70 βαθμους.Θα ειναι οκ η θα αρπαξουμε καμια φωτια?...







> ...Τουβλακια  ειναι ,νομιζω στα 10W αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος,δε γραφουν και πανω και  τοσα χρονια που εχουν περασει δε θυμαμαι κιολας...







> ...Το θεμα ειναι να τις αφησω ως εχει?Υπαρχει θεμα ασφαλειας?...



...................
 :Think:

----------


## 744

Με 70 βαθμούς και αναρωτιέσαι ακόμα????

----------


## dant3

Δε γνωριζω απλα αν ειναι φυσιολογικη η θερμοκρασια για αυτο ρωταω.
Και μενα υπερβολικη μου φαινεται αλλα μπορει για αυτες να ειναι νορμαλ.
Οπως και να χει εχω κατι αλλες,θα δω τα χαρακτηριστικα τους για να δουμε αν μου κανουν και να τις αλλαξω.

----------


## selectronic

Να τις αλλάξεις και να βάλεις και μεγαλύτερες (σε Ωμ), δεν χρειάζεται να καις 10W στις αντιστάσεις αυτές, δεν κερδίζεις τίποτα!
Το dissipation πάνω σε μία αντίσταση το υπολογίζεις με τον Νόμο του Ωμ, P=V^2/R άρα για πχ αντίσταση 4.7ΚΩ και τάση στα άκρα της 48V θα έχεις (48x48 ) / 4700 = ~0.5W dissipation. Επιλέγεις περίπου τετραπλάσια τιμή Watt για την αντίσταση, οπότε για το παράδειγμα των 500mW θα βάλεις τουλάχιστον 2W αντίσταση.

----------


## dant3

Οι αλλες που εχω ειναι ακομα μικροτερες.Ειναι 150Ω.
Θα παω να παρω ενα ζευγαρι 4,7Κ /2 W

----------


## 744

Η σοφότερη επιλογή αλλά να έχεις και στο νου σου ότι για να εκφορτιστεί πλήρως ο πυκνωτής σου (π.χ. 6800μF) με την 4Κ7, θα χρειαστεί περίπου 100 δευτ. 

Πάντως από τα 40 και μετά θα είναι σε επίπεδο 10 volts, αρκετά ασφαλές. για να μην πάθεις τίποτα εσύ (όχι όμως και το κύκλωμα αν κάνεις κάποιο λάθος)

Για αυτό ο Δημήτρης έλεγε να έχεις μικρές στις δοκιμές και μετά βάζεις τις μεγαλύτερες αντιστάσεις.

Αν προσέχεις, είσαι ΟΚ όπως και να έχει.

----------


## dant3

Καλημερα.
Σχεδον εχω τελειωσει τη συναρμολογηση.Αντικατεστησα τις αντιστασεις οπως ειπατε.Περιπου 2 λεπτα κανει να αδειασει τους πυκνωτες οντως.

Μια τελευταια ελπιζω ερωτηση.Τι να γειωσω στο σασι?
Υποθετω ολα σε ενα σημειο.Προς το παρον εχω μια βιδα οπου εχω γειωση απο δικτυο,του μετασχηματιστη,της τροφοδοσιας,του LM7812 και θα βαλω και τη γειωση απο τα STK.
Χρειαζεται να βαλω το - των ηχειων στη γειωση?Εχει νοημα,μιας ετσι και αλλιως στη πλακετα συνδεονται αμεσα με τη γειωση?
Επισης το - της εισοδου?
Στην εισοδο ερχεται το σημα,το στελνω στο ποτενσιομετρο και μετα τα παω στις πλακετες που το - ετσι και αλλιως και αυτο συνδεεται με τη γειωση εκει πανω.
Το μονο που εκανα λαθος στην εισοδο ειναι οτι νομιζα πως δεν ειχα αλλο καλωδιο και εβαλα ενα μικρο κομματι 10 εκατοστα χωρις μπλενταζ.Ελπιζω να μη μου χαλαει τη ποιοτητα.Παντου κολλησεις εννοειται.Ακομα και στις εξοδους για τα ηχεια.

----------


## selectronic

Πρόσεχε όταν ενώνεις γειώσεις μεταξύ τους, μην έχεις και ένωση με διάδρομο στη πλακέτα από τα μηδέν Βολτ του 7812 στα μηδέν Βόλτ της τροφοδοσίας του ενισχυτή και κάνεις πάλι ένωση μέσο σασί (γης), έτσι κάνεις ground loops και θα έχεις θόρυβο (βούισμα στα ηχεία κτλ). Επίσης πρόσεξε η γείωση των RCA να είναι ενωμένη σε ένα σημείο, όπως και η θωράκιση του καλωδίου από αυτά στην πλακέτα.

Κάνε star ground σε ένα σημείο (συνήθως στο μηδέν της τροφοδοσίας πάνω στους μεγάλους πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης):
https://www.diyaudio.com/forums/powe...grounding.html

----------


## dant3

Με βαση αυτα που λεει ο κινεζος στο λινκ,η μεθοδος που με εξυπηρετει ετσι οπως τα εχω βαλει ,ειναι να βαλω ενα χοντρο καλωδιο και να συνδεσω μεταξυ τους τις γειωσεις των πλακετων.
Επισης να συνδεσω τις γειωσεις των RCA και να τις συνδεσω με το σημειο στο Star.
Εχω ξεχασει και να συνδεσω τη θωρακιση.Εχω δουλιτσα οποτε.
Πως να συνδεσω το μηδεν του 7812 τοτε?Γιατι το ειχα στην ιδια βιδα που ειναι το μηδεν της τροφοδοσιας του ενισχυτη.

----------


## selectronic

Το star ground σημαίνει ότι δεν ενώνεις το σημείο Α με το Β και από το Β ενώνεις στο Γ, και από εκείνο στο Δ κτλ, αλλά υπάρχει ένα σημείο "Χ" (στους πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης) και κάνεις ένωση Χ με Α, Χ με Β, Χ με Δ κτλ.
Ένα από αυτά θα είναι και η έξοδος του 7812 (μηδέν Βολτ), αν χρειάζεται να ενωθεί κι αυτό εκεί γιατί δεν θυμάμαι τι κάνεις με αυτή τη τάση, μπορεί να είναι και μια χαρά "floating" αν πχ δίνει μόνο στους ανεμιστήρες...

Δες κι αυτό:
Rod Elliott - Earthing Your Hi-Fi - Tips, Tricks and Techniques





Δεν βρήκα καλύτερη φωτό κάπου :/

----------


## dant3

Θα το υλοποιησω ετσι,ευχαριστω!

Παντως μιας και στη πραξη ειναι λειτουργικος ασχετα αν δεν ειναι 100% ετοιμος,με ετρωγε το χερι μου και εκανα μια δοκιμη.
Εχω συνδεσει μονο το 1 STK για λογους ασφαλειας  :Biggrin: 
Εβαλα ενα 6Ω ηχειο μιας και αυτο ειχα προχειρο.Ηθελα να δω κιολας σε τι ενταση βρισκεται ο θορυβος.Εχει οντως σα παρασιτα,σιγουρα λιγοτερο απο οτι ειχε οταν τον ειχα πρωτοφτιαξει αλλα θελει λιγο βελτιωση.Πιστευω πως με αυτα που ειπαμε παραπανω θα βελτιωθει.

ΥΓ.Δεν εχει προενισχυση και παρατηρησα πως αν παιζω με φουλ τη πηγη (το κινητο μου εν προκειμενω μεσω ενος bluetooth dongle για λογους ασφαλειας παλι,αν ειναι να καει το κινεζο dongle) και χαμηλα το ποτενσιομετρο χανει σε μπασο ,ενω αν παιζω με χαμηλα πηγη και τερμα το ποτενσιομετρο ειναι μια χαρα.
Ξερω πως με μια προενισχυση θα λυθει το θεμα,ισως να φτιαξω μια αργοτερα,αν και αναγκαστικα εξωτερικη καθως δυσκολα θα χωρεσει κατι στο κουτι.Σε τι οφειλεται ομως αυτο?

----------


## 744

Έχει πυκνωτές στη πορεία του σήματος? Έχει και αντιστάσεις ή ποτεντσιόμετρα?

Κάνε μας ένα σχηματικό από την πηγή μέχρι τον ενισχυή με τις τιμές εξαρτημάτων.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Αν δεν έχεις βομβο, τα έχεις καταφέρει με τον αστέρα. Αν έχεις παρασιτα τότε τελείωσε με τις θωρακίσεις και μετά έλεγξε για ψυχρή κολληση. Όσο για το σήμα εισόδου προτιμησε μία πιο παλια συσκευή και όχι σύγχρονης τύπου κινητών κλπ. Ένα CD player ας πουμε, ίσως να μην χρειαστεί προενισχυτης.
Τα τζακ λήψης σήματος και τα μέταλλα τους, είναι ένας άλλος καημός, προτιμησε RCA.

----------


## dant3

> Έχει πυκνωτές στη πορεία του σήματος? Έχει και αντιστάσεις ή ποτεντσιόμετρα?
> 
> Κάνε μας ένα σχηματικό από την πηγή μέχρι τον ενισχυή με τις τιμές εξαρτημάτων.



Τιποτα δεν εχω.Μονο ενα διπλο ποτενσιομετρο σε σειρα.Να προσθεσω κατι αν ειναι να βοηθησει.




> Αν δεν έχεις βομβο, τα έχεις καταφέρει με τον αστέρα. Αν έχεις παρασιτα τότε τελείωσε με τις θωρακίσεις και μετά έλεγξε για ψυχρή κολληση. Όσο για το σήμα εισόδου προτιμησε μία πιο παλια συσκευή και όχι σύγχρονης τύπου κινητών κλπ. Ένα CD player ας πουμε, ίσως να μην χρειαστεί προενισχυτης.
> Τα τζακ λήψης σήματος και τα μέταλλα τους, είναι ένας άλλος καημός, προτιμησε RCA.



Το θεμα ειναι πως ,ποιος χρησιμοποιει CD το 2021  :Tongue2: 
Απο λαπτοπ η κινητο θα παιζει παντα.

----------


## 744

Πόσα Κ είναι το ποτενσιόμετρο?

Πως το έχεις συνδέσει?

----------


## dant3

> Πόσα Κ είναι το ποτενσιόμετρο?
> 
> Πως το έχεις συνδέσει?



47K ειναι.Ερχεται το + της εισοδου,φευγει απο την αλλη το + και παει στη πλακετα.Στο 3ο πιν εχω βαλει τα - και απο εισοδο και προς πλακετα.

Μεχρι τι θερμοκρασια ειναι safe για το STK?
Στο manual λεει μεχρι 125 βαθμους αλλα μου φαινεται υπερβολικο να βραζω ρυζι και να ειναι οκ.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Το λαπτοπ θα έχει καλυτερο σήμα εξόδου από το κινητό. 
Αυτοί οι ενισχυτές είναι της παραπροηγούμενης εποχής....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> 47K ειναι.Ερχεται το + της εισοδου,φευγει απο την αλλη το + και παει στη πλακετα.Στο 3ο πιν εχω βαλει τα - και απο εισοδο και προς πλακετα.
> 
> Μεχρι τι θερμοκρασια ειναι safe για το STK?
> Στο manual λεει μεχρι 125 βαθμους αλλα μου φαινεται υπερβολικο να βραζω ρυζι και να ειναι οκ.



Πρώτα θα παει η γείωση από την είσοδο στο ποτ και μετά στον αστερα, παντα  μπλενταζ..... Καμία άλλη διαδρομή.

----------


## 744

ΟΚ φαίνεται. Περίεργο να σου αλλοιώνει τον ήχο όπως το περιέγραψες...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Προηγειται κάποιος πυκνωτης του ποντεσιομετρου ;;; περιεγραψες αλλαγή μπασων νωρίτερα.....

----------


## dant3

Οχι μονο το ποτενσιομετρο υπαρχει μεταξυ υποδοχων RCA και των πλακετων.
Οπως ειπα μειωνεται πολυ το μπασο αν δεν ειναι στο τερμα δεξια το ποτενσιομετρο.Εαν ειναι εκει νομιζω ακουγεται μια χαρα ο ηχος και εφοσον ελεγχω ενταση απο τη πηγη (το κινητο δηλαδη)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Δημιουργείται κάποιο φίλτρο συχνοτήτων εκεί. Θα έβαζα έναν πυκνωτη 100-200 nF πριν το ποντεσιομετρο και θα το έκανα 1 ΜΩ ή 470 ΚΩ. 
Το πρωτο εξάρτημα που συναντά στην πλακετα τι είναι ;;;;
Συνιστώ 470Κ και 100nF

----------


## dant3

Μια αντισταση 1Κ συναντα με το που κατεβει στη πλακετα.Τα εξαρτηματα ειναι οπως στο datasheet δηλαδη.

stk4241ii.gif

Να αλλαξω το ποτενσιομετρο λες δηλαδη και να προσθεσω το πυκνωτη?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Οι C5 C6 τι τιμή έχουν ;;; φοβάμαι μήπως κάνουμε φίλτρο στο φίλτρο ή το ποτ να είναι στη θέση των R3&4  Ότι η σύζευξη γινεται παντα με πυκνωτη είναι σίγουρο.... Κάποιος πιο καλός στα θέματα ήχου πρεπει να μας πει ....

----------


## dant3

Οταν βρεθω σπιτι θα σου πω στη πραξη τι εχει μπει και στις αντιστασεις και στο C5/6.
Αν ειναι με ενα πυκνωτη η γενικα κατι απλο να μου λυθει το θεμα,τοτε θα τα βαλω δε το συζηταω.Εξυπηρετει ενα απλο volume control στη προσοψη.

----------


## 744

Και οι R3, R4 επίσης να είναι 56Κ.

Δεν δικαιολογείται να συμπεριφέρεται έτσι πάντως με το volume στη μέση...

Η ἀποψή μου να μην προσθέσεις τίποτα παραπάνω. Αντίθετα, να βγάλεις και την 1Κ που υπάρχει στις εισόδους των ενισχυτών.

----------


## dant3

Θα τα τσεκαρω ολα μολις βρεθω με τις πλακετες φατσα.

Μια απορια που μου δημιουργηθηκε διαβαζοντας το λινκ για τις γειωσεις.
Εχει νοημα το - των ηχειων να το συνδεσω απευθειας στη γειωση,οπως δειχνουν τα διαφορα σχεδια?Αυτη τη στιγμη το - των ηχειων πανε στη γειωση της πλακετας που υστερα παει στη κεντρικη βιδα που ειναι ολες οι γειωσεις.

----------


## 744

Το ρώτησες ξανά και σου απάντησαν (#74, #75) ότι έτσι δημιουργείς βρόχο γείωσης.

Στους (προ και τελικους) ενισχυτές θέλουμε ΕΝΑ σημείο γείωσης για όλα. Άρα, ναι. Έχει, και πολύ μαλιστα, νόημα.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Πάντως Γιώργο να έχεις υπόψη σου ότι τα σήματα των κινητών είναι πιο χαμηλά από τις άλλες κλασσικές συσκευές και υπάρχει πιθανότητα να πνίγεται το σήμα εισόδου με τόσο χαμηλές αντιστάσεις και ποντεσιόμετρα. ( Ήδη έχεις 25ΚΩ προς τη γη γιατί είναι παράλληλο το ποτ και η 56Κ ) Από την άλλη πλευρά τα φίλτρα δεν ενεργούν από την τιμή που θεωρητικά προκύπτει αλλά πολύ μακρύτερα από το θεωρητικό σημείο και γιαυτό δεν ξέρω και την συμπεριφορά με δύο φίλτρα που προκύπτουν αν βάλεις νωρίτερα από το ποτ 100nF που είπα νωρίτερα. Εάν έχεις τελειώσει με την γείωση και τα μπλεντάζ και δεν έχεις βόμβους τότε μπορείς να παίξεις με δοκιμές γύρω από τις τιμές εισόδου των αντιστάσεων και των πυκνωτών. Οι διαφορετικές πηγές σήματος πάντα αποτελούσαν θέμα συζήτησης και ψαξίματος.

----------


## dant3

Και στη πρωτη υλοποιηση που ειχα με αυτον,ειχα ακριβως την ιδια διαταξη με το ποτενσιομετρο και δε θυμαμαι να ειχα τετοιο θεμα.
Οποτε οντως παιζει να φταιει και το σημα.Να σημειωσω οτι δεν ερχοταν ευθεως απο το κινητο αλλα απο ενα κινεζοdongle με bluetooth οποτε αρκετα πιθανο και το σημα να ηταν ποιοτητας made in china.Οταν τελειωσω τα των γειωσεων θα ξαναδοκιμασω να δω.

Οσο αφορα τωρα τις γειωσεις,για να μιλησουμε και πιο συγκεκριμενα εκανα δυο προχειρα σχεδια.Το πανω για το πως εχω τωρα τις συνδεσεις και το κατω για το πως θα πρεπει να τα κανω,απο οτι καταλαβα.Ειμαι οκ?Τα ερωτηματικα μου στεκονται στο - της εισοδου καθως στο diyaudio διαβασα αρκετους να λενε οτι δε πρεπει να πηγαινουν εκει που καταληγουν τα - και της εξοδου.Επισης και για τη θωρακιση το διαβασα.Τα βαζω εκει η καπου αλλου?Συγνωμη αν επαναλαμβανομαι αλλα θελω να ειναι ξεκαθαρο καθως θα φτιαχτει ο ενισχυτης και αρκετα πιθανο μετα δε θα ξαναπειραχτει,οποτε προσπαθω να το κανω οσο πιο σωστα μπορω.

2021-02-08_183254.jpg

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Οι εποχές άλλαξαν και τώρα όλα είναι πιο χαμηλής ισχύος. Δεν είναι τα κινέζικα έτσι απλά είναι και τα μέταλλα χάλια, μαυρίζουν, θαμπώνουν τα τζακ και δεν κάνουν καλή επαφή. Κάνε δοκιμή με το λάπτοπ αν μπορείς.  
STK.jpg τι τιμές έχεις τους πυκνωτές C5 & C6 ;;;;;

----------


## 744

Το δεύτερο σίγουρα.

----------


## dant3

Εχουμε και λεμε.
C5 -1μf
C6 - 1nf
R3 - 100Ω
R4 - 470Ω

Στο σχεδιο IEC ειναι το βυσμα.Ουσιαστικα η γειωση απο το δικτυο.Το 7812 θα το αφησω floating οπως μου πατε,θεμα δε θα εχουν τα uPC1237 ,αφου απο εκει θα παρουν τροφοδοσια υποθετω.
Η εισοδος ολη με μπλενταζ ειναι και το ποτ απλα δε το σχεδιασα  :Laugh:

----------


## dant3

Βαζω βασικα τις τιμες που ειναι ιδιες με αυτες που εχω εφαρμοσει
stk42x1_sch.jpg

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Εχουμε και λεμε.
> C5 -1μf
> C6 - 1nf
> R3 - 100Ω
> R4 - 470Ω



Δεν έπρεπε να έχουν ίδια τιμή ;;; Ένας δεξιά κι ένας αριστερά είναι και στο σχέδιο δείχνει 2,2 αλλά δεν διαβάζω τι μονάδα γράφει ..... και οι αντιστάσεις μάλλον 56Κ..... Άλλο σχεδιο συζητάμε ;;; γιατί μου έχει ξανατύχει τελευταία, συμβαίνει συχνά άραγε ;;;;

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Βαζω βασικα τις τιμες που ειναι ιδιες με αυτες που εχω εφαρμοσει
> stk42x1_sch.jpg



αλλάζει η αρίθμηση ..... τώρα το είδα, σορρυ.

----------


## dant3

> Δεν έπρεπε να έχουν ίδια τιμή ;;; Ένας δεξιά κι ένας αριστερά είναι και στο σχέδιο δείχνει 2,2 αλλά δεν διαβάζω τι μονάδα γράφει ..... και οι αντιστάσεις μάλλον 56Κ..... Άλλο σχεδιο συζητάμε ;;; γιατί μου έχει ξανατύχει τελευταία, συμβαίνει συχνά άραγε ;;;;



Οι δεξια και αριστερα ειναι ιδιοι.Ο 56Κ που λες επαληθευω οτι ειναι 56Κ.Για τους R2-R23 μιλαμε ετσι?

----------


## selectronic

47ΚΩ pot με 2.2μF θα πρότεινα εγώ μόνο και τίποτα άλλο στην είσοδο (όχι 1Κ/56Κ/470p), 2.2μF είναι αρκετά μεγάλος για να μην σου κόβει πολύ στις χαμηλές συχνότητες.
Ο 2.2μF καλό είναι να μην είναι ηλεκτρολυτικός αλλά καλής ποιότητας πολυπροπυλενίου...

Δες πραγματικές μετρήσεις σε αυτό το ποστ:
Mosfet-Amp "Fiaska", ποστ #6

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> 47ΚΩ pot με 2.2μF θα πρότεινα εγώ μόνο και τίποτα άλλο στην είσοδο (όχι 1Κ/56Κ/470p), 2.2μF είναι αρκετά μεγάλος για να μην σου κόβει πολύ στις χαμηλές συχνότητες.
> Ο 2.2μF καλό είναι να μην είναι ηλεκτρολυτικός αλλά καλής ποιότητας πολυπροπυλενίου...
> 
> Δες πραγματικές μετρήσεις σε αυτό το ποστ:
> Mosfet-Amp "Fiaska", ποστ #6



Δηλαδή εννοείς το ποτ στη θέση της 56Κ, έτσι Γιάννη ;;; Το βρίσκω πιο λογικό αλλά έχω μια απορία με την συχνότητα που δημιουργείται αλλά δεν είμαι ειδικός .....

----------


## selectronic

Σύγκριση 0.47 vs 2.2 vs 10μF πυκνωτή με 47ΚΩ Pot στα 20KHz:
Ο πυκνωτής κατευθείαν μετά τα RCA (ή και πάνω στο RCA)

----------


## 744

> Δηλαδή εννοείς το ποτ στη θέση της 56Κ, έτσι Γιάννη ;;; Το βρίσκω πιο λογικό αλλά έχω μια απορία με την συχνότητα που δημιουργείται αλλά δεν είμαι ειδικός .....



Όχι, η 56Κ μένει και φεύγει η 1Κ όπως είπαμε νωρίτερα. Αν βγει η 1Κ τότε θα φύγει και ο 470p. Μαζί η 1Κ και 470p κάνουν ένα φίλτρο χαμηλοπερατό με συχνότητα αποκοπής αρκετά ψηλά (RF φίλτρο δηλαδή) περίπου 340KHz.

----------


## dant3

Mε αυτη την αλλαγη χοντρικα τι θα κερδισω?

----------


## selectronic

> Όχι, η 56Κ μένει και φεύγει η 1Κ όπως είπαμε νωρίτερα. Αν βγει η 1Κ τότε θα φύγει και ο 470p. Μαζί η 1Κ και 470p κάνουν ένα φίλτρο χαμηλοπερατό με συχνότητα αποκοπής αρκετά ψηλά (RF φίλτρο δηλαδή) περίπου 340KHz.



Γιατί να μείνει η 56Κ αν υπάρχει το pot (που φυσικά μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί στα μηδέν Ωμ)?
Αν ας πούμε ήταν "τελικός" χωρίς pot, εκτός από πυκνωτή για το DC γιατί θέλει και αντίσταση?
Ρωτάω για να μαθαίνω!  :Smile: 

edit:
Κατάλαβα νομίζω, Low-pass φίλτρο γιατί δεν θες ποτέ πάνω από 20KHz στην είσοδο του ενισχυτή...
Όχι, θα έπρεπε να ήταν ανάποδα τα εξαρτήματα τότε, σε σειρά η αντίσταση και με την γη ο πυκνωτής, έτσι δεν κόβει κάτι.....
Δεν το έπιασα ακόμα XD

2ο edit:
Σαν pull-down ας πούμε ώστε αν είναι κλειστή η πηγή/muted/δεν έχεις τίποτα στα RCA συνδεδεμένο, να γειώνει την είσοδο ώστε να μην ενισχύει ότι θόρυβο υπάρχει και τον στέλνει στα ηχεία?

----------


## 744

Έτσι. Η είσοδος πρέπει να είναι πολωμένη. Και τι καλύτερο από το 0!

----------

selectronic (08-02-21)

----------


## dant3

Αναμενω αυτες τις μερες τα uPC (ηρθαν αρκετα γρηγορα απο Κινα ομολογω) και θα τα πιασω να τα κανω ολα μαζι και θα σας πω ακουστικο αποτελεσμα σε σχεση με πριν!

----------


## spirakos

Καλημερα στην ομαδα,

Δεν διαβασα ολο το θεμα, αν κατι εχει ειπωθει ξανα να με συγχωρατε

Πρωτα θα σταθω στην 56Κ, αν δειτε το datasheet η εισοδος (πιν3) ειναι η βαση ενος τρανζιστορ αρα ειναι η αντισταση που το πολωνει. ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ αυτη την αντισταση
O πυκνωτης 2.2μ με την 56Κ σχηματιζουν υψηλοπερατο φιλτρο στο 1.3 Hz, ειναι μια χαρα. Αν θα το αλλαζα θα ηταν μεταξυ 0.47μ κ 3.3μ

Παρακατω στο ιδιο datasheet εχει ενα γραφημα εισοδου(V)-εξοδου(W). Εκει φαινεται πως με 0,3Vrms = 0,85Vp-p ο ενισχυτης φτανει τα 100W@8Ω
Με παραπανω οδηγηση ψαλιδιζεται μονοπατα το σημα εισοδου με αποτελεσμα να αλλοιωνεται = παραμορφωση
Δεν θεωρω πως το προβλημα των χαμηλων βρισκεται στην εισοδο. Ισως καποιος παλιος ηλετρολυτικος αποζευξης/αναδρασης ή το φιλτρο στην εξοδο αλλιως το ιδιο το STK

----------

ΜαστροΤζεπέτο (09-02-21), 

selectronic (09-02-21)

----------


## dant3

Το θεμα ειναι πως με το ποτ στο 0,παιζει μια χαρα!Θα μπορουσε και τοτε να ειναι θεμα ηλεκτρολυτικου η του STK?
Η αληθεια ειναι πως ειναι 10ετιας ολα εκει πανω ηδη.Ασχετα που δεν εχει δουλεψει πανω απο 5 ωρες.

----------


## spirakos

> Το θεμα ειναι πως με το ποτ στο 0,παιζει μια χαρα!Θα μπορουσε και τοτε να ειναι θεμα ηλεκτρολυτικου η του STK?
> Η αληθεια ειναι πως ειναι 10ετιας ολα εκει πανω ηδη.Ασχετα που δεν εχει δουλεψει πανω απο 5 ωρες.



Αν χωρις το ποτ δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, τοτε αυτο ειναι που επηρρεαζει τη λειτουργια. Παρα ταυτα το να αλλαξεις τους μικρους ηλεκτρολυτικους ειναι μικρο κοστος και μονο καλο θα κανεις
Μεχρι 10μ μπορεις να βαλεις πλαστικους και να μην ασχοληθεις ποτε(σχετικα) ξανα

Ελπιζω να μην εχεις αλλαξει τα φιλτρα εισοδου. Ο κατασκευαστης προτεινει και ενα βαθυπερατο φιλτρο 1KΩ/470p στα 338Khz για καποιο λογο, μαλλον για τυχον ταλαντωσεις

Οσο μεγαλυτερο το ποτ σε ΚΩ και οσο μικροτερη η ποσοστοση του, τοσο μειωνεται και η συχνοτητα αποκοπης. Βεβαια αυτο επηρρεαζει μονο την πανω περιοχη
Για την χαμηλη περιοχη ευθυνεται το 2ο φιλτρο 56Κ/2,2μ

Το προβλημα το εχεις και στα 2 καναλια; Με τι πηγη οδηγεις;

----------


## dant3

Προς το παρον δεν εχω πειραξει κατι στη πλακετα,ειναι ολα οπως στο datasheet.Περιμενωντας για τα uPC1237 ριχνω διαβασμα για να καταληξω τελικα στο τι θα αλλαξω,προφανως περα των γειωσεων που θελουν διορθωσεις.
Το ποτ θα το λυσω και θα το ξανακολλησω ετσι και αλλιως,οποτε βλεπουμε.

----------


## dant3

Τα καλωδια που θα συνδεουν θωρακιση και το ουδετερο του σηματος σε γειωση,χρειαζεται να ειναι μπλενταζ?

----------


## 744

Δεν είναι κατανοητό τι ρωτάς.

----------


## dant3

> Δεν είναι κατανοητό τι ρωτάς.



Το καλωδιο που θα φευγει απο το - του ποτ για να παει στη γειωση,θελει θωρακιση?
Και το καλωδιο απο τη θωρακιση του μπλενταζ καλωδιου του σηματος.

----------


## dant3

> Ελπιζω να μην εχεις αλλαξει τα φιλτρα εισοδου. Ο κατασκευαστης προτεινει και ενα βαθυπερατο φιλτρο 1KΩ/470p στα 338Khz για καποιο λογο, μαλλον για τυχον ταλαντωσεις
> 
> Οσο μεγαλυτερο το ποτ σε ΚΩ και οσο μικροτερη η ποσοστοση του, τοσο μειωνεται και η συχνοτητα αποκοπης. Βεβαια αυτο επηρρεαζει μονο την πανω περιοχη
> Για την χαμηλη περιοχη ευθυνεται το 2ο φιλτρο 56Κ/2,2μ
> 
> Το προβλημα το εχεις και στα 2 καναλια; Με τι πηγη οδηγεις;



Μου τα προσθεσες αφου ειχα απαντησει αυτα,οποτε δε τα ειχα δει.Ναι εχω την εντυπωση πως το κανει και στα δυο καναλια,αλλα επειδη ειχα τα δυο ηχεια το ενα πανω στο αλλο ειναι και δυσκολο να το παρατηρησεις.
Θα συνδεσω και θα δοκιμασω και το αλλο stk γιατι θεωρω δυσκολο αν φταιει κατι στη πλακετα να εμφανιστει ταυτοχρονα και στην αλλη.
Η πηγη ηταν ενα bluetooth ματζαφλαρακι.Θα δοκιμασω και απο τον υπολογιστη.

----------


## 744

> Το καλωδιο που θα φευγει απο το - του ποτ για να παει στη γειωση,θελει θωρακιση?
> Και το καλωδιο απο τη θωρακιση του μπλενταζ καλωδιου του σηματος.



Το καλώδιο της γείωσης του ποτενσιομέτρου είναι γείωση. Δεν θωρακίζεις την γείωση. Θωρακίζεις τα καλώδια σήματος με γείωση γύρω τους (μπλεντάζ).

Η θωράκιση του μπλεντάζ είναι γείωση. Τι έννοείς? Να θωρακίσεις την θωράκιση?

----------


## dant3

> Το καλώδιο της γείωσης του ποτενσιομέτρου είναι γείωση. Δεν θωρακίζεις την γείωση. Θωρακίζεις τα καλώδια σήματος με γείωση γύρω τους (μπλεντάζ).
> 
> Η θωράκιση του μπλεντάζ είναι γείωση. Τι έννοείς? Να θωρακίσεις την θωράκιση?



Καταλαβα τι λες.
Η ερωτηση μου ηταν αν το καλωδιο που γειωνει τη θωρακιση χρειαζεται να ειναι και αυτο θωρακισμενο.Ουσιαστικα να θωρακισω τα καλωδια γειωσης μεχρι το σασι.

----------


## selectronic

> Μου τα προσθεσες αφου ειχα απαντησει αυτα,οποτε δε τα ειχα δει.Ναι εχω την εντυπωση πως το κανει και στα δυο καναλια,αλλα επειδη ειχα τα δυο ηχεια το ενα πανω στο αλλο ειναι και δυσκολο να το παρατηρησεις.
> Θα συνδεσω και θα δοκιμασω και το αλλο stk γιατι θεωρω δυσκολο αν φταιει κατι στη πλακετα να εμφανιστει ταυτοχρονα και στην αλλη.
> Η πηγη ηταν ενα bluetooth ματζαφλαρακι.Θα δοκιμασω και απο τον υπολογιστη.



Αφού το σήμα είναι από κινητό, πήγαινε σε ένα site με γεννήτρια συχνοτήτων και βάλε πχ 100Hz πριν και μετά το pot να δεις αν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα.
Πρόσεχε όταν ενώσεις μετά το pot να είναι πολύ χαμηλά η ένταση του κινητού (1%) μην τινάξεις τα ηχεία (και τα τύμπανά σου) στον αέρα!

----------


## 744

Τι το έβαλες αυτο το site βρε Γιάννη... Διαπίστωσα ότι πάνω από 15KHz δεν ακούω πια...

----------


## mikemtb

Δε χρειάζεται site Ούτε internet:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ctiongenerator
Άριστο

----------


## selectronic

> Τι το έβαλες αυτο το site βρε Γιάννη... Διαπίστωσα ότι πάνω από 15KHz δεν ακούω πια...



Χρόοοοονια τώρα... :/
Με αυτό είχαμε κάνει πριν χρόνια τεστ νέοι/γέροι να δούμε τι ψάρια πιάνουμε και όλοι κάπου εκεί ήμασταν, άντε κάποιος να πήγε 1-2KHz παραπάνω (δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου).  :Lol: 
Ρίξε το φταίξιμο στα ηχεία (εκτός αν έχεις high-end εργαλεία)!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Τι το έβαλες αυτο το site βρε Γιάννη... Διαπίστωσα ότι πάνω από 15KHz δεν ακούω πια...



Δεν έχει σημασία αν δεν ακους κάποια συχνότητα μεμονωμένη, όταν ακούμε πιο σύνθετους ήχους τότε ακούμε και αυτούς που δεν ακούμε ως μεμονωμένες συχνότητες ...... Το αυτί μας ακούει έως και 20Khz αλλά δεν κατάλαβα γιατί οι Χαϊφιντελάδες και λοιποί κάτοχοι παλμογράφων μετράνε τους ενισχυτές και στους 30Khz και πάνω ....

----------


## dant3

Καλη ιδεα,θα το δοκιμασω!

----------


## 744

Γιάννη:
Δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται... Τα πιτσιρίκια στην άλλη άκρη του σπιτιού διαμαρτύρονταν γιατί τους τρυπούσε τα αυτιά αυτός ο περίεργος ήχος! Από 15 μέχρι 20,5 KHz....!!!!

Δημήτρη:
Έχει σημασία. Δεν είναι μόνο η απόκριση συχνότητας που παίζει ρόλο, αλλά και οι ενδοδιαμορφώσεις που προκαλούν οι ενισχυτές. Μπορεί να μην ακούς πια πάνω από 15KHz αλλά σίγουρα αντιλαμβάνεσαι την διαφορά ενός καλού ενισχυτή από έναν των 15 ευρώ που πωλούνται με το κιλό στα κινέζικα site σαν Hi-Fi κομμάτια!

Μετά από πολύ καιρό ήθελα να δοκιμάσω κάτι και ξέθαψα τον Rotel που είχα σκονισμένο στο κλασικό rack της δεκαετίας του 80 και ακρόαση με καλά ακουστικά Sony. Ε τί να πω...! *Έκσταση*! Πλέον τα αυτιά μου συνήθισαν τον αηδία ήχο του συμπιεσμένου ραδιοφώνου FM ή της σαχλαμάρας που λέγεται MP3 και ξέχασαν πως είναι ο καλό ο ήχος!

----------


## dant3

Παρελαβα χθες τα uPC.Εκατσα χθες και σημερα και τα εβαλα πανω,συνδεσα πανω γειωσεις οπως μου ειπατε και τον τελειωσα.
Εγινε δοκιμη και ο θορυβος οντως ειναι λιγοτερος σε σχεση με πριν.Πλεν χρατς ακουγεται χωρις εισοδο και με αρκετη ησυχια.Οταν παιζει δεν ακουγεται κατι.
Δοκιμασα απευθειας απο το κινητο και εφυγε και το θεμα που ετρωγε το μπασο στα χαμηλα,δηλαδη ειναι μια χαρα τωρα.Επισης πολυ καλυτερη ποιοτητα κιολας.Οποτε εφταιγε καθαρα το bluetooth made in china.
Δηλωνω πολυ ικανοποιημενος με τον ηχο.
Τωρα μενει να βελτιωσω τη ψυξη καθως ειναι ανεπαρκης οπως το εχω τωρα,αλλα αυτο ειναι ευκολο.
Επισης κατα λαθος εβαλα 1 αντι για 1,5mm2 στη γειωση του ενος ηχειου και δεν ειχα και αλλα spade connectors για να βαλω 1,5.Ηταν το τελευταιο εκεινο  :Biggrin: 
Οποτε με το που ανοιξουν τα μαγαζια θα παω να παρω και να βαλω και εκει 1,5mm2 καλωδιο να ειμαστε καλυμμενοι.
Θα ανεβασω μεσα στη μερα φωτο και βιντεακι ενω παιζει.

Θελω να ευχαριστησω ολα τα παιδια που βοηθησανε στο θεμα και ειδικα το Μαστροτζεπετο,selectronics,744 που ασχοληθηκαν πιο πολυ με τις αποριες μου.Πραγματικα δε θα το ειχα καταφερει ,τουλαχιστον σε αυτο το βαθμο χωρις εσας!

----------

744 (13-02-21), 

airgeorge (13-02-21), 

ΜαστροΤζεπέτο (13-02-21), 

selectronic (13-02-21)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Προφανώς ιονιζεται η είσοδος ειδικά σημερα που είναι βροχερός ο καιρός. Θα ήταν ιδανικό να μην υπάρχει θόρυβος. Μια φωτο πριν κλεισεις θα ήταν πολυ χρήσιμη. 
Στα καλώδια ηχείων όσο πιο χοντρά τόσο πιο καλά, ειδικά στα μπάσα. Είσαι από τους λίγους που επιστρέφουν μια ευχαριστία, άρα άξιζε τον κόπο.

----------


## dant3

Ειναι τοσο λιγος ο θορυβος που δεν ενοχλει σε καμια περιπτωση.
Και επειδη εριξα αρκετο διαβασμα για το θεμα γειωση κτλ στο diyaudio απο οτι καταλαβα πρεπει να κανεις αρκετο κοπο για να τον εξαφανισεις τελειως.
Το θεωρω ικανοποιητικο το αποτελεσμα που πηρα οποτε ειμαι μια χαρα.
Απο καλωδια ,παντου χρησιμοποιησα 1,5mm2 .

Εδω φωτο οπως ειναι σημερα και μαζι και ο (τυφλος) βοηθος μου 

IMG_20210213_135127.jpg
IMG_20210212_222556.jpg

Ξερω οτι ειναι μακαροναδα τα καλωδια.Δυστυχως το κουτι ειναι μικρο και με το ζορι χωρεσανε.Προσπαθησα να τον κανω ασφαλες τουλαχιστον.Τωρα εκτυπωνω με το 3d printer βασεις για να βαλω 8αρη ανεμιστηρα σε καθε ψυκτρα αλλα να ειναι και ομορφο,μη βαλω ξερο εναν ανεμιστηρα μπροστα.Ενω θα βαλω και πισω εναν 6αρη για να μπει απο μεσα,γιατι 8αρης δε χωραει μεσα.(Ισως τελικα να χρειαστει και ψυκτρα στο LM7812)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Αν τα μαύρα καλώδια είναι τα θωρακισμένα, ξεχώρισε λίγο από την υπόλοιπη μακαρονάδα και κράτα τα μακριά από άλλα έντονα ρεύματα. Παλιότερα είχα ξηλώσει καλώδιο από παλιούς υπολογιστές, παιχνιδομηχανές, ουτε εγω δεν ξερω τι ήταν, με πολλά καλωδιάκια μέσα, παραπάνω από τα συνήθη της ethernet και είχα κρατήσει την έξτρα θωράκιση, μια αλουμινοταινία λεπτή, σαν σελοτέιπ αλουμινίου χωρίς κόλλα, με αυτό έκανα έξτρα μόνωση στα καλώδια τέτοιου τύπου, χαμηλών σημάτων για να μην επηρεάζονται. Καλές κι οι μακαρονάδες, αλλά εδώ στα καλώδια εισόδου χρειάζεται περισσότερη προσοχή. Δυστυχώς έφερες τον διακόπτη ρεύματος πολύ κοντά στο ποτ και την είσοδο, διαχώρισε τα οπωσδήποτε, και θωράκισε την είσοδο όπως είπα πριν, στην ανάγκη κόψε ταινία αλουμινόχαρτου και τύλιξε τα καλώδια εισόδου και από πάνω σελοτέιπ και μονωτική και μακριά από τη γραμμή δικτύου. Αν έμπαινε κι ένα λαμαρινάκι, (όχι χαλκός ) σαν όριο στην μισή περίμετρο, να κρατά τις επαγωγές του τοροειδή, μακριά από το κύκλωμα θα καθάριζε κι άλλο ο ήχος σου. Όλα αυτά να γίνουν με ασφαλή τρόπο, ήδη όλα τα έχεις πολύ κοντά και μπερδεμένα. Σε έναν άλλο, θα κάνεις άλλη χωροταξία, τώρα ξέρεις !

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Σε γενικές γραμμές όταν κάνουμε κάτι τέτοιο, βάζουμε την τάση δικτύου από αριστερά και φέρνουμε την είσοδο ήχου από δεξιά, δες οι περισσότεροι ενισχυτές έχουν αριστερά το on off και δεξιά το ποντεσιόμετρο. Ακολουθείς μια χωροταξία τέτοια που οι τροφοδοσίες να μην μπλέκουν με τα χαμηλά σήματα και να έχουν σαφή διαχωρισμό.

----------


## selectronic

Έχει δίκιο ο Δημήτρης, 240V δίπλα σε σήματα πολύ χαμηλής τάσης και άρα ευαίσθητα σε θόρυβο (όπως η είσοδος από RCA/ έξοδος pot προς ενισχυτή) δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, και από πλευρά ασφάλειας.
Αυτό το διακόπτης 240V και pot έντασης δίπλα-δίπλα δεν είναι καλή ιδέα ΙΜΗΟ...

Το καλύτερο είναι οι πλακέτες να είναι πίσω, κοντά στα RCA, και το pot να είναι ανάμεσά τους (ή τέλος πάντων εκεί δίπλα) και να έχει άξονα (shaft) για το ρυθμιστικό μπροστά στην πρόσοψη όπως στην παρακάτω εικόνα (περίπου).
Το ξέρω ότι εσύ το έχεις τελειώσει σχεδόν το κουτί σου βέβαια, απλά λέω τι θα ήταν το καλύτερο...

----------


## dant3

Καλη ιδεα αυτο με τον αξονα.
Βασικα δεν επρεπε να βαλω μπροστα το διακοπτη μιας και ολα τα ασθενη μπροστα ειναι.Επρεπε να τον βαλω πισω.
Παντως δεν ειναι κατι που δε φτιαχνεται αυτο.
Βεβαια οπως ειπα η μακαροναδα εγινε λογω ελλειψης χωρου.Δε μου εμεινε καθολου ελευθερος .

Καμια προταση για προενισχυση εχετε?Οχι κατι ιδιαιτερο.Απλα να εχει τις κλασσικες ρυθμισεις,δε θελω δηλαδη ενδειξεις κτλ.Προφανως εξωτερικη θα γινει,δε χωραει μεσα ,οποτε εαν υπαρχει κατι που να δουλευει με τα κλασσικα 12V ωστε να μη μπλεξω μεσα καν τροφοδοσια.
Θυμαμαι οτι τοτε μαζι με τον ενισχυτη αυτο ειχα φτιαξει κατι με ενα tda αλλα δε μου ειχε δουλεψει.Δε το ειχα ψαξει τοτε περαιτερω.

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Έχει δίκιο ο Δημήτρης, 240V δίπλα σε σήματα πολύ χαμηλής τάσης και άρα ευαίσθητα σε θόρυβο (όπως η είσοδος από RCA/ έξοδος pot προς ενισχυτή) δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, και από πλευρά ασφάλειας.
> Αυτό το διακόπτης 240V και pot έντασης δίπλα-δίπλα δεν είναι καλή ιδέα ΙΜΗΟ...
> 
> Το καλύτερο είναι οι πλακέτες να είναι πίσω, κοντά στα RCA, και το pot να είναι ανάμεσά τους (ή τέλος πάντων εκεί δίπλα) και να έχει άξονα (shaft) για το ρυθμιστικό μπροστά στην πρόσοψη όπως στην παρακάτω εικόνα (περίπου).
> Το ξέρω ότι εσύ το έχεις τελειώσει σχεδόν το κουτί σου βέβαια, απλά λέω τι θα ήταν το καλύτερο...




Θα ηταν ακομα καλυτερα να εβαζες καλωδιο μπλενταζ στην εισοδο απο τα RCA εως τις πλακετες των ενισχυτων .

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Καμια προταση για προενισχυση εχετε?Οχι κατι ιδιαιτερο.Απλα να εχει τις κλασσικες ρυθμισεις,δε θελω δηλαδη ενδειξεις κτλ.Προφανως εξωτερικη θα γινει,δε χωραει μεσα ,οποτε εαν υπαρχει κατι που να δουλευει με τα κλασσικα 12V ωστε να μη μπλεξω μεσα καν τροφοδοσια.
> Θυμαμαι οτι τοτε μαζι με τον ενισχυτη αυτο ειχα φτιαξει κατι με ενα tda αλλα δε μου ειχε δουλεψει.Δε το ειχα ψαξει τοτε περαιτερω.



Για προενισχυτη φτιαξε εαν θες το παρακατω , δεν κανει αναστροφη φασης , ενισχυση 16,3 dB .

----------


## dant3

> Για προενισχυτη φτιαξε εαν θες το παρακατω , δεν κανει αναστροφη φασης , ενισχυση 16,3 dB .



Κατι σαν αυτο δηλαδη?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NE5532-Ster...Cclp%3A2334524

https://www.banggood.com/NE5532-OP-A...N&rmmds=search

----------


## 744

Το ερώτημα είναι αφού θεωρείται δεδομένο ότι οι ημιαγωγοί είναι κακά αντίγραφα, οι πυκνωντές της πλάκας και τα ποτενσιόμετρα ελαττωματικά, αξίζει να αγοράσεις κάτι φτηνό που για να λειτουργήσει αξιοπρεπώς πρέπει να τα αλλάξεις σχεδόν όλα?

Ίσως ναι, γιατί θα έχεις την ... πλακέτα και τις αντιστάσεις.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Ίσως ούτε τις αντιστάσεις αν διαχειρίζονται κάποια παραπανω mW....

----------


## dant3

Για 5Ε μονο και μονο η πλακετα ,οι αντιστασεις και φανταζομαι και τα ποτενσιομετρα,κλεμες κτλ νομιζω αξιζει.
Ε πυκνωτες και ολοκληρωμενο τα παιρνω.
Απο το banggood ερχεται κιολας σε κομματια οποτε μια χαρα.

Σα υλοποιηση απο τα δυο που εβαλα ποιο σας φαινεται καλυτερο?
Γενικα το ΝΕ 5532 ειναι οκ για αυτο που το θελω?

----------


## 744

Ναι αλλά όχι το κινέζικο! Ούτε τα ποτενσιόμετρα είναι της προκοπής. Υπάρχουν αρκετά youtube video σχετικά με αυτές τις κινεζιές...

----------


## 744

Όσο έχουν τα καλά ποτενσιόμετρα έχει όλη η κατασκευή!!!

https://www.audiophonics.fr/en/poten...lps-c-260.html

----------


## dant3

> Ναι αλλά όχι το κινέζικο! Ούτε τα ποτενσιόμετρα είναι της προκοπής. Υπάρχουν αρκετά youtube video σχετικά με αυτές τις κινεζιές...



Δεν αντιλεγω οτι δεν εχει τη ποιοτητα που χρειαζεται.
Ξεκιναμε με το οτι θα αντικατασταθουν οσα ειναι αμφιβολης ποιοτητας.
Το θεμα ειναι να αποφυγω να φτιαξω πλακετα,καθως ειναι μικρο κυκλωμα μεν αλλα οχι τοσο ωστε να το φτιαξω σε διατρητη,καθως θα γινει χαλια.
Απο τα δυο ποιο σου φαινεται καλυτερη υλοποιηση ωστε να πατησω και να αντικαταστησω οτι χρειαστει?
Αυτο του ebay εχει τα RCA πανω στη πλακετα που βολευει για πολλους λογους,αλλα αυτο του banggood δε ξερω αλλα μου γεμιζει το ματι πιο πολυ  :Biggrin:

----------


## 744

Θα διάλεγα αυτό που χωροταξικά με βολεύει περισσότερο. Προσωπικά τα RCA στο πλαι δεν με βολεύουν. Βέβαια πάντα μπορείς και με καλώδιο να τα πας όπου θέλεις.

Ηχητικά δεν νομίζωνα καταλάβεις καμιά διαφορά.

Τουλάχιστον πυκνωτές στην πορεία του σήματος, να βάλεις MKP (τροφοδοσίας άστους) και ποτενσιόμετρα ALPS που είναι έτσι και αλλιώς σαν αυτά που έχουν οι κινέζοι. Τα αντέγραψαν και αυτά. Εννοείται και τα chip.

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Κατι σαν αυτο δηλαδη?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NE5532-Ster...Cclp%3A2334524
> 
> https://www.banggood.com/NE5532-OP-A...N&rmmds=search



Ναι παρομοια ειναι , μονο που αυτο που σχεδιασα ειναι με μονη τροφοδοσια , επειδη ειδα οτι θες να το δουλεψεις με 12V , τα αλλα ειναι με +/_ τροφοδοσια . Οπως ειπαν και τα αλλα παιδια , μονο για τη πλακετα και τις αντιστασεις αξιζει να το παρεις , επισης τα διοδακια και οι σταθεροποιητες δεν εχουν προβλημα ακομα και σε αυτες τις τιμες , αυτοι που ειναι χαλια τελειως ειναι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι .

Τωρα που το θυμηθηκα μερικοι κινεζικοι σταθεροποιητες ειναι τις πλακας , μου ειχε τυχει παλια αντι 12V να βγαζει πανω απο 14V , οποτε τους αλλαζεις και αυτους με καποιους π.χ της ST.

----------


## 744

Τελικά υπάρχει κάτι που να αξίζει ??? Τι να πει κανείς δηλαδή τώρα...

----------


## Dimitris AR

Ναι τα διοδακια και οι αντιστασεις τους δεν εχουν θεμα  :Rolleyes:  .

----------


## dant3

> Ναι παρομοια ειναι , μονο που αυτο που σχεδιασα ειναι με μονη τροφοδοσια , επειδη ειδα οτι θες να το δουλεψεις με 12V , τα αλλα ειναι με +/_ τροφοδοσια . Οπως ειπαν και τα αλλα παιδια , μονο για τη πλακετα και τις αντιστασεις αξιζει να το παρεις , επισης τα διοδακια και οι σταθεροποιητες δεν εχουν προβλημα ακομα και σε αυτες τις τιμες , αυτοι που ειναι χαλια τελειως ειναι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι .
> 
> Τωρα που το θυμηθηκα μερικοι κινεζικοι σταθεροποιητες ειναι τις πλακας , μου ειχε τυχει παλια αντι 12V να βγαζει πανω απο 14V , οποτε τους αλλαζεις και αυτους με καποιους π.χ της ST.



Ναι εχεις δικιο για τη τροφοδοσια.
Αλλα βρηκα και μια παραλλαγη τους στο banggood που παιζει με DC12V οποτε θα ειναι παρομοιο με αυτο που μου σχεδιασες.

----------


## selectronic

Δες και το παρακάτω, πάλι με ΝΕ5532 (ή OPA2134):
https://sound-au.com/project88.htm

Επίσης ενδιαφέρον:
https://sound-au.com/project158.htm

----------


## dant3

Δοκιμασα ενα μεγαλυτερο ηχειο στον ενισχυτη.
Το οτι ακομα και στο τερμα και απο πηγη και απο ενισχυτη,η ενταση ειναι χαμηλη,υποθετω οφειλεται στην ελλειψη προενισχυτη?
Απο κινητο επαιζε η μουσικη και το ηχειο θυμαμαι οτι επαιζε αρκετα δυνατοτερα με αλλο ενισχυτη.

----------


## maouna

οι αντιστασεις στην αναδραση R9/R7,  R10/R8 ειναι 56K  και 560 οπωσ στο σχηματικο της πρωτης σελιδας??ελεξε τες μηπως εχεις κανει κανα λαθος.

----------


## dant3

Ναι ειναι τοσο.Καλα οταν λεω χαμηλα δεν εννοω υπερβολικα.Δινει αλλα τα ηχεια τα ειχα χρησιμοποιησει και με αλλον και ακουγονταν δυνατοτερα.

Εκατσα σημερα και εκανα τις τελευταιες διορθωσεις και εκανα τη τελικη συναρμολογηση.
Μπηκε ψυκτρα στο LM,βελτιωθηκε η ψυξη,εβαλα λιγα δεματικα να συμαζεψω τη μακαροναδα και τον εκλεισα.
Αυτη ειναι η τελικη εικονα.Μονο αυτους τους 8αρηδες ανεμιστηρες ειχα.Αργοτερα θα βαλω ενα ζευγαρακι slim για να πιανουν και λιγοτερο χωρο και να ειναι και ιδιοι.

IMG_20210216_212004.jpg

----------


## dant3

Καλησπερα!

Βρε παιδια συμβαινει κατι πολυ περιεργο.
Εβαλα το μεταλλικο καπακι για να τον κλεισω και τον δοκιμασα και σα να μου μυριζε κατι πλαστικο.
Παρατηρησα οτι πανω απο τον τοροειδη ηταν ζεστος ενω δουλευε μολις μισο λεπτο και χωρις τιποτα συνδεδεμενο επανω.
Εβγαλα το καπακι και οντως ηταν ζεστο το μεταλλικο και η βιδα που συγκρατουν το μετασχηματιστη.
Τον εβαλα να δουλεψει χωρις το καπακι και ολα οκ,δε ζεσταθηκε καθολου.
Προφανως δημιουργειται κατι επαγωγικο (?) μιας και το μεταλλικο του τοροειδη ακουμπαει στο μεταλλικο καπακι που βιδωνω και ζεσταινεται?
Η ευκολη λυση ειναι προφανως να βαλω πχ ταινια στο μεταλλικο του μετασχηματιστη αλλα γιατι συμβαινει αυτο?
Ρευμα παντως δε με χτυπησε οταν επιασα το περιβλημα  :Tongue2: 
Ειναι γειωμενο ετσι και αλλιως ολο το σασι οποτε θα χε ριξει ρελε στο πινακα αν ηταν κατι.

----------


## mikemtb

Σκέψου την αρχη  λειτουργίας του τοροειδη μετασχηματιστη και πως ειναι οι σπείρες τυλιγμενες, και θα καταλάβεις το γιατί έγινε το βραχυκύκλωμα... 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dant3

To θεμα ειναι πως εχει πλαστικο καλυμμα και απο πανω και απο κατω οποτε πως να δημιουργειται βραχυκυκλωμα...

----------


## dant3

Βρηκα γιατι συμβαινει
https://www.diyaudio.com/forums/soli...r-chassis.html
https://www.bicronusa.com/resources/...r-transformers
Oποτε απλα θα βαλω κατι για να μη βρισκει στο πανω μεταλλικο μερος και κανει λουπα.

----------

mikemtb (18-02-21)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Βρηκα γιατι συμβαινει
> https://www.diyaudio.com/forums/soli...r-chassis.html
> https://www.bicronusa.com/resources/...r-transformers
> Oποτε απλα θα βαλω κατι για να μη βρισκει στο πανω μεταλλικο μερος και κανει λουπα.



Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι αν κρατουσες το κουτί μισάνοιχτο αλλά να βραχυκυκλωνει συγχρόνως, θα μετρουσες μια πολυ μεγάλη ένταση στο άνοιγμα του. Δεν στο συστήνω, θα είναι σαν ηλεκτροπόντα.

----------


## dant3

Εριξα λιγο διαβασματακι και το καταλαβα το φαινομενο.
Ειδες τι μαθαινει κανεις...Και ποσο επικινδυνο ειναι κιολας να προκυψουν σοβαρα θεματα απο το πουθενα και εκει που δε το φανταζεσαι.
Παντως θα βαλω μια πλαστικη ροδελα στη βιδα που παταει στο μεταλλικο δαχτυλιδι για να διακοψω το Loop παρα να καλυψω απο πανω το μετασχηματιστη.Μου φαινεται πιο ασφαλες.

----------


## mikemtb

Να τα κάνεις και τα 2.... Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dant3

Εκανα και τα δυο.
Εβαλα θερμοσυστελλομενο στη βιδα,τυλιξα με ταινια ροδελα και το μεταλλικο καπακι και εβαλα και αυτοκολλητο στο καλυμμα του σασι.
Τον εβαλα μπροστα,ολα μια χαρα.Εφυγε και το βουισμα που εκανε και ουτε ζεσταθηκε.Οποτε ολα μια χαρα.
Αναμονη τωρα για τον προενισχυτη.

----------


## 744

Επειδή είπα να αποφύγω τόση ταλαιπωρία για ενισχυτή, και μέχρι να αλλάξω πυκνωτές σε ένα Bang & Olufsen που έχει βόμβο, δοκίμασα δύο ενισχυτές από Banggood με τον TPA3116. 

με bluetooth και line in (ο ένας 2x50 και ο άλλος 2x100 κινέζικα Watt...)

Λοιπόν αν εξαιρέσεις ότι με 8-10 ευρώ δεν φτιάχνεις ούτε 2x5 ενισχυτή σε μέγεθος πακέτου τσιγάρων, κατά τα άλλα ο ήχος είναι μεσαίος (λείπουν χαμηλές αλλά κυρίως υψηλές) και φυσικά με την αστεία ψύκτρα που συνοδεύει το 3116 δεν νομίζω να βγάλει τόσα Watt.

Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει για την στενή απόκριση συχνότητας, ίσως οι κακοί πυκνωτές στο φίλτρο εξόδου. Θέλει διερεύνηση.

Από την άλλη είναι εκπληκτικό πως μπορείς να έχει έναν ισχυρό ενισχυτή με πανεύκολη σύνδεση bluetooth που λειτουργεί άψογα, υπεραποδοτικό (κλάση D γαρ) και μικρό μέγεθος. Αν διορθωθεί η απόκριση μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ένα μικρό θαύμα. Μέχρι τότε όμως στην άκρη δυστυχώς.

----------

mikemtb (18-02-21)

----------


## dant3

Καταλαβα!
Αρα οπως μου ειπες,με το που ερθει ο προενισχυτης με το ΝΕ5532 εφυγα για Φανο για να παρω αλλο ΝΕ και τους πυκνωτες στο σημα και ποτενσιομετρα.
Πιστευω θα λειτουργει καλα μετα.Θα τσεκαρω και τις αντιστασεις παντως και τα LM που φοραει.

Χρειαζεται ψυξη αυτο?Εννοω ανεμιστηρα.Μιας και θα φτιαξω κουτι και θα το βαλω με εναν μετασχηματιστη 20VA που εβγαλα απο ενα φωτιστικο  :Biggrin:

----------


## nyannaco

> Χρειαζεται ψυξη αυτο?Εννοω ανεμιστηρα.Μιας και θα φτιαξω κουτι και θα το βαλω με εναν μετασχηματιστη 20VA που εβγαλα απο ενα φωτιστικο



Όχι, δεν ζεσταίνεται, είναι πολύ χαμηλής ισχύος.

----------


## dant3

> Επειδή είπα να αποφύγω τόση ταλαιπωρία για ενισχυτή, και μέχρι να αλλάξω πυκνωτές σε ένα Bang & Olufsen που έχει βόμβο, δοκίμασα δύο ενισχυτές από Banggood με τον TPA3116. 
> 
> με bluetooth και line in (ο ένας 2x50 και ο άλλος 2x100 κινέζικα Watt...)
> 
> Λοιπόν αν εξαιρέσεις ότι με 8-10 ευρώ δεν φτιάχνεις ούτε 2x5 ενισχυτή σε μέγεθος πακέτου τσιγάρων, κατά τα άλλα ο ήχος είναι μεσαίος (λείπουν χαμηλές αλλά κυρίως υψηλές) και φυσικά με την αστεία ψύκτρα που συνοδεύει το 3116 δεν νομίζω να βγάλει τόσα Watt.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει για την στενή απόκριση συχνότητας, ίσως οι κακοί πυκνωτές στο φίλτρο εξόδου. Θέλει διερεύνηση.
> 
> Από την άλλη είναι εκπληκτικό πως μπορείς να έχει έναν ισχυρό ενισχυτή με πανεύκολη σύνδεση bluetooth που λειτουργεί άψογα, υπεραποδοτικό (κλάση D γαρ) και μικρό μέγεθος. Αν διορθωθεί η απόκριση μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ένα μικρό θαύμα. Μέχρι τότε όμως στην άκρη δυστυχώς.



Αυτο το ΤΡΑ3116,απο οτι καταλαβαινω κανει και για χρηση σε αυτοκινητο?Αρκετα ενδιαφερον φαινεται και πολυ μαζεμενο.Ισως να το δω για επομενο προτζεκτ για το αυτοκινητο μου.
Για δες αν βγαλεις ακρη με τα κιτακια που πηρες καποια στιγμη...

----------


## 744

Αν η απόκριση δεν είναι θέμα πυκνωτών και πηνίων αλλά του ίδιου του chip (κακή αντογραφή ίσως???) δεν βλέπω να γίνονται πολλά...

----------


## dant3

Συνδεσα τον ενισχυτη στον υπολογιστη και δινει απο ενταση μια χαρα.
Φαινεται οτι τον ζηταει ομως τον προενισχυτη.
Ενα θεμα που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι τονιζει λιγακι τα πριμα.Πχ ντραμς κτλ.Το ιδιο ηχειο με εναν marantz ενισχυτη δε το κανει,αν και το συγκεκριμενο ηχειο δεν ηταν δυνατο στα χαμηλομεσαια απο παντα.Αλλα σιγουρα χαλάει την ισορροπια του περισσοτερο με τον χειροποιητο ενισχυτη.
Σε τι μπορει να οφειλεται αυτο?Σιγουρα με το προενισχυτη εφοσον εχει ρυθμιση για χαμηλες-μεσαιες-υψηλες θα μπορω να το στρωσω παντως.

----------


## nick1974

> Σε τι μπορει να οφειλεται αυτο?.



Πυκνωτές συζευξης (συνήθως εισόδου), η κακή προσαρμογη εμπέδισης εισόδου, επισεις λίγο σπανιοτερα είναι πιθανο να θέλει χωρητικη  αντιστάθμιση εισόδου ( ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ συνήθως όχι πανω απο μερικές δεκάδες pF αλλά αυτό το βλεπεις με μετρήσεις). 





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dant3

> Πυκνωτές συζευξης (συνήθως εισόδου), η κακή προσαρμογη εμπέδισης εισόδου, επισεις λίγο σπανιοτερα είναι πιθανο να θέλει χωρητικη  αντιστάθμιση εισόδου ( ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ συνήθως όχι πανω απο μερικές δεκάδες pF αλλά αυτό το βλεπεις με μετρήσεις).



Για το πρωτο,υποθετω λυνεται με αντικατασταση πυκνωτων.Δοκιμασα βεβαια και στα 2 stk που εχω το ηχειο και εκανε το ιδιο..Η αληθεια ειναι ομως πως οι πυκνωτες οπως ειχα πει ειναι 10ετιας.Θα τους αντικαταστησω καποια στιγμη ολους.
Για το δευτερο,τι μπορω να κανω?

Εαν απλα το φερω στα μετρα μου με τον προενισχυτη θα εχω κανα θεμα?
Οπως ειπα δεν ειναι τρελη διαφορα αλλα υπαρκτη και γινεται πιο εντονη επειδη το συγκεκριμενο ηχειο εχει αρκετα φλατ ηχο ,μη πω κιολας οτι εχει σχετικα αδυναμες χαμηλες,για αυτο και γινεται αντιληπτο πιο πολυ.
Με κατι 6Ω ηχεια(απο ενα hifi sharp που ειχε χαλασει και ξεμειναν) που ειχα δοκιμασει δεν ειχα παρατηρησει τιποτα.Βεβαια αυτα δε πρεπει να εχουν και τη δυνατοτητα να τονισουν τα πριμα τοσο οσο το αλλο ηχειο.

----------


## dant3

Περιμενω τον προενισχυτη αυτη τη βδομαδα.Υπενθυμιζω οτι ειναι αυτος
https://www.banggood.com/NE5532-OP-A...r_warehouse=CN
Το θεμα ειναι πως διαβασα στα σχολια να λενε πως θελει τροφοδοσια 12-0-12.
Οπως το βλεπετε το κυκλωμα ,στεκει να χρειαζεται κατι τετοιο?
Στο datasheet του ΝΕ5532 νομιζω πως αναφεροταν σε +12 η -12 και οχι συμμετρικη τροφοδοσια.
Επισης λενε για βελτιωση του ηχου με αντικατασταση με AD712 η με OPA604A.Φανταζομαι πως λογο των fake NE5532 θα υπαρχει διαφορα και αν απλα βαλω αυθεντικα τετοια,οπως συνεστησε και ο 744.Αξιζει το κοπο να βαλω καποιο απο τα αλλα?

----------


## dant3

Μολις παρατηρησα οτι οντως θελει συμμετρικη τροφοδοσια.
Πως το υλοποιω τωρα αυτο με εναν 12V AC μετασχηματιστη που εχω?

----------


## selectronic

Πιο φτηνά θα σου έρθει να πάρεις τον σωστό 12-0-12 μετ/στη, παρά να κάνεις "κόλπα" σαν πχ αυτό που θέλει τεράστιους πυκνωτές...

----------


## dant3

> Πιο φτηνά θα σου έρθει να πάρεις τον σωστό 12-0-12 μετ/στη, παρά να κάνεις "κόλπα" σαν πχ αυτό που θέλει τεράστιους πυκνωτές...



Καταλαβα,προφανως αυτο θα κανω.Ουσιαστικα ο 12-0-12 απο εναν απλο 12V βγαζει 2 γραμμες με 12V?
Τωρα ριχνω το σχετικο διαβασμα οποτε να με συγχωρας για τη χαζη ερωτηση

----------


## selectronic

Δεν υπάρχουν χαζές ερωτήσεις, μόνο ρωτώντας μαθαίνεις!

Ένας απλός μετ/στης με 12Vac έξοδο έχει δύο τυλίγματα, ένα πρωτεύον στα 240V και ένα δευτερεύον στα 12V.
Ένας "12-0-12" ή "2x12" μετ/στης έχει το ίδιο πρωτεύον αλλά δύο δευτερεύοντα των 12V, σε σειρά μεταξύ τους (άρα 24V σύνολο στα άκρα τους).
Η έξοδος μπορεί να έχει τρία ή τέσσερα καλώδια αν και δεν αλλάζει κάτι στην κατασκευή, την ίδια "μεσαία λήψη" βγάζουν και στις δύο περιπτώσεις και ή την ενώνουν σε ένα ακροδέκτη ή την κόβουν στην μέση και βάζουν δύο ακροδέκτες.

----------


## dant3

Ευχαριστω,το πιασα τωρα.
Ειδα και σε ενα αλλο θεμα που εγραφες παρομοια οποτε επιασα το και γιατι δε γινεται αυτο που σκεφτομουν.
Οποτε θα βρω εναν μετασχηματιστη ετοιμο.

----------


## dant3

Και τωρα η ερωτηση των 1000 ευρω  :Tongue: 
Αν βρω σε καμια ντουλαπα αλλο εναν 12V AC ,μετασχηματιστη,θα δουλεψει?
Εννοω να εχω 2 ξεχωριστους μετασχηματιστες με κοινη τη γειωση και να παιρνω ενα δευτερευων απο τον καθενα.
Προφανως σε παρομοια VA και οι δυο αν και θα τραβαει τοσα λιγα watt το ΝΕ5532 που δε νομιζω να εχω τετοιο θεμα.Αυτος που εχω ηδη ειναι 20VA.

Οπως καταλαβαινεις το θεμα γινεται τωρα επειδη δεν ειναι ανοιχτα τα μαγαζια για να προμηθευτω και να ξεμπερδευω.Οποτε ψαχνω πατεντες με οτι εχω.

----------


## selectronic

Ναι θα μπορούσε να γίνει με δύο μετ/στες, τα πρωτεύοντα (240V) παράλληλα μεταξύ τους και τα δευτερεύοντα (12V) σε σειρά, αν και 40VA ειναι overkill...

----------


## mikemtb

Με διπλοανορθωση δε θα μπορουσε να το κανει? Η καταναλωση ειναι μηδαμινη.... 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## selectronic

> Με διπλοανορθωση δε θα μπορουσε να το κανει? Η καταναλωση ειναι μηδαμινη.... 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Εννοείς κάνοντας ημι-ανόρθωση στην κάθε θετική/αρνητική ημιπερίοδο όπως στο κύκλωμα που έβαλα πιο πάνω στο #173?
Γίνεται και έτσι αλλά θέλει μεγάλους πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης για να καλύπτουν το "κενό" μεταξύ των ήμιπεριόδων (έχει βάλει κυματομορφές στο άρθρο για το τι κάνει και πως), αν και όπως λες αν η κατανάλωση είναι μερικές δεκάδες mA τότε δεν θα χρειαστεί να είναι και τόοοσο μεγάλοι (σίγουρα όχι 10.000μF/rail που έχει στο δικό του σχέδιο).

Πως όμως μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος για το αν όντως έχεις 100% DC στην έξοδο των 7812, έχει ο φίλος παλμογράφο να μετρήσει αν υπάρχουν βυθίσεις κάτω από τα 12V υπό φορτίο με τον Χ πυκνωτή που θα βάλει? Πόσο πιο φτηνοί είναι 3-4 πυκνωτές 1000-2200μF (τυχαίες τιμές γιατί βαριέμαι να κάνω υπολογισμούς) από ένα 5-10VA μετ/στη 12-0-12? Γιατί να μπλέξεις με εξτρά PCB κτλ αν μπορείς με 5ευρώ να το κάνεις "σωστά"?

----------


## maouna

Για τον μετασχηματιστη ισως ειναι οριακος ο 2χ12 για το lm7812/7912 και ισως να ηταν καλυτερα 2χ15,καποια εξαρτηματα του προενισχυτη καλο θα ηταν να τα παρεις απτο φανο πχ τα ne5532,ηλεκτρολυτικους,διοδους,lm7812/7912.


Oσον αφορά τα *TPA3116* τα σχόλια ειναι παρα πλυ καλα.στο  diyaudio εχει πανω απο 1000 σελιδες για το συγκεκριμενο.καλο θα ηταν να μην εχει σταν ιδια πλακετα  και αλλα modules πανω του οπως bluetooth η tone control και περιπλεκουν τις τροποποιησεις που θα γινουν.

https://www.diyaudio.com/forums/clas...116d2-amp.html

τα βατ τα βγαζει,εχει και ενα κάρο  προστασίες πάνω του.δεν θερμενεται λογω υψηλης αποδοσης. Χρειαζονται  απλες τροποποιησεις στην πλακετα πχ το gain του να το χαμηλωσεις απο τα  36db που το πανε οι κινεζοι..,προσθεση ενος snubber στην εξοδο ,αλλαγη  σε καποιους φτηνιαρικους πυκωτες και αλλα..
Απο περιεργια πηρα  το *TPA3110 κ*ατω  απο 2 ευρω ,ειχαν κανει βλακεια οι κινεζοι ειχαν βαλει 1Κ αντιστασεις  παραλληλα στην εισοδο,τις αφαιρεσα τελειως,αλλαξα και το gain στα  20dB,θελω να αλλαξω και 4 smd κεραμικους που περναει το σημα σε wima  αλλα ειναι καπως δυσκολο...απο ηχο μια καλα πηγε γυρω στα 2χ10 rms ουτε  ζεστενοταν ουτε τιποτα,.... με τροφοδοσια 12 βολτ.18-19 ειναι  ιδανικη..αναμενω τον μεγαλο τωρα σαν αυτον της 
φωτο...s-l1600.jpgboard.jpg

----------


## mikemtb

Τουλαχιστον να είχε κάνα 7808,9 κατι γινοταν, θα είχε περιθώρια... 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 744

> Oσον αφορά τα *TPA3116* τα σχόλια ειναι παρα πλυ καλα.στο  diyaudio εχει πανω απο 1000 σελιδες για το συγκεκριμενο.καλο θα ηταν να μην εχει σταν ιδια πλακετα  και αλλα modules πανω του οπως bluetooth η tone control και περιπλεκουν τις τροποποιησεις που θα γινουν.



Ναι, αν είναι το γνήσιο chip. Μάλλον οι πλακέτες από τα κινέζικα site "φορούν" αντίγραφο του original chip, γιαυτό και η απόδοση είναι κακή. Όπως επίσης κακής ποιότητας είναι τα πηνία και πυκνωτές φίλτρων εξόδου.

Μόνο την απόκριση συχνότητας να μετρήσει κανείς βλέπει αμέσως ότι είναι τύπου καμπάνας με κέντρο τους 1-2Khz. Πέρα από διάφορους θαρύβους, είτε από τροφοδοσία, είτε από το μεγάλο κέρδος, είτε από blutooth ή ακόμα και από το ποτενσιόμετρο...

----------


## selectronic

> ...Για τον μετασχηματιστη ισως ειναι οριακος ο 2χ12  για το lm7812/7912 και ισως να ηταν καλυτερα 2χ15,καποια εξαρτηματα του  προενισχυτη καλο θα ηταν να τα παρεις απτο φανο πχ τα  ne5532,ηλεκτρολυτικους,διοδους,lm7812/7912...







> Τουλαχιστον να είχε κάνα 7808,9 κατι γινοταν, θα είχε περιθώρια...



Κι εγώ έλεγα να προτείνω 15Vac μετ/στη, αλλά δεν το έκανα γιατί πιστεύω ότι η κατανάλωση θα είναι ελάχιστη οπότε θα έχουν αρκετή τάση στις εισόδους τους τα regulators, άσε τα Κινέζικα που φοράει δεν είναι να τα ζορίζεις με μεγάλες τάσεις εισόδου...

Το σωστό όμως είναι αυτό, να έχεις πχ 15Vac μετ/στή για 7812 ή 12Vac μετ/στή και 7809 κτλ όπως επίσης μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει και το μέγεθος του πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης αν μιλάμε για "μεγάλο" φορτίο.

----------

mikemtb (02-03-21)

----------


## dant3

Σημερα παραλαμβανω το κιτακι.
Οποτε εχουμε και λεμε.
ΝΕ5532 θα παρω οπωσδηποτε αλλα.Οπως ειπα υπαρχει και η εναλλακτικη των AD712 και OPA604A.Ειναι καποιο ανωτερο για να το προτιμησω εναντι του ΝΕ 5532?
Πυκνωτες να αλλαξω ολους που εμπλεκονται στο σημα η μονο ηλεκτρολυτικους?
7812/7912 να τα μετρησω τι βγαζουν με το πολυμετρο και αν ειναι να παρω αλλα?Αν και εχω ενα spare 7812 οποτε θα βαλω αυτο,αλλα 7912 δε πρεπει να εχω.
Αντιστασεις θα τις μετρησω και βλεπω.Αν βρω να εχω τιποτα ιδιες,ε θα βαλω τις δικες μου.
Και ποτενσιομετρα θα παρω αλλα.
Κατι αλλο που να θελει αλλαγη ?Διοδους να τις αφησω?

ΥΓ.Παντως και στον ενισχυτη που εδινα 12VAC το 7812 εβγαζε 11,7VDC.Εντος των οριων του NE5532 ειναι οποτε δε νομιζω πως χρειαζεται να παω σε 15VAC μετασχηματιστη.Εκτος και εαν εννοειτε οτι μπορει να εχει θεμα το 7812 με τη χαμηλη ταση εισοδου.

----------


## selectronic

> ...
> ΥΓ.Παντως και στον ενισχυτη που εδινα 12VAC το 7812 εβγαζε 11,7VDC.Εντος των οριων του NE5532 ειναι οποτε δε νομιζω πως χρειαζεται να παω σε 15VAC μετασχηματιστη.Εκτος και εαν εννοειτε οτι μπορει να εχει θεμα το 7812 με τη χαμηλη ταση εισοδου....



Το θέμα δεν είναι αν η τάση τροφοδοσίας είναι 11.7 ή 12V, το θέμα είναι ότι για να μετράς κάτω από 12V στην έξοδο του 7812 σημαίνει ότι έχει χαθεί η σταθεροποίηση, δεν έχεις 100% "ίσιο" DC στην έξοδο αλλά κάνει βυθίσεις η τάση, πχ στο Proteus το όργανο Vdc στο φορτίο μετράει "11.7V" αλλά η τάση έχει βυθίσεις στα ~10.9V:
*τα σήματα είναι σε DC-couple με το κανάλι 3 σαν "μηδέν Βολτ" και η κλίμακα 1V/div
**(μέχρι τα ~380mA με τον 2200μF πυκνωτή έχει 100% DC τάση στην έξοδο, μετά αρχίζουν οι βυθίσεις...

----------


## 744

Και βέβαια καταλαβαίνει τι επίδραση στον ήχο μπορεί να έχει μια τέτοια τροφοδοσία...

----------


## selectronic

Πάντως το 7812 που αναφέρει δίνει μόνο σε ανεμιστηράκι 12V αν δεν κάνω λάθος, οπότε δεν έχει θέμα.

----------


## 744

Ε τότε δεν χρειάζεται αν δίνει χαμηλότερη από 12!

----------


## selectronic

Ναι, τα έχουμε ξαναπεί αυτά περί τροφοδοσίας ανεμιστήρα στα #38-41, το θέμα είναι ότι τώρα μιλάμε για τροφοδοσία προενισχυτή που είναι πολύ πιο ευαίσθητο θέμα, αλλά πιστεύω ότι με 10VA μετ/στη (που είναι φτηνός) και καμιά 50mA κατανάλωση max θα είναι ΟΚ με 12Vac...  :Unsure: 

Εξαρτάτε και τι πυκνωτές έχει πάνω το κινέζικο module, από τις φωτό τους κόβω για τουλάχιστον 1000μF.
Ίσως τελικά 15V μετ/στης να είναι πιο ασφαλής επιλογή...

----------


## dant3

Οντως ηταν για ανεμιστηρες και τα uPC το 7812 στον ενισχυτη.
Οποτε λες η 15V μετασχηματιστης η κανα πιο μεγαλο πυκνωτη(στη περιπτωση που βρω δικους μου μετασχηματιστες 12V και δε παρω αλλον) στα 7812/7912 του κινεζοboard?

Επαναλαμβανω πως το θεμα γινεται γιατι τωρα δεν υπαρχουν μαγαζια ανοιχτα,αλλιως ουτε ταληρο δεν εχει ενας μετασχηματιστης τετοιος.Οποτε προκειμενου να αντικαταστησω οτι χρειαζεται απο τα κινεζικα θα παιξω με οτι βρω διαθεσιμο.Στη χειροτερη εχω απο UPS μια πλακετα,οποτε θα ξυλωνω απο εκει  :Biggrin:

----------


## selectronic

Ναι, καλύτερα βάλε 2x15Vac να είσαι σίγουρος... Για τους εξομάλυνσης 1000μF είναι καλά σαν χωρητικότητα, για την ποιότητα των Κινέζικων δεν ξέρω όπως και αν έχουν βάλει σωστούς decoupling κτλ.
Τα μαγαζιά ανοικτά είναι, ο Φανός δεν ξέρω αν κάνει αποστολές με courier αλλά acdcshop σίγουρα κάνει και τα έξοδα αποστολής θα είναι λίγο παραπάνω από τα εισιτήρια/βενζίνη που θα χρειαζόσουν για να πας εσύ.
ΤΜΕ που παράγγειλα πριν 10μέρες έκανε 25ώρες Βαρσοβία-Πέραμα αλλά εκεί τα μεταφορικά είναι 10ευρώ...

----------


## dant3

Ηρθε το κιτακι χθες και εκατσα συναρμολογησα οσα ειναι να μεινουν.
Παραγγειλα τα υπολοιπα.Πηρα τα ΝΕ5532ΑΡ ,ειδα δεν εχουν και καμια ιδιαιτερη διαφορα σε σχεση με τα Ρ.
Μετασχηματιστη απο εκει που παραγγειλα δεν ειχε 15VAC αλλα μονο 12.Εχουν γραψει και στα σχολια του προενισχυτη στο Banggood οτι δουλευει μια χαρα με τα 12 και οτι οντως θελει αλλαγη το IC.Οποτε ειναι 100% απομιμηση αυτο που δινουν.
Να βαλω μπλενταζ για τις εισοδους/εξοδους η δεν εχει νοημα?
Θα γινει διαχωρισμος και δε θα ειναι κοντα ο μετασχηματιστης με τα καλωδια του σηματος κιολας.Θα πανε στη μια πλευρα τα μεν και στην αλλη τα δε.
Γειωση στη πλακετα χρειαζεται να συνδεσω καπου?Η στις εισοδους/εξοδους?
Γιατι και τα - τους πανε στη πλακετα πανω.

----------


## selectronic

Περί ΝΕ5532 από Κίνα να σου πω ότι είχα συγκρίνει πιο παλιά δύο τέτοιους από eBay και ΤΜΕ με ένα πολύ απλό κύκλωμα που πολλαπλασιάζει την input offset voltage του τελεστικού επί 1001, ο σωστός έβγαλε τάση ~30mV ενώ αυτός από eBay 760mV... Χίλια πράγματα έχω πάρει από Κίνα, *τίποτα* σε ημιαγωγό/πυκνωτή/κτλ δεν ήταν σωστό!

Λογικά το φορτίο θα είναι μικρό οπότε και με 12V θα είσαι εντάξει, απλά αν δεν έχεις παλμογράφο για να σιγουρευτείς ίσως 15V είναι καλύτερη επιλογή για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο, οι εξτρά απώλειες λόγο μεγαλύτερης τάσης στις εισόδους των 7812/7912 θα είναι πάλι μικρές λόγο μικρού ρεύματος εξόδου.
Αν βάλεις 2x12Vac μετ/στη, σιγουρέψου τουλάχιστον ότι είναι σωστοί οι πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης! Μέτρα και την κατανάλωση με αμπερόμετρο σε σειρά αφού θα είναι εύκολο (στο AC) για να δεις τι γίνεται.

Να βάλεις θωρακισμένο καλώδιο στις χαμηλές τάσεις, αυτές είναι οι πιο ευαίσθητες στον θόρυβο!
Για τις γειώσεις τα έχουμε πει, star ground, όλες οι γειώσεις σε ένα μέρος.

----------


## dant3

Παντως κανοντας τον υπολογισμο για το τι πυκνωτη χρειαζεται στην εξοδο του LM ,βγηκε αρκετα μεγαλυτερος απο τα 1000μF που εχει...
Θα μετρησω και καταναλωση.
Στη τροφοδοσια που ειναι 12-0-12 το 0 να το βαλω στη γειωση?
Στην εισοδο και εξοδο θα το κανω οπως στον ενισχυτη.Δηλαδη το - του RCA απευθειας στη γειωση.
Γενικα στη γειωση μονο του σηματος θα παει λογικα,μιας και δε θα ειναι και το σασι μεταλλικο για να χρειαστει να το γειωσω.

ΥΓ.Για τον πυκνωτη,εαν υπολογισω με ρευμα 0,4 που ειναι και το μεγιστο που μπορει να δωσει ο μετασχηματιστης αλλα το ΝΕ5532 θα τραβαει λιγοτερο,τοτε με καλυπτει ο 1000αρης πυκνωτης...Νομιζω βεβαια εχω δικους μου 1000αρηδες που σιγουρα θα ειναι καλυτεροι οποτε ισως τους αντικαταστησω.Θα το δοκιμασω να δω τι αποτελεσμα παιρνω γιατι ειμαι και περιεργος.Οπως βεβαια θα δοκιμασω και τα ΝΕ5532 που στειλανε να δω διαφορα με αυτα που αγορασα.

----------


## selectronic

Εμένα λογικοί μου φαίνονται για τα 50, άντε 100 σου λέω εγώ mA που μπορεί να τραβάς σύνολο (50mA/rail άρα ελάχιστο ~330μF/rail για 12Vac) από την πλακέτα, αν και θα είναι χαμηλότερη ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ η πραγματική κατανάλωση που θα μετρήσεις.
Αν ήθελες 500mA ανά rail τότε θα ήταν αλλιώς τα πράγματα σίγουρα (3.300μF/rail), δεν είναι λογική επιλογή ο 12V μετ/στης τότε.

Για τα RCA και τον προενισχυτή δεν είμαι 1000% σίγουρος για το πως θα συνδεθούν στην star ground, υποθέτω ότι η γη των RCA θα πάει στον προενισχυτή και η γη αυτού (το μηδέν του 12-0-12) θα πάει στο star ground σημείο.
Το βασικό είναι να μην κάνεις ground loop κάπου, πχ μην ενώσεις την γη των RCA και στην πλακέτα του προ και στο star ground και μετά βάλεις καλώδιο και από τον προ στο star ground, σε ένα σημείο θα γίνει η ένωση (πιστεύω όπως είπα παραπάνω).

Ας πει και κάποιος που έχει ασχοληθεί με ενισχυτές ποιο είναι το σωστό και αν λέω κάτι λάθος...

----------


## dant3

Στα STK ειχα συνδεσει τη γη των RCA στο star απευθειας.Και μετα το ground της πλακετας εκει,αλλα χωρις η γη των RCA να πηγαινει στη πλακετα για να κανει loop,οπως ειπες δηλαδη.

Ουσιαστικα το θεμα ειναι το που θα συνδεθει η γη των RCA(στο star η στη πλακετα) και το 0 της τροφοδοσιας που παει στη πλακετα(μονο στον μετασχηματιστη η και στη γειωση μαζι?).Μονο αυτα τα δυο μπορουν να δεχθουν γειωση.
Υποθετω πως εαν συνδεσω τα RCA στη πλακετα θα πρεπει καπως να τη γειωσω τη πλακετα κιολας.Και ο μονος τροπος ειναι μεσω του 0 της τροφοδοσιας.

----------


## dant3

Με τη πλακετα εν τω μεταξυ τι παιζει?
Δε βλεπω να φευγει τιποτα απο το 0 της τροφοδοσιας και το - των σηματων  :Huh: 
Παιζει να εχει κανα ενδιαμεσο στρωμα?

https://imgaz.staticbg.com/images/oa...807e3.JPG.webp
https://imgaz.staticbg.com/images/oa...cc11c.JPG.webp

ΥΓ.Γραψε ακυρο,παρατηρησα πως το κανανε με τη γειωση.

----------


## 744

H γη των RCA εισόδου μπορεί είτε να πάει στο star ground είτε στο ground  του προενισχυτή.

Εκτός αν μετά βρείς μια καλή γείωση για τα ηχεία σου και τα συνδέσεις στο ground των RCA! Τότε θα έχεις έναν πολύ κακό βρόχο.

Ελπίζω να είναι κατανοητό.

Αλλιώς μπορείς να ζωγραφίσεις στο χαρτί την πορεία των γειώσεών σου και να δεις παραστατικά τυχόν loop.

----------

selectronic (04-03-21)

----------


## dant3

Θα ειναι ξεχωριστο κουτι ο προενισχυτης με τα παντα του,οποτε δε θα εχει καποια επαφη με τα ηχεια.Θα τα βαλω απευθειας στο star ground και δε θα τα συνδεσω με τη πλακετα.

----------


## dant3

Αφου ηρθαν και τα κομματια που ελειπαν,τα σενιαρα και εκανα και μια δοκιμη τον προενισχυτη.
Εβαλα αρχικα ακουστικα πανω και δεν ακουγοταν τιποτα.Ωχ λεω,τρεχα γυρευε τωρα.Να το κοιταω,να το ξανακοιταω και τι ειχε γινει.
Οι ρημαδοκινεζοι στο site του banggood που κοιταζα τη συνδεσμολογια,εχουν βαλει αναποδα το in και out απο οτι ειναι κανονικα.Τα συνδεσα σωστα και εβγαζε ηχο μια χαρα.
Ο μετασχηματιστης βγαζει καπου 13,6 V και το LM δινει 11,95 σταθερα.
Αυριο θα εκτυπωσω με το 3d printer ενα κουτι και θα το βαλω μεσα για να κανω και δοκιμη μαζι με τον ενισχυτη.

IMG_20210306_205605.jpg

----------


## dant3

Ετοιμος ο προενισχυτης,θα ανεβασω φωτο αργοτερα με το κουτι καθως πιστευω βγηκε ωραιο το αποτελεσμα.
Μια χαρα και ακουστικα,τον δοκιμασα και με αλλο ενισχυτη και δεν εχει καθολου θορυβο.

Τωρα το μονο θεμα που μου μενει ειναι με τον ενισχυτη.
Οταν δεν εχει σημα συνδεδεμενο εχει μεν θορυβο αλλα ελαχιστο και δεν ενοχλει.Αυτος ειναι υποθετω επειδη εχω κοντα στις εισοδους το διακοπτη και γενικα επειδη ειναι στριμωγμενα τα πραγματα.

Αλλα οταν συνδεσω εισοδο,τοτε εμφανιζεται θορυβος σε αλλη συχνοτητα που οσο δινω ενταση στο ποτενσιομετρο,τοσο αυξανετα.Εαν βγαλω το RCA,εξαφανιζεται.
Βασικα το θεμα μου ειναι ιδιο με αυτο:
https://www.diyaudio.com/forums/soli...nal-cable.html

Εχω δηλαδη και το θεμα με το treble που εχει και αυτος.Φανταστειτε στο προενισχυτη για να ερθει το ακουστικο αποτελεσμα στα ισα του πρεπει να κοψω 20-25% απο το treble.

Να βαλω αντισταση μεταξυ σηματος και γειωσης και πυκνωτη σε σειρα με το σημα?Παιζει να βοηθησει?

----------


## dant3

Και οι φωτο που χρωσταω


IMG_20210307_235819.jpg

IMG_20210307_235824.jpg



Για τα θεματα που εχω με τον ενισχυτη διαβαζοντας καταλαβα οτι για το θεμα του treble πιθανοτατα φταινει οι πυκνωτες στην εισοδο του ενισχυτη και θα πρεπει να πειραματιστω.
Για το θορυβο οταν συνδεεται η εισοδος λογικα παρεμβολες(?).

----------


## mikemtb

Αν ακουμπησεις μόνο το εξωτερικό από το rca,(προσωρινα) εμφανίζεται ο ίδιος θόρυβος σαν να το βάζεις κανονικά???
Και τι συχνότητα ειναι? 50 Hz βομβος η υψισυχνος?
Και ποια είναι η πηγή σου?
Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> .....
> 
> 
> IMG_20210307_235819.jpg
> 
> IMG_20210307_235824.jpg



Πολύ ωραίο κουτάκι !!! Συγχαρητήρια !!!!

----------


## Alex.137

Με 40db gain στον ενισχυτή με βάση το κύκλωμα του service manual που μας είπατε ότι κατασκευάσατε και εάν υποθέσουμε ότι δίνει άλλα 10 ως 20db gain ο προενισχυτής δηλαδή στην χειρότερη των περιπτώσεων το σύνολο 60db, είναι φυσιολογικό να υπάρχει θόρυβος οποιασδήποτε συχνότητας.


 Μειώστε το συνολικό gain σε κάποιο πιο λογικό επίπεδο.


 Προσθέτοντας αντιστάσεις και πυκνωτές στην είσοδο του ενισχυτή το μόνο πράγμα που θα καταφέρεται είναι να δημιουργήσετε περισσότερα προβλήματα από όσα έχετε ήδη.


 Φιλικά Αλέξανδρος.

----------

mikemtb (08-03-21)

----------


## dant3

> Με 40db gain στον ενισχυτή με βάση το κύκλωμα του service manual που μας είπατε ότι κατασκευάσατε και εάν υποθέσουμε ότι δίνει άλλα 10 ως 20db gain ο προενισχυτής δηλαδή στην χειρότερη των περιπτώσεων το σύνολο 60db, είναι φυσιολογικό να υπάρχει θόρυβος οποιασδήποτε συχνότητας.
> 
> 
>  Μειώστε το συνολικό gain σε κάποιο πιο λογικό επίπεδο.
> 
> 
>  Προσθέτοντας αντιστάσεις και πυκνωτές στην είσοδο του ενισχυτή το μόνο πράγμα που θα καταφέρεται είναι να δημιουργήσετε περισσότερα προβλήματα από όσα έχετε ήδη.
> 
> 
>  Φιλικά Αλέξανδρος.



Το κανει και χωρις το προενισχυτη.
Το εχω υποψη μου το θεμα με το μεγαλο gain του STK αλλα πιστευω μπορω να το βελτιωσω...
Το θεμα του treble εξαλλου δεν οφειλεται στο gain,αλλα μαλλον θελει αλλη τιμη πυκνωτη στην εισοδο.Θα κανω τις δοκιμες μου τις επομενες μερες.

----------


## dant3

> Αν συνδέσεις μόνο το εξωτερικό από το rca,(προσωρινα) εμφανίζεται ο ίδιος θόρυβος σαν να το βάζεις κανονικά???
> Και τι συχνότητα ειναι? 50 Hz βομβος η υψισυχνος?
> Και ποια είναι η πηγή σου?
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk




Θα τα δοκιμασω αυριο και θα σου πω πως και ποτε εμφανιζεται και πως ακουγεται ο θορυβος.

----------


## Alex.137

Η τιμή του πυκνωτή εισόδου επηρεάζει  το κατώτερο φάσμα συχνοτήτων και όχι τις υψηλές συχνότητες.


 Φιλικά Αλέξανδρος.

----------


## dant3

> Η τιμή του πυκνωτή εισόδου επηρεάζει  το κατώτερο φάσμα συχνοτήτων και όχι τις υψηλές συχνότητες.
> 
> 
>  Φιλικά Αλέξανδρος.



Αρα η τιμη που εχει κοβει μαλλον τις χαμηλομεσαιες μου και για αυτο φαινονται τονισμενες οι υψηλες.
Το χω διαβασει σε αρκετα θεματα στο diyaudio.Υποθετω πως πρεπει να παιξω με τη τιμη του 2.2 που εχω στην εισοδο.Μεγαλυτερη υποθετω πρεπει να δοκιμασω?

----------


## maouna

> Αρα η τιμη που εχει κοβει μαλλον τις χαμηλομεσαιες μου και για αυτο φαινονται τονισμενες οι υψηλες.
> Το χω διαβασει σε αρκετα θεματα στο diyaudio.Υποθετω πως πρεπει να παιξω  με τη τιμη του 2.2 που εχω στην εισοδο.Μεγαλυτερη υποθετω πρεπει να  δοκιμασω?




ο 2.2uF που εχει στην εισοδο ο τελικος παρεα με την  56Κ δεν θα επιρρεασει τις μεσαιες.Ακομα και τις πολυ χαμηλες μια χαρα  πρεπει να ακουγονται και οχι εξασθενημενεσ. Αλλού ειναι το πρόβλημα.Το  gain είναι υψηλό στα 40db και θελει σωστη σχεδιαση γειωσεων για να μην  υπαρχυν τσιρηγματα και βομβοι.Το θεμα αυτο το εχεις ανεξαρτητος πηγης  που συνδεεις στο τελικο?

επισης στο πρεοενισχυτη σου  καπως να μονωσεις καλυτερα οτι εχει σχεση με 230V.

----------


## dant3

> Αν συνδέσεις μόνο το εξωτερικό από το rca,(προσωρινα) εμφανίζεται ο ίδιος θόρυβος σαν να το βάζεις κανονικά???



Εχουμε και λεμε.
Χωρις εισοδο,εχω μονο εναν ελαχιστο θορυβο απο το ηχειο.Ειναι πολυ χαμηλο,δεν αυξομειωνεται οσο πειραζω την ενταση και δε με ενοχλει.

Οταν προσθεσω καλωδιο (οχι να συνδεσω πηγη,μονο να βαλω καλωδιο) τοτε εμφανιζεται αλλος θορυβος πιο ψηλης μου φαινεται συχνοτητας που οσο ανεβαζω ενταση τοσο αυξανεται.Εαν ακουμπησω σημα με γειωση,πχ στο καρφι που καταληγει το rca,να τα βραχυκυκλωσω ολα μεταξυ τους,τοτε εξαφανιζεται!
Σε τι μπορει να οφειλεται αρα αυτο?

----------


## dant3

> ο 2.2uF που εχει στην εισοδο ο τελικος παρεα με την  56Κ δεν θα επιρρεασει τις μεσαιες.Ακομα και τις πολυ χαμηλες μια χαρα  πρεπει να ακουγονται και οχι εξασθενημενεσ. Αλλού ειναι το πρόβλημα.Το  gain είναι υψηλό στα 40db και θελει σωστη σχεδιαση γειωσεων για να μην  υπαρχυν τσιρηγματα και βομβοι.Το θεμα αυτο το εχεις ανεξαρτητος πηγης  που συνδεεις στο τελικο?
> 
> επισης στο πρεοενισχυτη σου  καπως να μονωσεις καλυτερα οτι εχει σχεση με 230V.



Ναι το θεμα υπαρχει ανεξαρτητος πηγης.Εχω δοκιμασει κινητο,υπολογιστη και μεσω του προενισχυτη και απευθειας στον ενισχυτη.Ειναι αρκετα ενοχλητικο αυτο ομολογω...
Οι γειωσεις οπως ειπα,εχουν παει ολες star ground.Ground loop δεν εχω εντοπισει καπου.Θα κανω ενα αναλυτικο σχεδιο να το ανεβασω να δουμε τι μπορει να βελτιωθει.

Στο προενισχυτη ολα τα 230 ειναι πισω και μονωμενα,τι αλλο να του κανω εκει?

----------


## 744

Μου μυρίζει ταλάντωση... 

Έχεις παλμογράφο?

----------


## dant3

> Μου μυρίζει ταλάντωση... 
> 
> Έχεις παλμογράφο?



Δυστυχως οχι ακομα.Εχω παραγγειλει εναν φθηνο απο Κινα για να εξασκηθω αλλα δε μου εχει ερθει ακομα...

Αυτο μπορει να συμβαινει πανω στη πλακετα η στο δρομο του σηματος προς τη πλακετα?Εν ολιγοις κατι με τα μπλενταζ η του υλικου στη πλακετα?

Εκανα ενα σχεδιαγραμμα για το πως ειναι οι γειωσεις συνδεδεμενες.Το ποτενσιομετρο ειναι διπλο,απλα το ζωγραφισα ετσι και εχω βαλει Χ2.Απο καθε εξοδο φευγουν δυο καλωδια σηματος που παει ενα στο καθε STK.

IMG_20210309_163132.jpg

----------


## mikemtb

> Εαν ακουμπησω σημα με γειωση,πχ στο καρφι που καταληγει το rca,να τα βραχυκυκλωσω ολα μεταξυ τους,τοτε εξαφανιζεται!
> Σε τι μπορει να οφειλεται αρα αυτο?



καλη η δοκιμη αλλα εγω σου ζητησα κατι αλλο να κανεις




> Αν ακουμπησεις μόνο το εξωτερικό από το  rca,(προσωρινα) εμφανίζεται ο ίδιος θόρυβος σαν να το βάζεις κανονικά?



στην παρακατω ερωτηση δεν απαντησες ποτέ...




> Και τι συχνότητα ειναι? 50 Hz βομβος η υψισυχνος?



1. και κατι αλλο, προσωπικα, διαφωνω καθετα στο να γειωνουμε το 0volt στους ενισχυτες, ποσο μαλλον στον προενισχυτη! βαλε ενα κυκλωμα RC με την γη... 
(10k+0.1μF) (σε καποιους ημιεπαγγελματικους ενισχυτες υπαρχει διακοπτης ''floating/grounded'' ωστε να επιλεξει ο εγκαταστατης την βελτιστη λυση) (ασε που εχουν balanced input οποτε η γειωση του καθε μηχανηματος δεν παιζει ρολο)
Στα οικιακα, floating πρεπει να ειναι, γιατι μολις συνδεσεις μια συσκευη (π.χ. laptop) με ελαχιστη διαρροη στο κινεζοτροφοδοτικο του αυτη θα την ακους πολυ δυνατα στα ηχεια...

2. κατ εμε, ειναι τελειως λαθος το μπλενταζ του σηματος εισοδου(και ποτενσιομετρου) να πηγαινει στο star 0volts (ground κατα πολλους). παντα το βαζω διπλα στο πιν εισοδου της πλακετας, κοντα στα εξαρτηματα που αφορουν την εισοδο (φιλτρο ας πουμε) (δειτε σχεδιασεις ελεκτορ-δεν εχω τωρα λινκ)

----------


## dant3

> καλη η δοκιμη αλλα εγω σου ζητησα κατι αλλο να κανεις
> 
> 
> στην παρακατω ερωτηση δεν απαντησες ποτέ...



Ναι εχεις δικιο δε στο απαντησα.
Αν ακουμπησω μονο εξωτερικο,δε γινεται τιποτα.
Αν ακουμπησω μονο εσωτερικο,αρκετος θορυβος.
Αν ακουμπησω και τα δυο τοτε θορυβος,λιγοτερο μεν απο το αν ακουμπησω μονο το εσωτερικο αλλα περισσοτερος απο το τιποτα στην εισοδο.

Υψισυχνος ειναι.Για να καταλαβω βασικα εβαλα ενα βιντεο στο youtube για να δω στα 50hz τι θορυβο κανει.
Αλλα ακουγεται κιολας απο το tweeter του ηχειου κιολας.Υποθετω εαν ηταν 50 hz θα ακουγοταν απο το woofer.

----------


## 744

Νομίζω Μιχάλη είναι πιο ασφαλές για έναν σχετικά άπειρο να τα πάει στο Star ground. Διαφορετικά κινδυνεύει να κάνει ένα lοοp με ισχυρά ρεύματα.

Γιώργο, το ποτενσιόμετρό σου έχει μεταλικό καπάκι ή είναι όλο πλαστικό?

----------


## dant3

> Νομίζω Μιχάλη είναι πιο ασφαλές για έναν σχετικά άπειρο να τα πάει στο Star ground. Διαφορετικά κινδυνεύει να κάνει ένα lοοp με ισχυρά ρεύματα.
> 
> Γιώργο, το ποτενσιόμετρό σου έχει μεταλικό καπάκι ή είναι όλο πλαστικό?



Μεταλλικο.Αλλα οπως ειπα ειναι πανω σε πλαστικη προσοψη.Λες να γειωσω το καπακι?

Σκεφτομαι να ξυλωσω βασικα ολα τα μπλενταζ να τα φτιαξω πιο ωραια και πιο κοντα καθως τωρα επειδη ειχα βαλει μακρια καλωδια κανουν αρκετη διαδρομη.

----------


## 744

Είμαι σίγουρος πως αν πιάσεις το μεταλικό αγείωτο καπάκι θα έχεις διαφορά στον θόρυβο όταν το ποτενσιόμετρο είναι σε ικανή ένταση (χωρίς σήμα εισόδου φυσικά).

Αν το γειώσεις ο θόρυβος αυτός θα φύγει. Επίσης τα κοντύτερα καλώδια, πάντα βοηθούν.

Επίσης το κέρδος του καλό είναι να μειωθεί στα 20-25db περίπου. Ο τελικός δεν χρειάζεται να είναι τόσο δυνατός ειδικά τώρα που έχεις προενίσχυση.

----------


## dant3

Και ομως καμια διαφορα με το καπακι.Το πιασα με κροκοδειλακι κατευθειαν στη γειωση και δοκιμασα να το ακουμπησω και με το χερι.Μηδεν διαφορα.

Γενικα για καποιο λογο οι ψηλες μου πανε αλλου για αλλου.Εκει εντοπιζεται το προβλημα.Και θορυβος και για καποιο λογο ακουγονται δυνατα.
Σε τραγουδι που εμπαινε με ψηλη συχνοτητα ακουγοταν παραμορφωμενες ασχετα με το που βρισκεται το ποτενσιομετρο.Χαμηλες μεσαιες ειναι ικανοποιητικες.
Τι να πω θα κατσω να παιξω λιγο με μπλενταζ να δω.
Παντως δοκιμασα να απομακρυνω και το διακοπτη που εχει εκει διπλα,απειροελαχιστη διαφορα και αυτο χωρις σημα.
Δοκιμασα να γειωσω με κροκοδειλακια διαφορα σημεια του μπλενταζ και του - του σηματος και δεν αλλαξε κατι.
Το θεμα εμφανιζεται και στα 2 STK.Δοκιμασα δηλαδη το ηχειο σε διαφορες εξοδους.Το ιδιο ηχειο στον marantz ενισχυτη μου παιζει μια χαρα.

----------


## dant3

Δοκιμασα να καταργησω τελειως και το ποτενσιομετρο.Συνδεσα δηλαδη απευθειας πανω στο μπλενταζ το σημα.Το ιδιο πραγμα.Με το που ακουμπησει το σημα στο μπλενταζ ,δινει θορυβο.
Ενω και παλι τα πριμα ακουγονται εντονα...

----------


## 744

Υποθέτω ότι έπιασες το μεταλικό κέλυφος πριν το γειώσεις. Και δεν είχε διαφορά?

Εν πάση περιπτώση, καλό θα είναι να ελεγθχεί ο ενισχυτής αν ταλαντώνει σε κάποια υψηλή (συνήθως ΜΗ ακουστή συχνότητα).

Μετά με γεννήτρια και παλμογράφο θα μπορέσεις να δεις την απόκριση συχνοτήτων του ενισχυτή. Όπως το περιγράφεις δεν έχει flat απόκριση.

Αλλά με το αυτί ή με βάλε-βγάλε υλικά δύσκολα να διορθωθεί...

----------


## maouna

στα rca της εισόδου το - τους να μην ακουμπαει στο σασι,το - του καθε rca θα επιστρέφει στην πλακέτα του ενισχυτή αν χρησιμοποιεις την παρακάτω.η καθε πλακετα θα συνδεεται στο star ground μεσω  καλωδιου απο του κίτρινο ground. το - κάθε ηχειου ομως θα το παρεις ξεχωριστα το καθε ενα πο το star ground.

stk4201-pcb-stk4211-pcb-stk4221pcb-stk4231-pcb-stk4241.jpg

Και γω πιστευω ότι το κερδος του ενισχυτη πρπει να ειναι κοντα στα 26 db αλλα στο datasheet το δινει μονο με 40db και φοβαμαι ισως υπαρχει θεμα σταθεροτητας αν μειωθει.

----------


## dant3

Ναι το επιασα πριν το γειωσω.

Απο οτι καταλαβαινω δε το γλιτωνω το παλμογραφο.Θα περιμενω να μου ερθει τοτε και θα ασχοληθω σωστα τοτε για να δω τι και πως.
Οπως και να εχει το Gain απο οτι βλεπω για να το μειωσω παιζω με τους R7.R8,R9,R10 και λεει να βαλω και τους R3,R4= R9,R10.
Το θεμα ειναι τι αντιστασεις να βαλω για να το παω στο 25db περιπου?

Τα πηνια παιζει να φταινε?Γιατι βλεπω πως βρισκονται εκει για τις συχνοτητες στα ψηλα.Και τα ειχα φτιαξει εγω,οποτε μπορει να ειναι κατι λαθος.

----------


## dant3

> στα rca της εισόδου το - τους να μην ακουμπαει στο σασι,το - του καθε rca θα επιστρέφει στην πλακέτα του ενισχυτή αν χρησιμοποιεις την παρακάτω.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83295Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83295



Το θεμα ειναι πως εμφανιζεται το θεμα οταν ακουμπησει μονο το + και ας μη συνδεεται καν σε σημα.Ουσιαστικα οταν κανω επεκταση του καλωδιου του + εμφανιζεται θορυβος!
Οποτε πιστευω πως δε θα βοηθησει στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα κατι αυτο.Αν και θα το βαλω οπως μου ειπες εκει.Αφου θα ξυλωσω τη πλακετα απο πανω θα κανω αυτες τις αλλαγες.

----------


## maouna

> στα rca της εισόδου το - τους να μην ακουμπαει στο σασι,το - του καθε rca θα επιστρέφει στην πλακέτα του ενισχυτή αν χρησιμοποιεις την παρακάτω.η καθε πλακετα θα συνδεεται στο star ground μεσω  καλωδιου απο του κίτρινο ground. το - κάθε ηχειου ομως θα το παρεις ξεχωριστα το καθε ενα πο το star ground.
> 
> stk4201-pcb-stk4211-pcb-stk4221pcb-stk4231-pcb-stk4241.jpg
> 
> Και γω πιστευω ότι το κερδος του ενισχυτη πρπει να ειναι κοντα στα 26 db αλλα στο datasheet το δινει μονο με 40db και φοβαμαι ισως υπαρχει θεμα σταθεροτητας αν μειωθει.



εκανα μια διορθωση στο ποστ μου ελπιζω να την ειδεσ. για τους παλμογραφους θες μια ευαισθησια 2mv να εχουν για να δεις πράγματα.οι κινεζικοι φτηνοι 20-40 ευρω δεν νομιζω να δεις κατι.

----------


## dant3

> εκανα μια διορθωση στο ποστ μου ελπιζω να την ειδεσ. για τους παλμογραφους θες μια ευαισθησια 2mv να εχουν για να δεις πράγματα.οι κινεζικοι φτηνοι 20-40 ευρω δεν νομιζω να δεις κατι.



Θα κανω τις διορθωσεις που ειπαμε,θα φτιαξω λιγο τις εισοδους,θα κανω και καμια δυο δοκιμες με τη πλακετα εκτος κουτιου και θα το συναρμολογησω.
Θα δοκιμασω με το κινεζοπαλμογραφο και αν δε βγαλω ακρη θα το κουβαλησω στη δουλεια που εχουμε κατι γομαρια παλμογραφους να μετρησω.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Το θεμα ειναι πως εμφανιζεται το θεμα οταν ακουμπησει μονο το + και ας μη συνδεεται καν σε σημα.Ουσιαστικα οταν κανω επεκταση του καλωδιου του + εμφανιζεται θορυβος! ....



Γίνεται κεραία, με τον κατάλληλο πυκνωτή θα πιάσεις και σταθμό, μου έχει συμβεί δεν αστειεύομαι !!! Πάλευα σαν και σενα πάνω σε ενισχυτή και ξαφνικά άκουσα Βοσκόπουλο και αργότερα Καζαντζίδη !!!!  Γιαυτό λέμε καλή θωράκιση των καλωδίων αυτών και προσοχή από που είναι συνδεδεμένα.

----------


## maouna

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83292



επισης ελπιζω το ποτενσιομετρο της εντασης να μην το εχεις συνδεσει οπως το εχεις σχεδιασει εδω γιατι εχεις μια ωραια κεραια στην εισοδο σου αν το εχειςετσι ..

το μεσαιο του ποτενσιομετρου παει στην εισοδο του ενισχυτη.

----------


## 744

Αν ταλαντώνει κάθε τί που συνδέεις ή αποσυνδέεις θα αλλάζει την συμπεριφορά της ταλάντωσης. Εύχομαι και ελπίζω να μην είναι αυτό, αλλά με τόσα db κέρδους, δύσκολα το αποφεύγεις.

Αν έχεις κανένα καλό RMS πολύμετρο ίσως και να σου δείξει κάτι στην έξοδο στο ac volts όταν συνδέεις το καλώδιο (που πιθανόν να λειτουργεί σαν κεραία).

----------


## dant3

Αν ισχυει παντως η φωτο που ανεβασες,τοτε τα πηνια μου ειναι λαθος.
10 σπειρες εχουν τα δικα μου ενω εκει λεει 23 σπειρες.

----------


## dant3

> επισης ελπιζω το ποτενσιομετρο της εντασης να μην το εχεις συνδεσει οπως το εχεις σχεδιασει εδω γιατι εχεις μια ωραια κεραια στην εισοδο σου αν το εχειςετσι ..



Στο ποτενσιομετρο το - του εχω στη γειωση και το In στο RCA και το out στον ενισχυτη.Αυτα για το καθε καναλι,γιατι ειναι διπλο.Απλα στο out φευγουν δυο καλωδια ,ενα στο καθε STK.
Αλλα δοκιμασα και χωρις το ποτενσιομετρο και καμια διαφορα.

----------


## mikemtb

Ποτενσιομετρο με in Και out πρώτη φορά ακούω 
Μεσαίο πόδι στο in+ αριστερό πόδι στο in gnd της πλακέτας.
Δεξί πόδι στο κεντρικό του rca, αριστερό πόδι στο εξωτερικό του rca. 
Καμία άλλη σύνδεση, ούτε σασί ούτε σταρ.πουθενα.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dant3

Ξυλωσα τα STK για αν εφαρμοσω αυτα που μου πες.
Μπλενταζ και - απο το σημα θα πανε στη πλακετα.Θα βαλω και τα σωστα πηνια,θα αλλαξω λιγοχωροταξια για να περναει το σημα καλυτερα και θα βαλω το διακοπτη πισω.Κατι αλλο δε μπορω να κανω νομιζω...Θα πρεπει να περιμενω το παλμογραφο.

@mikemtb στο προενισχυτη τι να συνδεσω στη γειωση?Μονο τη γειωση της πλακετας?Τα - να τα στειλω στο - της πλακετας και το μπλενταζ που?

----------


## mikemtb

> Μπλενταζ και - απο το σημα 
> 
> Τα - να τα στειλω στο - της πλακετας και το μπλενταζ που?



Μηπως εννοείς τα + ? 

Γιατι μπλενταζ και - σήματος, είναι το ιδο πράμα.... 


Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dant3

> Μηπως εννοείς τα + ? 
> 
> Γιατι μπλενταζ και - σήματος, είναι το ιδο πράμα.... 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Στο καλωδιο εχω το +,το - και τη θωρακιση.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Στο καλωδιο εχω το +,το - και τη θωρακιση.



Οχι, δεν είναι καλής θωράκισης.
IMG_20210310_234505~2.jpg Δες εδω, μονό καλώδιο μέσα και στην άκρη έχω στρίψει το μπλεντάζ και με δύο μακαρονάκια θερμοσυστελλόμενα έχω κρατήσει αφενός τη θωράκιση ως ματσάκι και με λίγο φαρδύτερο όλο μαζι να μην φεύγουν τριχούλες κλπ. Αν έχεις κοινη θωράκιση και το ένα από τα δυό μαζι κάτι γίνεται αλλά αυτά τα καλωδια (στέρεο τα λενε συνήθως) δεν έχουν την καλύτερη θωράκιση. Μιμούμαι το RCA .... 
Εσυ πως τα έχεις συνδεσμολογήσει ;;;

----------


## dant3

Αυτη τη στιγμη τα εχω ξυλωσει.
Πριν ειχα μονο το ενα καλωδιο συνδεδεμενο αφου τα - και τη θωρακιση τα εστελνα στη γειωση.
Με μπερδεψες παντως...Οντως καλυτερα να ειχα μονο με θωρακιση αλλα τωρα δε παιζει να βρω.
Τωρα το + στο σημα,το - στο ground της πλακετας και τη θωρακιση που?στη γειωση η και αυτη στο ground της πλακετας?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αυτη τη στιγμη τα εχω ξυλωσει.
> Πριν ειχα μονο το ενα καλωδιο συνδεδεμενο αφου τα - και τη θωρακιση τα εστελνα στη γειωση.
> Με μπερδεψες παντως...Οντως καλυτερα να ειχα μονο με θωρακιση αλλα τωρα δε παιζει να βρω.
> Τωρα το + στο σημα,το - στο ground της πλακετας και τη θωρακιση που?στη γειωση η και αυτη στο ground της πλακετας?



Κάνε μια προσπάθεια μήπως βρεις ..... α, ναι, λοκντάουν .... τη θωράκιση οπωσδήποτε στο ground και το άλλο ότι σε φωτίσει ο Θεός, αν δεν ειπωθεί κάτι άλλο σίγουρο. (και τα δυο μαζί (άσπρο- κόκκινο) ;;; κοίτα τα με το μάτι, πως είναι ισομοιρασμένα ;; )  Αν είχες τη θωράκιση στο Ground μάλλον καλά ήταν, για κάνε καμιά περικοπή να συνηθίζουμε σιγά σιγά ..... 
..... ......

----------


## mikemtb

> Στο καλωδιο εχω το +,το - και τη θωρακιση.



Η θωρακιση στο gnd και το εσωτερικό στο in.
Κοκκινος κύκλος 
Και απο εκει στο ποτενσιομετρο. Και απο εκει στο rca. Δεν ακουμπανε πουθενα αλλού

----------


## dant3

Ναι ,μου ηρθε αναλαμπη χθες το βραδυ και το καταλαβα τι εχω κανει.
Εγω νομιζα πως το - το παιρνω σα ξεχωριστο σημα ,ενω το - παει στη θωρακιση.Το καλωδιο που εχω ειναι στερεο και για τα δυο καναλια,για αυτο εχει 2 καλωδια μεσα(τα λεω στον εαυτο μου τωρα ουσιαστικα,εσεις τα ξερετε  :Biggrin:  ).Θα το συνδεσω και στο προενισχυτη ετσι.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Τα καλώδια στέρεο, είναι για σήματα που έχουν ένα κάποιος βαθμό ενίσχυσης η έστω προενίσχυσης. Εσυ εδώ θες ότι το καλυτερο να προστατεψεις το πολυ χαμηλό σήμα και με την καλύτερη διαδρομή.  IMG_20210311_124350.jpg 
Αυτό από ένα παρομοιο " δοκίμιο " ... Και μονό με μπλενταζ και έξτρα μπανταρισμα με κάτι ακόμα χωρίς περιττές διαδρομές και σχέσεις με άλλα ρεύματα.

----------


## dant3

Παντως πλεον σκεφτομαι μηπως ειναι και τα STK μαιμου και οτι και να κανω δε θα βελτιωθει η κατασταση...
Αλλα να δινει μαιμου ο Φανος και μια δεκαετια πριν κιολας που υπηρχαν στην αγορα αυθεντικα,μου φαινεται περιεργο.

Συμφωνα με αυτον πχ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghyZZSC0Qbw

Αυτα που εχω ειναι fake,καθως ο αριθμος πανω δεξια ειναι τυπωμενος...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Όχι, το βρίσκω απίθανο, είναι " φωτιά " αλλά είναι σοβαρός. Αν κατάλαβες, είχες αρκετά λαθάκια κατασκευαστικά κλπ που όμως επηρεάζουν πολυ .... Η ενίσχυση ήχου δεν είναι αστεία δουλειά και επηρεάζεται από πολλους παραγοντες. Αν ανασχεδιασεις τη χωροταξία του θα έχεις λιγότερα προβληματα. Μετά θα ξέρεις που πατας.

----------


## 744

Πάντως 2 STK465 που πρέπει να τα έχω πάνω από 30 χρόνια(!!!) δεν έχουν πατημένο με ζεστό την χρονοσήμανσή τους.

Για αυτό και θα συμφωνήσω με τον Δημήτρη.

----------


## dant3

Ξυλωσα εντελως τα καλωδια της εισοδους,αντικατεστησα τα πηνια και εβαλα με 23 σπειρες και εκανα μια δοκιμη.
Καμια αλλαγη στο επιμαχο θεμα.
Οταν δεν ειναι καμια εισοδο συνδεδεμενη σα να μειωθηκε και αλλο ο θορυβος,ειναι πραγματικα ελαχιστος απο το tweeter οπως ειχα πει.
Οταν ομως βαζω κροκοδειλακι στην εισοδο και ας μη το συνδεσω καπου τοτε μπαινει θορυβος.

Στην εξοδο υποθετω δε πρεπει να εχω DC ταση.Ομως εχω.συγκεκριμενα στο ενα STK που δοκιμασα εχω 150mV και στην αλλη εξοδο 130mV.
Να εχει καποια σχεση?

Οταν δεν εχει εισοδο στις εξοδους εχω και 0mV AC ενω οταν συνδεσω το κροκοδειλακι παει στη συγκεκριμενη εξοδο καπου 80-100mV AC

----------


## 744

Τι εννοείς "κροκοδειλάκι στην είσοδο" ??
Σε είσοδο σήματος ακουμπάς ένα καλώδιο σκέτο?

Καλά κάνει και "θορυβεί" τότε! Η είσοδος δέχεται σήματα πολύ χαμηλής τάσης (μιλάμε για mV) και τα σήματα τα οδηγείς με μπλεντάζ ακριβώς για να μην εισάγεις θόρυβο.

Αν βάζεις σκέτο καλώδιο στην είσοδο, δηλαδή μαι καλή κεραία θορύβου, φυσικό είναι να έχεις θόρυβο.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> ....Στην εξοδο υποθετω δε πρεπει να εχω DC ταση.Ομως εχω.συγκεκριμενα στο ενα STK που δοκιμασα εχω 150mV και στην αλλη εξοδο 130mV.
> Να εχει καποια σχεση?
> 
> Οταν δεν εχει εισοδο στις εξοδους εχω και 0mV AC ενω οταν συνδεσω το κροκοδειλακι παει στη συγκεκριμενη εξοδο καπου 80-100mV AC



Το DC δεν μεταφέρει θόρυβο κανονικά, θεωρείται εντελώς ίσιο θεωρητικά, μπας και μπάζει θόρυβο από άλλες συσκευές ;;; Δεν θυμάμαι τι τροφοδοσία έχεις, δοκίμασε να αποκόψεις άλλες συσκευές στο σπίτι που έχουν σύγχρονες SMPS τροφοδοσίες. Φορτιστές, τηλεόραση, Router κλπ. τα πάντα αν είναι δυνατόν .... μη σου πω και τα φώτα .....  
 ..... οσο για κροκοδειλάκια κλπ, όσο ψάχνεις για θόρυβο θα ενεργείς "αποστειρωμένα" δλδ θωρακισμένα !!!!

----------


## dant3

Παντως και στον Marantz που εχω ,δοκιμασα το ιδιο και εχει και αυτος θορυβο με τερμα ηχο,λιγο λιγοτερο απο το STK.Λογικο βεβαια ,μιας και το STK πρεπει να εχει και μεγαλυτερο Gain.
Οποτε μου φαινεται οτι θα πρεπει να δεχθω ως φυσιολογικο αυτο το θορυβο οταν συνδεεται εισοδο και να επικεντρωθω στο να βρω γιατι τα πριμα ακουγονται δυνατοτερα και εχει ως αποτελεσμα σε χαμηλη ενταση να ψιλοακουγονται και παραμορφωμενα.
Μου φαινεται θα το παγωσω προς το παρον μιας και δε μπορω να τσεκαρω κατι αλλο και θα περιμενω τη λυση του παλμογραφου για να το ξανακοιταξω.

----------


## mikemtb

> Οταν ομως βαζω κροκοδειλακι στην εισοδο και ας μη το συνδεσω καπου τοτε μπαινει θορυβος



Με το ποτενσιομετρο της έντασης στο τέρμα?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 744

Μα σε όποιον ενισχυτή αν πιάσεις με το χέρι ή βάλεις ένα καλώδιο σκέτο, μόνο του στην είσοδο, θα παράξει θόρυβο. Από λίγο ως πολύ ανάλογα τί έχεις γύρω σου!

Αυτό εννοείς σαν θόρυβο?

----------


## dant3

> Με το ποτενσιομετρο της έντασης στο τέρμα?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Ξυλωμενο το ποτενσιομετρο.Πανω στη πλακετα απευθειας συνδεω.





> Μα σε όποιον ενισχυτή αν πιάσεις με το χέρι ή βάλεις ένα καλώδιο σκέτο, μόνο του στην είσοδο, θα παράξει θόρυβο. Από λίγο ως πολύ ανάλογα τί έχεις γύρω σου!
> 
> Αυτό εννοείς σαν θόρυβο?



Ναι για αυτο μιλαω,απλα μου φανηκε υπερβολικος ο θορυβος καθως με τερμα ενταση απο τον ενισχυτη οταν επαιζε μουσικη σε στιγμες που ηταν χαμηλη η ενταση της μουσικης ,ακουγοταν λιγο ο θορυβος απο πισω.

Θα κανω τις βελτιωσεις που μου ειπατε με τις θωρακισεις,αλλαγη θεση στο διακοπτη κτλ και θα βελτιωθει πιστευω.Ειναι που δεν εχω και μεταλλικο τελειως το κουτι καθως προσοψη και πισω μερος ειναι πλαστικα και οχι μεταλλικα.

Οποτε ειναι το θεμα με τα πριμα τωρα...

----------


## dant3

Εκανα καποιες δοκιμες.

Με το - του σηματος να πηγαινει στη πλακετα και οχι στη γειωση,μου φαινεται πως εφυγε το θεμα με τα πριμα.
Ομως οταν συνδεεις-ξεσυνδεεις το σημα κανει γκουπ απο τα ηχεια ενω πριν δεν εκανε...

Δοκιμασα και επαιξα και με τον coupling πυκνωτη,τον 2,2 μf.
O ηχος ειναι πιο γλυκος χωρις αυτον,αλλα προφανως δε μπορω να τον αφησω χωρις τετοιο γιατι ειναι για το DC.
Το θεμα ειναι,μπορω να βαλω καποιου αλλου ειδους πυκνωτη η καποια αλλη τιμη ωστε να πετυχω κατι ενδιαμεσο?Δηλαδη και να προστατευσει αλλα να γλυκανει λιγο και τον ηχο-βελτιωσει το σημα.

----------


## 744

Για μέτρα σε παρακαλώ με ένα πολύμετρο στο DC volt, το - της πλακέτας όπου λές ότι σύνδεσες το μπλεντάζ της εισόδου σε σχέση με την γείωση. Τι  μετράς?

Όσο για τον πυκνωτή εισόδου, μπορείς να τον μεγαλώσεις σε μέγεθος. Π.χ. 10μF, κατά προτίμιση πολυπροπυλενίου, MKP. Προτιμώ σε αυτή την θέση τους WIMA (αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση από κινέζικα site!). Χωρίς πολικότητα, όχι ηλεκτρολυτικούς σε αυτό το σημείο.

Καλό είναι όμως παράλληλα με την είσοδό σου να έχεις μια μεγάλη αντίσταση, π.χ. 47 ως 100KΩ ώστε όταν συνδέεις μια πηγή, να μην ακούγεται κλικ που ενίοτε μπορεί να είναι και επικίνδυνο για τα ηχεία σου.

----------


## dant3

Και καπως ετσι το ενα καναλι απο το ενα STK μας χαιρετησε...  :Crying: 
Ενω ειχα συνδεσει το ηχειο στο ενα καναλι,στο αλλο επειδη εκανα αλλαγες με τους πυκνωτες,το ειχα αφησει χωρις πυκνωτη και χωρις να το εχω γεφυρωσει.
Φανταστηκα πως αφου δε δινω σημα απο εκει δε θα το ενοχλει.Ελα ομως που το ενοχλησε.Στελνει πλεον στην εξοδο τη τροφοδοσια του...

----------


## mikemtb

Ποτέ δεν απο/συνδεουμε κάτι με αναμμένα μηχανήματα...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

> παράλληλα με την είσοδό σου να έχεις μια μεγάλη αντίσταση, π.χ. 47 ως 100KΩ ώστε όταν συνδέεις μια πηγή, να μην ακούγεται κλικ που ενίοτε μπορεί να είναι και επικίνδυνο για τα ηχεία σου.



Μα υπαρχει το ποτενσιομετρο της έντασης...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dant3

Δεν αποσυνδεσα/συνδεσα κατι με αναμμενο.Παντα τον εκλεινα οταν εκανα αλλαγες.
Ουσιαστικα δουλεψε το καναλι εκεινο χωρις τον 2.2μf πυκνωτη.Αυτον

----------


## dant3

> Για μέτρα σε παρακαλώ με ένα πολύμετρο στο DC volt, το - της πλακέτας όπου λές ότι σύνδεσες το μπλεντάζ της εισόδου σε σχέση με την γείωση. Τι  μετράς?
> 
> Όσο για τον πυκνωτή εισόδου, μπορείς να τον μεγαλώσεις σε μέγεθος. Π.χ. 10μF, κατά προτίμιση πολυπροπυλενίου, MKP. Προτιμώ σε αυτή την θέση τους WIMA (αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση από κινέζικα site!). Χωρίς πολικότητα, όχι ηλεκτρολυτικούς σε αυτό το σημείο.
> 
> Καλό είναι όμως παράλληλα με την είσοδό σου να έχεις μια μεγάλη αντίσταση, π.χ. 47 ως 100KΩ ώστε όταν συνδέεις μια πηγή, να μην ακούγεται κλικ που ενίοτε μπορεί να είναι και επικίνδυνο για τα ηχεία σου.



Μετρησα,0 δινει.
Το κανει συνδεδεμενο και στη γειωση το γκουπ,οποτε ακυρο.Ειναι μαλλον επειδη οπως ειπες δεν εχω το ποτενσιομετρο πανω.
Θα δω μπας και βρω STK τωρα,τι να κανω.Εχω μεν και το αλλο,αλλα εφοσον το χω στησει για 2,ας βαλω 2.Οριτζιναλ δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να βρω,αλλα τι να κανω.
Η αλλη λυση ειναι να το παω 5 βηματα παραπερα και να κανω αυτο (καλα προφανως δε το κανω,αν ειναι θα φτιαξω αλλον ενισχυτη που απλα να δουλευει με τη τροφοδοσια που εχω)
https://www.diyaudio.com/forums/chip...241v-burn.html
Θα παρω και πυκνωτες να αντικαταστησω τους ηλεκτρολυτικους.Αν τον μεγαλωσω σε μεγεθος οπως ειπες,τι κερδιζω/χανω?ΜΚΡ θα τους παρω παντως σιγουρα.

ΥΓ.Τουλαχιστον τωρα θα μου δοθει η ευκαιρια να ανοιξω το καμμενο και να δω αν ειναι αυθεντικα η οχι  :Tongue:

----------


## maouna

Οταν ακουγEς το γκουπ ενω συνδεεις ξεσυνδεεις το σημα,τον 2.2UF τον  ειχες βγαλει? αν οχι μαλλον το ακουγες επειδη ειχες βγαλει το  ποτενσιομετρο στην εισοδο και η εισοδος δεν ειχε καποια αντισταση  παραλληλα της .

Οσον αφορα την ποιοτητα του ειναι απλος  ηλεκτρολυτικός? Μπορεις να βαλεις 4.7-10uf ηλεκτρολυτικο audio η  WIMA,Mkp οπως σου ειπανε. αν εχεις χωρο στην πλακετα σου γιατι ειναι  μεγαλυτερη οι ΜΚP κ Wima σε διαστασεις.

----------


## dant3

> Οταν ακουγEς το γκουπ ενω συνδεεις ξεσυνδεεις το σημα,τον 2.2UF τον  ειχες βγαλει? αν οχι μαλλον το ακουγες επειδη ειχες βγαλει το  ποτενσιομετρο στην εισοδο και η εισοδος δεν ειχε καποια αντισταση  παραλληλα της .
> 
> Οσον αφορα την ποιοτητα του ειναι απλος  ηλεκτρολυτικός? Μπορεις να βαλεις 4.7-10uf ηλεκτρολυτικο audio η  WIMA,Mkp οπως σου ειπανε. αν εχεις χωρο στην πλακετα σου γιατι ειναι  μεγαλυτερη οι ΜΚP κ Wima σε διαστασεις.



Το γκουπ ακουγοταν και με το πυκνωτη και χωρις.Και με το - στη πλακετα η στη γειωση.Ηταν επειδη ειχα βγαλει το ποτενσιομετρο.
Ναι ηλεκτρολυτικος ηταν αυτος που ειχε.Θα παρω καποιον MKP.Να δω βεβαια οπως ειπες απο χωρο,αν και θα βγαλω ακρη πιστευω.
Προς το παρον θα δω να βρω κανα STK...

----------


## Dimitris AR

Σιγουρα FAKE ηταν το ειχα παθει και εγω με ενισχυτη Technics δυο φορες, εκαψε το ενα καναλι μετα απο επισκευη , μαλιστα το ειχα παρει το STK απο γνωστο μαγαζι , τα περισσοτερα αν οχι ολα τα καινουρια STK ειναι ψευτικα , μπορεις να το καταλαβεις και χωρις να το ανοιξεις απο μεσα , στην πισω πλευρα , πανω στο αλουμινιο ψυξης εχει πρασινα γραμματα ! .

----------


## 744

Οκτώ γνήσια 4241ΙΙ έχει στην Electronics-Direct (Ην. Βασίλειο):

https://www.electronics-direct.com/c...Submit1=Search

Προσοχή γιατί σαν 4241 έχει και άλλα πράγματα. Σαν Sanyo σειρά ΙΙ μόνο 8.

----------


## dant3

> Σιγουρα FAKE ηταν το ειχα παθει και εγω με ενισχυτη Technics δυο φορες, εκαψε το ενα καναλι μετα απο επισκευη , μαλιστα το ειχα παρει το STK απο γνωστο μαγαζι , τα περισσοτερα αν οχι ολα τα καινουρια STK ειναι ψευτικα , μπορεις να το καταλαβεις και χωρις να το ανοιξεις απο μεσα , στην πισω πλευρα , πανω στο αλουμινιο ψυξης εχει πρασινα γραμματα ! .



Θα δειξει η νεκροψια.Θα το ανοιξω να δω αλλα αν θυμαμαι καλα και εμενα πρασινα γραμματα εχει απο πισω.




> Οκτώ γνήσια 4241ΙΙ έχει στην Electronics-Direct (Ην. Βασίλειο):
> 
> https://www.electronics-direct.com/c...Submit1=Search
> 
> Προσοχή γιατί σαν 4241 έχει και άλλα πράγματα. Σαν Sanyo σειρά ΙΙ μόνο 8.



Θα δοκιμασω τη τυχη μου με ενα απο εδω για δοκιμη και εαν ειναι fake (που θα ειναι πιστευω) και εφοσον ειναι fake και αυτα που εχω ηδη,θα παρω ενα ζευγαρακι απο εκει.
Με ψηνει πολυ βεβαια και το προτζεκτακι που εβαλα απο το diyaudio αλλα ισως να ειναι παραβαθια νερα για μενα μιας και θα πρεπει να βγαλω διπλη πλακετα,να κολλησω smd που δεν εχω κολλησει ποτε κτλ.Αλλα αν τα καταφερω πιστευω θα ειναι σκυλια εφοσον θα ειναι με επωνυμα υλικα...

----------


## 744

Αν είναι να μπεις στη διαδικασία να κάνεις ένα δικό σου STK σε πλακέτα που θα κολήσεις μετά σε άλλη πλακέτα, δεν κάνεις έναν καλό ενισχυτή από την αρχή? Ποιος ο λόγος να κάνεις τον Φρανκενστάιν?

Θα είχε νόημα αν διέθετες ένα καλό μηχάνημα και έπρεπε να αντικαταστήσεις το υλικό μόνο...

----------


## dant3

> Αν είναι να μπεις στη διαδικασία να κάνεις ένα δικό σου STK σε πλακέτα που θα κολήσεις μετά σε άλλη πλακέτα, δεν κάνεις έναν καλό ενισχυτή από την αρχή? Ποιος ο λόγος να κάνεις τον Φρανκενστάιν?
> 
> Θα είχε νόημα αν διέθετες ένα καλό μηχάνημα και έπρεπε να αντικαταστήσεις το υλικό μόνο...




Δεν εχεις αδικο.
Βεβαια εδω που εχω φτασει πλεον μπαινει και το για εγκυκλοπαιδικους σκοπους μεσα(ηδη και με τη βοηθεια σας εχω μαθει πολλα πραγματα,που αν βαλω μπροστα να φτιαξω αλλον πιστευω θα πετυχω πολυ καλο αποτελεσμα),αλλα ναι αμα ειναι να φτιαξω πλακετα ισως να φτιαξω εξαρχης κατι πιο ποιοτικο που απλα να δουλευει με τη τροφοδοσια που εχω ηδη.

----------


## Dimitris AR

Εαν θες την γνωμη μου, καλυτερα φτιαξε εναν ενισχυτακο με το TDA7294 που ειναι και με μοσφετ στην εξοδο και θα εχεις καλυτερο ηχο ακομα και απο το LM3886 , διοτι τα μοσφετ λογω ταχυτητας  εχουν καλυτερη συμπεριφορα και αποκριση στις υψηλες συχνοτητες απο τα τρανζιστορ ! .

----------


## dant3

Αν ειχα μονο μια πλακετα με STK θα το εκανα,αλλα εχω 2 και η αλλη ειναι μια χαρα λειτουργικη και θα μου ξεμεινει.Για αυτο επιμενω στο STK.
Αλλιως αλλο που δεν ηθελα,καθως θελω να τροποποιησω και το 3d printer να σχεδιαζει σε πλακετες ωστε να ειναι ετοιμες για αποχαλκωση μετα.

----------


## 744

Το 7294 είναι πολύ καλή περίπτωση, αφού μπορεί να σχεδιαστεί να λειτουργήσει και σε τάξη G για απόδοση σχεδόν 50% με διπλή τροφοδοσία (+/- 20 και +/- 40 Volt).

Πέρα από τα πολύ καλά χαρακτηριστικά του ως ΑΒ τάξης ενισχυτής.

Πάντως ο πειρασμός να πάρει κανείς κινέζικξο module υπάρχει και εδώ και μάλλον θα καταστρέψει το αναμενόμενο αποτέλεσμα.

Ιδού και μια καλή σχεδίαση σε τάξη G, βασισμένη στο ΑΝ της SΤ, με πλακέτα έτοιμη για παραγγελία από την JlcPcb:

https://www.elcircuit.com/2021/02/st...efficient.html

----------


## Dimitris AR

Mε ταξη G ομως γινονται πολυ πολυπλοκα τα πραγματα, πολλα επιπροσθετα τρανζιστορ και διπλες +/- τροφοδοσιες .

----------


## 744

Ναι, αλλά τί απόδοση κερδίζεις, ε?

Παραμένοντας σε τάξη AΒ/B καi όχι με τις σαχλαμάρες της τάξης D!

----------


## Dimitris AR

Ναι , οι ταξης D οι περισσοτεροι ειδικα οι φτηνοι ειναι χαλια , αποκριση συχνοτητας ακομα και στα πιο ακριβα μοντελα δεν ξεπερνα τα 50KHz ( -3dB ) η δε ταχυτητα τους 7V/μsec και αλλα πολλα , π.χ παραμορφωσεις που οφειλονται στο dead time .

----------


## dant3

Εφοσον τη θωρακιση θα τη συνδεσω στο ground της πλακετας ,δε θα δημιουργηθει ground loop,εφοσον θα εχω 2 πλακετες?
Απο τη γειωση σποτενσιομετρο θα φυγουν 2 καλωδια(συνολο 4 κιολας,ενα για τη καθε εισοδο),ενα για τη καθε πλακετα.Ομως η καθε πλακετα συνδεεται με το star grounding σημειο,αρα δημιουργειται λουπα. (ποτενσιομετρο-πλακετα 1-σημειο γειωσης-πλακετα 2-ποτενσιομετρο)
Καλα δε το σκεφτομαι?Πως μπορω να το αποφυγω αυτο?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Κάθε πλακετα έχει ήδη το δικό της σημειο star ground. Άρα σωστά προβληματιζεσαι αλλά θεώρησε ότι κάθε πλακετα είναι χωριστή. Εννοείς του προ- και του τελικού ή την δεύτερη ;;; Πάντως σε κάθε περιπτωση φαντάσου ότι έχεις μονόδρομο χωρίς εναλλακτική, και ακολουθείς την πορεια εξέλιξης του σήματος. Είναι η μόνη λογική.

----------

mikemtb (17-03-21)

----------


## 744

Κάντο σε σχέδιο η έστω φωτό να καταλάβουμε τι κάνεις.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Δεν θυμάμαι αν προηγείται το ποτ ή ο προενισχυτής κι αν είναι δύο ή ένας αλλά κάπως έτσι θα είναι λογικά . Συνοδεύεις παντού με θωράκιση την πορεία του σήματος. Και αποκτά γείωση όπου περνά και το σήμα . 
Star.png

----------


## 744

Εκτός από την παράλληλη οδήγηση των σημάτων και στα δύο κανάλια...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Εκτός από την παράλληλη οδήγηση των σημάτων και στα δύο κανάλια...



Ε, αυτό τώρα διευκρίνισέ το καλύτερα να το καταλάβω κι εγώ τι θες να πεις ..... 
ή θες να πεις ότι θα πάει μπλενταρισμένο αλλά να μην συνδεθεί η άκρη του ως δεύτερη στο σημείο που ήδη έχει πάει το άλλο κανάλι !!!!

----------


## 744

Αν τα κίτρινα και κόκκινα είναι τα σήματα και το μαύρο είναι γείωση, γιατί το κίτρινο πάει και στα δύο κανάλια? Επίσης και το κόκκινο?

----------


## dant3

Ο προενισχυτης ειναι ξεχωριστος,δε μας ενοχλει.
Βαζω ενα προχειρο σχεδιο.Μιλαω για το - που θα συνδεθει στο μπλενταζ και μετα στη γειωση της πλακετας που θα παει στο star.

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## 744

Σωστός είσαι.

----------


## dant3

Δε κανει ετσι ομως ground loop?
Η δε μας ενοχλει?

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αν τα κίτρινα και κόκκινα είναι τα σήματα και το μαύρο είναι γείωση, γιατί το κίτρινο πάει και στα δύο κανάλια? Επίσης και το κόκκινο?



Νομίζω έχει γίνει κάποια παρεξήγηση ακόμα και στα σχεδιάκια. Ο Γιώργος έχει δυο πλήρεις πλακέτες δικάναλες. Κάθε πλακέτα ως τυπωμένη έχει διάταξη Star Ground με έτοιμο το σημείο εισόδου της γείωσης. Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει επιλέξει άλλο σημείο εισόδου στο σασί.

----------


## 744

> Δε κανει ετσι ομως ground loop?
> Η δε μας ενοχλει?
> 
> Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg



Όχι δεν έχεις προβλημα εκεί. Αν περνούσαν ρεύματα ηχείων όμως θα είχες.Ας πούμε να είχες συνδέσει το - των ηχείων στο - από το RCA εισόδου.

----------


## dant3

> Νομίζω έχει γίνει κάποια παρεξήγηση ακόμα και στα σχεδιάκια. Ο Γιώργος έχει δυο πλήρεις πλακέτες δικάναλες. Κάθε πλακέτα ως τυπωμένη έχει διάταξη Star Ground με έτοιμο το σημείο εισόδου της γείωσης. Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει επιλέξει άλλο σημείο εισόδου στο σασί.



Ετσι,εχω 2 πλακετες και να συνδεσω συνολο 4 καναλια.Ενα σημειο γειωσης εχω στο σασι και εκει τα μαζευω ολα.
Βεβαια πλεον ,οπως ειπαμε ,εκει στελνω τις γειωσεις των ηχειων,του μετασχηματιστη,των πλακετων κτλ και οχι των σηματων.

Αρα αφου δεν υπαρχει θεμα το αφηνω ως εχει.
Ηρθε και ο μινι παλμογραφος,οποτε με το που γινει η επισκευη θα τον δοκιμασω να δουμε και τι βγαινει.

----------


## 744

Μάλλον έχω χάσει κάτι. Γιώργο, οδηγείς ταυτόχρονα δύο αριστερά και δύο δεξιά κανάλια?

----------


## dant3

> Μάλλον έχω χάσει κάτι. Γιώργο, οδηγείς ταυτόχρονα δύο αριστερά και δύο δεξιά κανάλια?



Ναι.Εχω μια εισοδο πχ για το δεξι καναλι και το στελνω σε 2 δεξια καναλια ,1 για το καθε STK.Το καθε τετραγωνο που ζωγραφισα και εγω και ο Δημητρης ειναι διαφορετικη πλακετα με διαφορετικο STK που εχει 2 καναλια.Και αντιστοιχα εχω 4 εξοδους για 4 ηχεια.
Για αυτο ειχα ρωτησει και πιο παλια αν ειναι το βελτιστο ετσι οπως το εχω συνδεσει.Ουσιαστικα απο το ποτενσιομετρο διωχνω απο το καθε ποδαρακι εξοδου 2 καλωδια,ενα για το καθε STK.

----------


## mikemtb

ε μαλλον εχει 4 ηχεια...
ηθελε 2 στερεο ποτενσιομετρα.
κανε το ενα stk FL και RL και το αλλο FR, RR. ετσι θα εχει ακκομα καλυτερη απομωνοση μεταξυ αριστερου και δεξιου καναλιου...
να φερω τον παλμογραφο μου να τελειωνεις με την ταλαιπώρια...

----------


## 744

Είχα μείνει στο ότι ότι θα έχεις 2 ανεξάρτητους ενισχυτές.

Πολύ καλά το ζωγράφισε ο Δημήτρης τότε και εσύ μια χαρά το σύνδεσες.

Μένει να δεις οτι δεν ταλαντώνει σε καμιά υψηλή συχνότητα (με την τρέχουσα συνδεσμολογία, προσοχή αν αλλάξεις μετά μπορεί να συμβεί!) να μας φύγει και αυτή η απορία.

----------


## dant3

Μεχρι να ερθουν το STK και τα λοιπα συμπρακαλα στα χερια μου,για πειτε ,πως θα κανω τη δοκιμη με το παλμογραφο?
Το συναρμολογησα,εξοικειωθηκα λιγο με το πως λειτουργει.
Το δοκιμασα και στο κινητο,βαζοντας το παιζει μουσικη.Φυσικα εκει το σημα ηταν μεταβαλλομενο ,αρα δε βλεπεις κατι αλλα τουλαχιστον δουλευει.
Στον ενισχυτη τωρα,θα το δοκιμασω χωρις σημα?Με σημα και εαν ναι τι?
Υποθετω για να δω αν ταλαντωνει ,το βαζω χωρις σημα και να δω σε τι συχνοτητα ειναι στην εξοδο?

----------


## 744

Έτσι. Χωρίς σήμα στην είσοδο και βλέπεις τι παρουσιάζει στην έξοδο, ξεκινώντας από μεγάλη στάθμη στον παλμογράφο και σταδιακά κατεβάζεις.

Αυτό που ευχόμαστε είναι να μην δεις τίποτα ή αν ο παλμογράφος είναι ευαίσθητος θα σου δείξει στο τέλος μόνο λευκό θόρυβο χαμηλής στάθμης.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Αν και πανάσχετος με παλμογράφους, νομίζω δίνεις ένα κλάσμα μόνο της μετρούμενης τάσης με διαιρέτη και όχι όλα , μην τα πάρει στο κρανίο και στα δώσει στο χέρι όλα !!!! 
*Με γειά το νέο εργαλείο !!!! 
*Δεν ξέρω μην θέλει και αντιστάσεις σειράς ....... !!!!!

----------


## mikemtb

Γεννήτρια συχνοτήτων έχεις?
Το ένα κανάλι τογ παλμογραφου είσοδο το άλλο εξοδο.... Και περνάς από 20-20khz

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 744

Αυτό μετά.

Ας δούμε πρώτα αν αυτο-ταλαντώνει σε καμιά υψηλή, μη ακουστή συχνότητα...

----------

mikemtb (19-03-21)

----------


## dant3

> Γεννήτρια συχνοτήτων έχεις?
> Το ένα κανάλι τογ παλμογραφου είσοδο το άλλο εξοδο.... Και περνάς από 20-20khz
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Δυστυχως εχει μονο ενα καναλι.Δεν ειναι κανας σοβαρος παλμογραφος.Ισα ισα για να ριχνεις μια ματια σε audio signal ειναι.Για εξασκηση πιο πολυ τον πηρα...

Χαζη ερωτηση,αλλα υποθετω τον συνδεσω στο + και το - της εξοδου και οχι στη γειωση?
Θα χει αραγε καμια διαφορα αν το συνδεσω αμεσως στη πλακετα?Το λεω γιατι μεσολαβει και η προστασια με το uPC.
Και υποθετω την ιδια μετρηση μπορω να κανω για το προενισχυτη?

----------


## 744

Ακόμα δεν τον έχεις συνδέσει στην έξοδο? Κόσμος περιμένει...!

Ναι στα + και - της εξόδου το συνδέεις. Έτσι και αλλιώς στον δικό σου ενισχυτή - και γείωση το ίδιο είναι.

----------


## dant3

Επιστρεφω με νεα!

Αφου εκτυπωσα και κουτακι για τον παλμογραφο τσεπης,εκατσα τον συνδεσα απευθειας πανω στη πλακετα και πηρα αυτο

IMG_20210320_160018.jpg

Τι λεει η νεκροψια?Δε βλεπω κατι ανησυχητικο με αυτα που καταλαβαινω.

Εδω να ευχαριστησω και το φιλο Δημητρη που μου βρηκε και με προμηθευσε με το STK για να αντικαταστησω το καμμενο και με διαφορα αλλα υλικα που χρειαζομαι.

----------


## 744

Ναι δεν φαίνεται κάτι κακό. Αντιθέτως, φαίνεται περισσότερο καλό από αυτό που περιμένουμε!

----------


## dant3

Υποθετω αρα οτι αυτα τα λιγα mV ειναι ο λιγος θορυβος που εχω στο ηχειο και κατα τα αλλα ειμαστε μια χαρα.
Οποτε βαζω μπροστα να βαλω τα γομαρακια πυκνωτες που μου φερε ο Δημητρης και να αντικαταστησω το STK.

----------


## dant3

Πηγα στο καλο STK εβαλα το WIKA πυκνωτη των 400V  που ειναι σα τουβλο και εκανα μια δοκιμη....

Ενα θα πω.Ουαου!Δε περιμενα τετοια διαφορα.Κρυσταλλο ηχος,ξεκαθαρα τα παντα,ενω θορυβος πουθενα απλα.Ειτε με σημα ,ειτε χωρις σημα.Δε ξερω τι και πως αλλα πραγματικα τον αξιζε το κοπο.Ενα επιπεδο πανω ο ηχος και κατω ο θορυβος σε σχεση με πριν!Στο μπασο νομιζω ακουω συχνοτητες που δεν ακουγα πριν,χωρις πλακα.

----------


## 744

Τι πυκνωτή είχες πριν?

----------


## dant3

> Τι πυκνωτή είχες πριν?



Τελικα πολυπροπυλενιου ειναι αυτοι τωρα αλλα και παλι αρκετη διαφορα.
Πριν απλους ηλεκτρολυτικους στα 100V ειχα και ηταν και 12 ετων

----------


## 744

Ε, ναι ρε φίλε! Και που έπαιζε πολύ ήταν...!

Πιο άχρηστος πυκνωτής από την ηλεκτρολυτικό δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Τι πυκνωτή είχες πριν?



Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι πυκνωτές σε αυτό το κύκλωμα που θα ήταν καίριο να αλλαχτούν ;;;;;

----------


## dant3

Καλα,ολοι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι μπορουν να πανε για αλλαγη...

Τι ασφαλειες να βαλω στα rails?
Ο γιατρας στο μετασχηματιστη γραφει 7,5Α αλλα υποθετω ειναι και για τα δυο ετσι οπως το λεει.Συγκεκριμενα λεει 36+36V 7,5Α.Μετα τους πυκνωτες εχω 50+50V.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Καλό ερώτημα αυτό, χωρίς ασφάλεια το δούλευες ;;;  Αν βάλεις τώρα , στην εκκίνηση μπορεί να την καίει την ασφάλεια, αλλά δεν γίνεται πρέπει να βάλεις. 10Α το ελάχιστο ..... αν είναι μετά τους πυκνωτές.
..... κανένας πιο έμπειρος ;;;

----------


## dant3

Ειχα μια ασφαλεια πριν τον μετασχηματιστη,πανω στο φις.Εκει ελεγε 6Α,ειχα βαλει 6,3Α αργης γιατι θυμαμαι οτι της γρηγορης τις εκαιγε.
Αλλα προσθεσα και μετα τους πυκνωτες 2 ασφαλειοθηκες,αυτες που μου πηρες ,για να ειμαι σιγουρος.
Θα βαλω και στα 12V αλλη μια.
10Α μου φαινονται πολλα.Νομιζω πως 6 καλα θα ειναι.300 watt απο το καθε rail ειναι αυτα...
Τωρα ναι,αν τραβηξω το θεωρητικο που μπορουν να δωσουν τα STK δε θα φτασουν,αλλα δε νομιζω να δωσω τοσο ποτε.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Όταν θα ανοίγει η τροφοδοσία και για τους δυο συγχρόνως και θα φορτίζουν οι πυκνωτές ίσως σου ρίχνει την ασφάλεια, ίσως εκεί χρειαστεί κύκλωμα soft start που καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει για να μην τα παίξουν κι οι γέφυρες. Από το κύκλωμα του φαν μπορείς να πάρεις 12 για ένα ρελεδάκι και δυο τρεις αντιστάσεις με δυο τρεις πυκνωτές μικρους για να καθυστερεί να ανοίξει η γραμμή τροφοδοσίας των πυκνωτών.

----------


## 744

Οι πυκνωτές που είναι στην ροή του σήματος δεν θα πρέπει να είναι ηλεκτρολυτικοί αλλά MKP.

Καλοί πυκνωτές οι WIMA film και αν είναι δυνατόν σε μεγαλύτερη τιμή χωρητικότητας από τη υπολογισμένη. Όσο μεγαλύτερος χωρά τόσο το καλύτερο.

Μακριά από ηλεκτρολυτικούς, κεραμικούς, λαδιού και MLCC.

----------


## dant3

> Όταν θα ανοίγει η τροφοδοσία και για τους δυο συγχρόνως και θα φορτίζουν οι πυκνωτές ίσως σου ρίχνει την ασφάλεια, ίσως εκεί χρειαστεί κύκλωμα soft start που καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει για να μην τα παίξουν κι οι γέφυρες. Από το κύκλωμα του φαν μπορείς να πάρεις 12 για ένα ρελεδάκι και δυο τρεις αντιστάσεις με δυο τρεις πυκνωτές μικρους για να καθυστερεί να ανοίξει η γραμμή τροφοδοσίας των πυκνωτών.



Μετα τους πυκνωτες ειναι οι ασφαλειες που προσθεσα οποτε δε θα εχουν θεμα με το φορτισμα των πυκνωτων.
Soft start ισως να προσθεσω καποτε.

----------


## 744

Δες το #310 για τους πυκνωτές σήματος.

Οι ασφάλειες είναι μεγάλη τέχνη... Αργές, γρήγορες, με άμμο, χωρίς...

Λοιπόν. Αν είναι στα 230 τότε αργές και περίπου 20% πάνω από το μέγιστο του Μ/Τ σου.

Μετά τους πυκνωτές, καλό θα είναι να βάλεις ταχείας και κοντά στο μέγιστο του ρεύματος που θα τραβάει ο ενισχυτής σου. Αν έχουν και άμμο δεν πειράζει αλλά και οι απλές γυάλινες μια χαρά θα είναι.

Άμμο καλό είναι να έχουν όταν κόβουν DC μεγάλης τάσης και μπορεί να σπινθηρίσει την στιγμή της διακοπής (τόξο).

----------


## selectronic

> ...απο τροφοδοσια εχω εναν τοροειδη 600VA 36V+36V...







> ...και μια τροφοδοσια με 4 10000μF πυκνωτες...



Όπως είπε και ο Δημήτρης, για 600VA toroid μετ/στη καλό θα ήταν να μπει και ένα soft-start, του Ελέκτορ είναι μικρό και εύκολο να φτιαχτεί ακόμα και σε διάτρητη.
Πρόσεχε μόνο με το πηνίο του ρελέ, η αντίσταση του πηνίου πρέπει να είναι κοντά στα 1200Ω που έχει το αρχικό κύκλωμα (πχ σειρά G2R της OMRON που έχει ~1100Ω στα 24Vdc coil).

----------

nick1974 (21-03-21)

----------


## dant3

Αυτο μου ειπε και ο Δημητρης να φτιαξω.
Ωραια θα το βαλω μπροστα μιας και εχω τα υλικα.
Εχω ενα σκασμο ρελε και απο ενα αλλο καμμενο UPS.Να δω που θα το χωρεσω βεβαια μεσα στο κουτι  :Biggrin:

----------


## selectronic

Πρόσεχε ο πυκνωτής (του dropper) να αντέχει την τάση, Χ2 είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή ή κάποιος άλλος ΡΡ με τάση 560/630Vdc και πάνω.
Πρόσεχε γιατί άλλο "250V" (συνήθως σημαίνει τάση DC!) και άλλο "250V*ac*", η τάση δικτύου 240Vac έχει τάση κορυφής ~340V οπότε θες τουλάχιστον 400Vdc πυκνωτή !!!

Πχ οι τάσεις στους παρακάτω πυκνωτές είναι DC, όχι AC (οπότε "250V" δεν σου κάνει!):



Αν αλλάξεις την χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή σε σειρά (κυρίως) και των άλλων εξαρτημάτων, μπορείς να βάλεις ότι ρελέ θες...

*Πάντα προσοχή με την τάση δικτύου !!!*

----------


## spirakos

> Όπως είπε και ο Δημήτρης, για 600VA toroid μετ/στη καλό θα ήταν να μπει και ένα soft-start, του Ελέκτορ είναι μικρό και εύκολο να φτιαχτεί ακόμα και σε διάτρητη.
> Πρόσεχε μόνο με το πηνίο του ρελέ, η αντίσταση του πηνίου πρέπει να είναι κοντά στα 1200Ω που έχει το αρχικό κύκλωμα (πχ σειρά G2R της OMRON που έχει ~1100Ω στα 24Vdc coil).



Τα 600VA τα αντεχει (ισως οριακα) μια C10Α. Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις ενα απλο NTC αν δεν εχεις χωρο

----------


## dant3

Διαβαζω λιγακι για το NTC,δε φαινεται κακη ιδεα αλλα διαβασα και για επιδραση στον ηχο?Γενικα ποια τα μειονεκτηματα αυτης της υλοποιησης?

Γενικα λειτουργει μια χαρα και οπως ειναι,δε μου πεφτει ασφαλεια σπιτιου η να καιει τη δικια του.Τις fast acting εκαιγε...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Τα surges και τα spikes ταλαιπωρούν τη γέφυρα, κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να καεί.

----------


## dant3

Μιας και λεμε για προστασιες,τι εχει το μενου για προστασια απο υπερθερμανση?
Να βλεπει ποτε παρα ζεσταινονται οι ψυκτρες πχ και να κοβει τροφοδοσια.

----------


## 744

1. Αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με τις ασφάλειες γιατί να ασχοληθείς περισσότερο; Το soft start είναι μια πολύ καλή προσθήκη ωστόσο. Δεν θα έβαζα NTC σε καμία συσκευή μου από τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του. Εξάρτημα που ζεσταίνεται δεν μου αρέσει και πολύ. 
2. Για την γέφυρα μπορείς να βάλεις  παράλληλα σε κάθε δίοδο έναν 100nF που την βοηθά στα surges και επίσης για θορύβους δικτύου 
3. Αν η θερμοκρασία ψύκτρας μετά από ζόρικη λειτουργία δεν καίει το χέρι σου μην κάνεις τίποτα. Εκτός αν έχεις πολύ χρόνο....!

----------


## dant3

Υποθετω θα μπορουσα να βαλω μια 4αδα 100nf παραλληλα με τις διοδους,αφου βοηθαει.Ευκολο ειναι να προστεθουν,οποτε γιατι οχι.Αλλα θα υλοποιησω και το soft start.

----------


## dant3

Παντως οσο αφορα τη προστασια απο υπερθερμανση,θα ηθελα να το υλοποιησω.
Απο οτι βλεπω απο το datasheet που εχει μια προστασια,αυτη αποτελειται απο ενα τρανζιστορ ,ενα PTC και κατι λιγες αντιστασεις και πυκνωτες.
Για το PTC ομως,πως διαπιστωνω τι χαρακτηριστικα χρειαζομαι?
Απο οτι καταλαβαινω οταν ζεσταθει ,ανεβαζει αντισταση και κανει mute το STK.

----------


## 744

Αν η θερμοκρασία ανέβει πολύ, δεν θα κάνεις Mute αλλά Power Off!

Δηλαδή με ένα ρελέ να σβήνει οριστικά το τροφοδοτικό μέχρι να διερευνηθεί τι συμβαίνει.

----------


## dant3

Αρα να κοβει την AC,παρα να κανει mute η πχ να κοβει τα 12V απο τα ρελε της προστασιας των ηχειων και να τα απομονωνει.
Παντως εριξα αρκετο ψαξιμο και καποιο κυκλωματακι δε βρηκα...
Εχω δει διαφορες λυσεις,με ασφαλειες πανω στη ψυκτρα,NTC,thermal circuit breaker κτλ...

----------


## dant3

Κατι τετοιο με ενα ρελε στο AC πως σου φαινεται?
http://electricprotector.com/1-6-b6d-thermal-protector/
Τροφοδοσια απο τα 12V ,συνδεση με ρελε σε σειρα με αυτο που θα ειναι στη ψυκτρα και θα κοβει το AC μετα το μετασχηματιστη και πριν τη γεφυρα.

----------


## selectronic

Το πιο απλό εφόσον έχεις ήδη μία βοηθητική τάση 12Vdc, είναι να βάλεις απλά ένα τέτοιο θερμοστάτη που θα στερεώσεις στην ψύκτρα, ο οποίος θα ενεργοποιεί ένα 12βολτό ρελέ που θα κόβει τα 240V του κυρίως μετ/στη τροφοδοσίας. Βάλε και ένα σετ LED+αντίσταση παράλληλα με το πηνίο του ρελέ για ένδειξη "over temp" κτλ.
Αφού έχεις δύο ψύκτρες θα βάλεις δύο θερμοστάτες παράλληλα. 

Το δύσκολο είναι να υπολογίσεις την σωστή θερμοκρασία του θερμοστάτη και το σωστό σημείο στην ψύκτρα για να προστατεύσεις τα STK (Tj max = 150c)...

*edit:*
Μαζί γράφαμε, "great minds think alike"...  :Biggrin:

----------


## dant3

Ε αν φτασει πχ στους 100 βαθμους η ψυκτρα,υποθετω σιγουρα θα υπαρχει καποιο θεμα...
Σε σειρα δε θα πρεπει να ειναι αυτοι οι θερμοστατες?
Ετσι ωστε οποιος και να κοψει απο τους 2,να κοβει το ρελε.

----------


## selectronic

Αν είναι σε σειρά μεταξύ τους, τότε θα πρέπει να κλείσουν και οι δύο επαφές για να ενεργοποιηθεί το ρελέ (πύλη AND).
Παράλληλα πρέπει να μπουν οι επαφές για να ενεργοποιείτε το ρελέ όποια επαφή κι αν κλείσει από τις δύο (πύλη OR).
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9B...8D%CE%BB%CE%B7

----------


## dant3

> Αν είναι σε σειρά μεταξύ τους, τότε θα πρέπει να κλείσουν και οι δύο επαφές για να ενεργοποιηθεί το ρελέ (πύλη AND).
> Παράλληλα πρέπει να μπουν οι επαφές για να ενεργοποιείτε το ρελέ όποια επαφή κι αν κλείσει από τις δύο (πύλη OR).



Ναι ετσι οπως το θετεις,εχεις δικιο.
Εγω ειχα στο μυαλο μου NC διακοπτες που οταν ειναι κρυοι θα δινουν ταση στο ρελε και οταν ζεσταινονται θα κοβουν τη ταση.Οπως και να υλοποιηθει ,υποθετω το ιδιο ειναι.
Απλα θα εχει λιγοτερη καλωδιωση με τη δικια μου σκεψη αφου θα ειναι σε σειρα αυτα.  :Tongue:

----------


## selectronic

Ναι, αν το κάνεις έτσι θες ένα λιγότερο καλώδιο, θα έχεις όμως πάντα το ρελέ ενεργοποιημένο, καθόλου "πράσινο"!  :Tongue2:

----------


## dant3

Τωρα οσο αφορα το σε τι θερμοκρασια θα πρεπει να ενεργοποιειται αυτο,οπως ειπα ,υποθετω στους 100 καλα ειναι.
Αν και θα συνδεσω οταν τελειωσω 2 ηχεια να τον ζορισω λιγο να δω σε τι θερμοκρασια παιζει η ψυκτρα και να εχω μια ταξη μεγεθους.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Τωρα οσο αφορα το σε τι θερμοκρασια θα πρεπει να ενεργοποιειται αυτο,οπως ειπα ,υποθετω στους 100 καλα ειναι.
> Αν και θα συνδεσω οταν τελειωσω 2 ηχεια να τον ζορισω λιγο να δω σε τι θερμοκρασια παιζει η ψυκτρα και να εχω μια ταξη μεγεθους.



εγώ θα έλεγα λίγο πιο κάτω τη θερμοκρασία, όταν θα νιώσει το όποιο αισθητήριο τη θερμοκρασία αυτή, η καρδιά του STK θα είναι πολύ ψηλότερα, άρα πρέπει κάτι να προλάβεις ......

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Επίσης όταν η ψύκτρα αγγίζεται έστω και δυσάρεστα καυτή, είναι κάτω από 50 βαθμούς, όταν δεν αγγίζεται είναι πάνω από 50 .....

----------


## dant3

Εχω θερμομετρο με υπερυθρες και βλεπω τι και πως.
Διαβαζω απευθειας πανω στο STK ,μιας και ειναι μαυρο και δινει καλυτερη μετρηση εκει κιολας.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Do your best

----------


## dant3

Καλημερα,
Χθες εκατσα και συναρμολογησα τον ενισχυτη με το καινουργιο STK και εκανα μια μικρη δοκιμη αφου τον τελειωσα.
Μου φαινεται πως το STK που μου εφερε ο Δημητρης ειναι καλυτερης ποιοτητας απο αυτα που ειχα παρει απο το Φανο.
Για αρχη το DC offset ειναι αρκετα χαμηλοτερο οταν στην ιδια πλακετα (μονο οι πυκνωτες αλλαχθηκαν και τα πηνια) με το παλιο ηταν ψηλοτερα.
Τωρα εχω 16mV στο ενα καναλι και 25mV στο αλλο,αρκετα καλα πιστευω.
Στο παλιο STK στην αλλη πλακετα, εχω 125mV και 136mV αντιστοιχα.
Μετρησα σε ολα τα καναλια με το παλμογραφο και δε βρηκα κατι που να υποδηλωνει ταλαντωση.Αρα ειμαστε μια χαρα και εδω.

Στα της δοκιμης τωρα,θορυβος ειναι ανυπαρκτος.Με τερμα ενταση και εισοδο υπαρχει απειροελαχιστος.Δε το περιμενα πως θα φτασει σε τετοιο επιπεδο.
Δε μπορουσα να δοκιμασω με μεγαλη ενταση καθως ηταν αργα το βραδυ οταν τον τελειωσα αλλα απο οσα καταλαβα,δεν υπαρχουν παραμορφωσεις οπως ειχε λιγακι πριν και εχω μια υποψια πως στο καινουργιο STK ακουγεται λιγο πιο ζεστος ο ηχος.
Λογικα μεθαυριο που ειναι αργια,θα κατεβασω και το αλλο ηχειο για να κανω μια πιο εκτενη δοκιμη.
Αλλα απο οτι φαινεται το Revision 3 ηρθε στο τελος του με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα.
Θα δω μηπως βρω ενα ζευγαρακι αυθεντικα για να εχω,ενω θα προσθεσω και τους πυκνωτες στη γεφυρα,το soft start (αν και νομιζω πως λογο χωρου,δε θα καταφερω να το χωρεσω) και το thermal shutdown.
Ευχαριστω και παλι οσους βοηθησαν!

----------

sdouze (23-03-21)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Οι πυκνωτες και τα πηνια κάνουν αυτές τις μικρές αλλά σημαντικές διαφορές στον ήχο.

----------


## 744

Σαν τον καλό πυκνωτή, δεν έχει!!!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Σαν τον καλό πυκνωτή, δεν έχει!!!



Μα, έχει αλλάξει και τα πηνία στην έξοδο, αλλά όχι και στους δύο ενισχυτές, εκεί πιστεύω είναι η διαφορά, σε αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## dant3

Και στους δυο αλλαχθηκαν τα ιδια πραγματα!
Πλεον η μονη διαφορα στις 2 πλακετες ειναι το STK.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Και στους δυο αλλαχθηκαν τα ιδια πραγματα!
> Πλεον η μονη διαφορα στις 2 πλακετες ειναι το STK.



* Ουάου !!!!!*

----------


## dant3

Κατεβασα και το αλλο ηχειο σημερα και εβαλα το ζευγαρι να παιξει εναλλαξ στο καθε STK.
Τα 100mV στο DC offset κανουν διαφορα στον ηχο.Μικρη μεν αλλα κανουν.Πιο καθαρος στο καινουργιο STK με το λιγοτερο offset.
Ο ηχος ειναι αρκετα φλατ για αυτο και μου φαινονται πιο τονισμενα τα πριμα.Η μουσικη που ακουω ειναι κυριως με μπασο οποτε και την εχω συνηθισει ετσι.Τιποτα που δε διορθωνεται βεβαια με μικρο επεμβασεις με το προενισχυτη.
Οπως ειπα θορυβος πολυς λιγος.Απο θερμοκρασια ,με τον ανεμιστηρα στη ψυκτρα πανω απο 70 δεν ειδα σε bass εντονα κομματια αρα υποθετω πως ενας θερμοσταστης στους 90 θα ειναι μια χαρα.

----------


## dant3

Και φωτο οπως ειμαστε τωρα.Τον και εχω και παιζει σε χαμηλουτσικη ενταση.Μια χαρα ειναι το αποτελεσμα.


IMG_20210325_140540.jpg

IMG_20210325_140546.jpg

----------

ΜαστροΤζεπέτο (25-03-21), 

sdouze (25-03-21)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

*Double Amp !!!!*

----------


## dant3

Και εδω το ψημενο stk

IMG_20210328_134320.jpg

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Υπομονή να έρθουν τα νεα ..... 
κάνε καμιά μέτρηση στο κύκλωμα αν τον έχεις ανοιχτό ....

----------


## dant3

Πυκνωτες 100nf για τις διοδους στα ποσα V και τι ειδους να βαλω?

----------


## Dimitris AR

100nF παραλληλα με τα διοδακια πολλα ειναι , βαλε 10nF MKP στα 250V και θα εισαι ΟΚ !.

----------


## 744

Γιατί είναι πολλά?

----------


## Dimitris AR

Υψισυχνοι θορυβοι ειναι , switching noise που παραγουν οι διοδοι κατα την ανορθωση , δεν χρειαζεται παραπανω απο 10nF .

----------


## selectronic

Νομίζω ότι το πιο σωστό απ' όλα είναι RC snubber στο δευτερεύον του μετ/στη...  :Unsure:

----------


## Dimitris AR

IMHO το αμεσο δλδ πυκνωτακι πανω στην διοδο ειναι πιο αποτελεσματικο ! .

----------


## 744

Επειδή η συχνότητα είναι χαμηλή αλλά και επειδή οι δίοδοι ανόρθωσης είναι επίσης αργές και με δεδομένο ότι η διαφορά κόστους μεταξύ 10 και 100 nF είναι μηδενική, η προτίμηση είναι 100nF από τους περισσότερους κατασκευαστές.

Πάντως είτε 10 είτε 100 (100 βάζω παντού), μόνο καλό κάνουν πάνω στις διόδους την στιγμή που ανοίγουν απότομα.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Επειδή η συχνότητα είναι χαμηλή αλλά και επειδή οι δίοδοι ανόρθωσης είναι επίσης αργές και με δεδομένο ότι η διαφορά κόστους μεταξύ 10 και 100 nF είναι μηδενική, η προτίμηση είναι 100nF από τους περισσότερους κατασκευαστές.
> Πάντως είτε 10 είτε 100 (100 βάζω παντού), μόνο καλό κάνουν πάνω στις διόδους την στιγμή που ανοίγουν απότομα.



Ποιάς κατηγορίας ή ποιότητας βάζεις Γιάννη σε αυτή την περίπτωση ;;;

----------


## 744

Πραγματικά σε αυτό το "βρώμικο" σημείο δεν παίζει και πολύ ρόλο. Ακόμα και οι απλοί κεραμικοί μπορούν να μπουν. 

Αν δεν είναι πρόβλημα το κόστος βέβαια ΜΚΤ ή ΜΚP.

----------


## Dimitris AR

Στις περισσοτερες συσκευες εχω δει κεραμικους , αυτοι οι μπλε ομως, που ειναι καλυτερης ποιοτητας και συνηθως ειναι 4,7nF με 10nF , η συχνοτητα εκει ειναι ναι μεν 100Hz αλλα οι θορυβοι αυτοι ειναι υψισυχνοι διοτι εξαρτωνται απο το trr , (reverse recovery time) της διοδου ! .

----------


## 744

Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν τυχαίο αλλά θυμάμαι, όταν έβαλα τους πυκνωτές αυτούς σε μια ιδιοκατασκευή ενισχυτή, (πριν πολλά πολλά χρόνια) είχε θεαματικό αποτέλεσμα και σε εξωτερικές πηγές θορύβου.

Π.χ. σε διακόπτες φωτός (κυρίως φθορισμού) ή τα απίστευτα θορυβώδη (παρασιτικά εννοώ) σεσουάρ.

Μάλλον οι δύο σε σειρά, που ουσιαστικά είναι παράλληλα στο δευτερεύον τύλιγμα, λειτουργούν σαν φίλτρο και πνίγουν επιπλέον άλλους θορύβους.

----------


## selectronic

Υπόψιν ότι οι απλοί κεραμικοί "φακής" είναι χαμηλής τάσης (πχ 50V που ένας μετ/στης 35VacRMS μπορεί άνετα να ξεπεράσει)...

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν τυχαίο αλλά θυμάμαι, όταν έβαλα τους πυκνωτές αυτούς σε μια ιδιοκατασκευή ενισχυτή, (πριν πολλά πολλά χρόνια) είχε θεαματικό αποτέλεσμα και σε εξωτερικές πηγές θορύβου.
> 
> Π.χ. σε διακόπτες φωτός (κυρίως φθορισμού) ή τα απίστευτα θορυβώδη (παρασιτικά εννοώ) σεσουάρ.
> 
> Μάλλον οι δύο σε σειρά, που ουσιαστικά είναι παράλληλα στο δευτερεύον τύλιγμα, λειτουργούν σαν φίλτρο και πνίγουν επιπλέον άλλους θορύβους.



Eδω Γιαννη μπαινεις σε αλλα χωραφια , εδω θες snubber κυκλωμα που συνηθως ειναι ενας πυκνωτης και μια αντισταση σε σειρα, παραλληλα με το δευτερευων, αυτο πνιγει και εξωτερικους θορυβους , ενω ο πυκνωτης παραλληλα με την διοδο πνιγει τους θορυβους της διοδου .

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Υπόψιν ότι οι απλοί κεραμικοί "φακής" είναι χαμηλής τάσης (πχ 50V που ένας μετ/στης 35VacRMS μπορεί άνετα να ξεπεράσει)...



Υπαρχουν και τυπου φακης στα 500V , αυτοι οι μπλε ( θαλασσι ) ειναι στο 1KV και βαλε ! .

----------


## selectronic

> Υπαρχουν και τυπου φακης στα 500V , αυτοι οι μπλε ( θαλασσι ) ειναι στο 1KV και βαλε ! .




Βεβαίως, γι' αυτό έγραψα "οι απλοί", εννοώ ότι τέτοιους θα σου δώσει πχ ο Φανός αν του πεις "100nF κεραμικό" και δεν πεις για τίποτα για τάση.
Εγώ υπέρ των ΜΚΡ είμαι πάντως...

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Βεβαίως, γι' αυτό έγραψα "οι απλοί", εννοώ ότι τέτοιους θα σου δώσει πχ ο Φανός αν του πεις "100nF κεραμικό" και δεν πεις για τίποτα για τάση.
> Εγώ υπέρ των ΜΚΡ είμαι πάντως...



Και εγω υπερ των ΜΚP ειμαι , οπως ειχα πει στο ποστ 348 .

----------


## dant3

Μπηκαν και οι πυκνωτες και οι θερμοστατες με ρελε...

Ελπιζω τωρα το ρελε να μη τραβαει στην εκκινηση πολυ ρευμα και μου καιει την ασφαλεια στα 12V γιατι ειναι μικρη 0,8Α.Βεβαια το αποτελεσμα ιδιο ειναι,θα κοβεται ο ηχος  :Tongue2: 
Δε περαστηκαν και με πολυ ομορφο τροπο αλλα προκειμενου να μη ξαναξυλωσω ολο τον ενισχυτη θα γινει η δουλεια.Τωρα ελπιζω οι θερμοστατες ετσι οπως τους στερεωσα να πιανουν τη θερμοκρασια.Τους εχω βαλει και thermal pad για να ακουμπανε πανω στο STK οποτε πιστευω θα ειναι οκ.

IMG_20210410_192323.jpg

IMG_20210410_192333.jpg

----------


## mikemtb

NC δεν ειναι οι θερμοστατες? ανοιγουν το κυκλωμα πανω απο χ βαθμους? δε πιστευω να τους εβαλες παραλληλα? ετσι μοιαζει στη φωτο!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> NC δεν ειναι οι θερμοστατες? ανοιγουν το κυκλωμα πανω απο χ βαθμους? δε πιστευω να τους εβαλες παραλληλα? ετσι μοιαζει στη φωτο!



εμένα μου δείχνουν σε σειρά ......

----------


## dant3

ΝΟ ειναι. Κλείνουν το κυκλωμα στους 100. Παράλληλα είναι όντως. Ενας να κλεισει, δίνει στο ρελε.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

βλακείες λέω .... πολύ δύσκολο απόγευμα ειχα ......

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Έπαιξα λοιπόν κι εγώ λίγο με ένα STK και καταθέτω κάποιες μετρήσεις που έκανα. https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=99919 
Διαβάζοντας και σε άλλο φόρουμ για αυτό το ολοκληρωμένο είδα ότι κανείς δεν αναφέρει το μέγεθος του σήματος που πρέπει να μπαίνει σε έναν ενισχυτή, ειδικά αν δουλεύει δυνατά σαν αυτόν. Χοντρικά μεγενθύνει την είσοδο κατά 1000 περίπου φορές (αυθαίρετα το λέω) οπότε περνάει τον ενισχυτή πολύ πέρα από τα όρια σχεδιασμού του. Έτσι κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι αυτός ο ενισχυτής έχει μια καλή τροφοδοσία οπότε του μένει ένα σταθμισμένο σήμα εισόδου.

----------

